
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23042616" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23042616</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23042617" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23042617</a>
======
dstillman
Zotero | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://www.zotero.org](https://www.zotero.org)

Zotero is an open-source project that develops software and web services to
help people collect, organize, cite, and share their research. Our software is
recommended by most universities and used by millions of students, scholars,
scientists, and researchers worldwide.

We're looking for a full-time, remote developer to work on the Zotero desktop
app and other parts of the project. You'll be part of a small team producing
free and open-source software along with an amazing global community, and
you'll help make a huge difference in people's ability to manage their
research effectively.

More details here: [https://www.zotero.org/jobs](https://www.zotero.org/jobs)

------
w4g
FBI | ONSITE | USA | fbijobs.gov

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

* Computer Scientist (Linthicum, MD) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=33086&PostingSeq=2)

* Forensic Examiner IT Specialists (All 56 Field Offices) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=31753&PostingSeq=1)

* Intelligence Analyst (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=33087&PostingSeq=1)

* Special Agent (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Must be a US Citizen. Must be able to obtain a security clearance. Must pass
polygraph examination. See further details in postings.

~~~
irishcoffee
I smoked pot in college 15 years ago, was told that is a non-starter. Is that
true?

~~~
stackptr
My opinion based on going through the clearance process for the NSA is that
the federal gov't is fairly pragmatic and the anti-drug use policy is
primarily a way of ensuring state secrets are not leaked, via extortion,
bribery, etc. For instance, buying drugs from people who might intend to
blackmail with that information at a later point. See also someone with e.g. a
gambling addiction, skeletons in one's closet. In general, owing people money,
wanting certain personal things hidden, and so on tends to compromise one's
integrity. Which is to say, if you can demonstrate that integrity it is my
belief that no one would deny clearance on moralistic grounds.

~~~
justinlloyd
I've always wondered about that extortion/bribery dealy. I mean, how does it
work exactly? Is it an embarassment thing? Asking for a friend.

~~~
PaulRobinson
Went through a security clearance years ago (in the UK). Explained to another
candidate also about to go through the process that we would be asked
questions about our sex lives, etc. and had to be honest. They were horrified.

I suspect it was the horrified nature of having to discuss it that ruled them
out (they failed), not the fact that they - I inferred through gentle
questioning - had experimented a little with a same-sex relationship whilst at
University.

If you're OK with your family finding out or it going in the local paper, you
can't be blackmailed over it. You're probably fine.

If you are terrified by the thought of whatever it is - even if it's legal -
becoming knowledge of those you care about, and even more so those you don't
care about, that's likely a problem.

Within security services and law enforcement, hanging around with criminals -
which is what drug dealers in most places are - will rule you out for obvious
reasons.

Even in places where drugs (weed increasingly, booze almost everywhere in
Europe and North America), being a heavy and habitual user of substances is
going to raise an eyebrow and prompt a discussion, at least.

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE from U.S. or
Canada

We’re making HTTPS easier for developers to use, we’re doing it at scale, and
we need your help. We’re a first-of-our-kind Certificate Authority (CA). We
make certificates available to anyone, for free, and we offer an API to do it.
This means more people can enable HTTPS on their websites, with less work.
That protects everyone’s web traffic from snoops, and makes us all safer.

[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sr-sw-
eng/](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sr-sw-eng/)

~~~
eddiecalzone
Wow, that's a great service your company provides!

------
usdsgov
11 points by usdsgov 30 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(April 2020)

United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
dan_can_code
Just a minor criticism of the above, the first line of your comment comes off
as lazy and lacks attention to detail. It would put me off of applying - as a
candidate this is an expectation.

~~~
usdsgov
Hey, I appreciate that feedback and it is pretty embarrassing. This account
was set to delay:0 and as such can't be edited after post, I'm afraid. The
person running this posting every month is actually not a recruiter, but just
another engineer who found her USDS job from cruising on hackernews via
Ctrl+F. For what it's worth, she's on-call for Medicare & Healthcare.gov and
is really tired.

~~~
dan_can_code
That's more than understandable - no edit necessary, it was just a minor
criticism. I wish yourself and your colleague the best of wishes with managing
your governments websites, that is an admirable responsibility during these
trying times as I expect an awful lot of Americans depend on it.

------
kanzure
Avanti Bank & Trust | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://avantibank.com/](https://avantibank.com/)

Avanti Financial Group, Inc. is a Wyoming corporation formed to apply for a
bank charter under Wyoming’s special-purpose depository institution ("SPDI")
law. Avanti intends to serve as a compliant bridge to the U.S. dollar payments
system and a custodian of digital assets that can meet the strictest level of
institutional custody standards. Avanti will also comply with Wyoming's SPDI
and digital asset laws, which include requirements that fiat deposits be 100%
reserved and that Avanti meet strict requirements from its regulators.

We are looking for backend software engineers, bitcoin developers or
blockchain/cryptocurrency developers, as well as sysadmins and devops. We have
a number of different products in the pipeline all serviced by our engineering
team, which requires traditional CRUD work but also a number of integrations.

Read more here: [https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-
to-...](https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-to-build-
crypto-bank-in-wyoming) and
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a-bitcoin-
bastion-for-the-wild-west/) and
[https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1252239022287654912](https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1252239022287654912)

Contact: jobs@avantibank.com and reference this post.

------
taekseesaw
Seesaw | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://web.seesaw.me](https://web.seesaw.me)

Seesaw is a learning platform that brings educators, students and families
together to deepen student learning. Teachers design and facilitate powerful
learning experiences, students create, reflect, collaborate, and make their
learning visible, and families actively support and celebrate student
learning. Seesaw is used by millions of K-12 students in over half the schools
in the U.S.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw](https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw)

We're currently looking for Senior Platform Engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5e...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5eb9d1d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)) to help us scale while serving
millions of students!

Tech Stack: Backend: Python3, Deployed on AWS Lambda + ApiGateway, GraphQL
endpoint. Frontend: React written in Typescript.

~~~
quickthrower2
Wow, didn’t realise seesaw was a SF company. We use it here in Australia. Nice
niche to work in.

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Autonomous Greenhouses | Founders Fund Backed | London

\- Software Engineers (all levels) - Software Engineering Team

\- Modelling and Control Engineers (all levels) - Advanced Control Team

We are a collection of engineers from Palantir, DeepMind, Oxford University
and Cambridge University, on a mission to grow safer, healthier food by
deploying fully autonomous greenhouses outside every city on earth.

£700BN of new greenhouses need to be built around the world. We are building
the core technology to power this revolution.

Find out more about our mission: youtu.be/LDJ_QdUaap4

Contact me (founder) directly: david@optimal.ag

[http://optimal.ag](http://optimal.ag)

~~~
tudorizer
Interesting. Too bad the careers page does not load properly.

~~~
davidhunter
Sorry about this. It seems to be a bug with angel list on mobile.

~~~
davidhunter
AngelList back up: [https://angel.co/company/optimal-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/optimal-labs/jobs)

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST COMPANY |
$150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser tech are definitely pulses.

Awesome work environment: We do continuous integration, continuous
deployments, code reviews, code pairings, profit sharing, and most of
communication is async via GitHub. We also value transparency and are a proud
organizational member of the EFF.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer in Test,
Bioinformatics Scientist | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

Grail's mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. Grail's
technology can detect more than 50 cancer types across all stages, with a
false-positive rate of less than one percent, through a single blood draw.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Sofware Engineer, Security: [https://bit.ly/2JuvE5M](https://bit.ly/2JuvE5M)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://bit.ly/3aANm3r](https://bit.ly/3aANm3r)

DevOps Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2TFynOy](https://bit.ly/2TFynOy)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
jacobilinden
Linden Lab (Tilia) | Backend Software Developer (Golang) | Full-time | Remote
in CA, CO, FL, GA, MA, NH, TX, VA, WA Tilia is an emerging FinTech company
that makes it possible for game companies to pay content creators for their
game content. We are a small team of hard workers solving hard problems. We
value work-life balance, have great senses of humor, trust each other, and
embrace the habit of continual improvement.

We're looking for someone who shares those values and who is already
productive in Golang.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lindenlabcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lindenlabcom/view/P_AAAAAAHAACnMU3BmZ95DEM)

~~~
OkGoDoIt
What is the relation between Linden Lab and Tilia? And is this the same Linden
Labs that did Second Life? Is this a rebranding or a new subsidy?

~~~
mintplant
Subsidiary.

[https://community.secondlife.com/knowledgebase/english/tilia...](https://community.secondlife.com/knowledgebase/english/tilia-
faq-r1533/#Section_1)

Tilia is to Linden Lab as AWS is to Amazon: offering the identify verification
and payment/payout processing core compentencies that were built up for Second
Life, to third parties as a new business line.

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Developer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product

Canonical and Ubuntu are at the forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping
customers master the challenge of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and
container-based systems.

We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are
interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a
twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d
find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open
source tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations.

If you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry
across the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source
solutions, apply below.

Worldwide

EdgeX Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/0a3f0cce1us](https://grnh.se/0a3f0cce1us)

EdgeX Software Engineer Manager -
[https://grnh.se/c095546b1us](https://grnh.se/c095546b1us)

Americas

Linux Systems Support Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/93abec861us](https://grnh.se/93abec861us)

Asia / Pacific

Technical Support Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us](https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us)

Devices Field Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/dc9623191us](https://grnh.se/dc9623191us)

Canonical is hiring for 70+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle, Bay Area, NYC, DC, others | Developer | Full-
Time | (Remote until post-COVID19) |
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

[Note on Location: The team is mostly in Seattle but is becoming more
distributed with COVID19, I doubt it will ever go back so we're willing to try
long term remote or being based out of another office if the fit is right and
you can work Seattle times.]

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team is made of people
with varied skills - you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking
to Product Managers or UX people with a background in tools for building and
shipping software.

3+ years of professional experience are required for these roles and
leadership opportunities are available.

Email me (Adam) a resume (or similar): adnelso @at amazon.com

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Engineer, Designer, Data Science, Sales, Marketing, Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full-time Onsite

== Intro ====================================

Hi Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general purpose work
tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I often joke that
this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s. Unfortunately, tools for
knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then. The state of art is either
Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps
(forms + a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We are hiring across every function: engineering, design, data science
(looking for our first one!), sales, marketing, support... More details here:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more reviews on NYTimes and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/technology/notion-
startup...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/technology/notion-startup-fund-
raising.html)
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a bunch of artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and growing
very fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with
some of the best investors out there (notion.so/about).

== Apply =======================================

Please see details here ->>
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

~~~
kingslayr
Just sent in an application for data science!

------
rudi-c
Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)) | Software Engineer |
SF | Full-time Onsite

Figma is a startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative
design tool to improve the way designers and developers work together. We are
hiring talented engineers across the stack who are interested in tackling hard
technical problems with smart people and building a product that startups will
rely on. We push the boundaries of web technology and have redefined what
applications in browsers are capable of.

For examples of challenges that we solved, you may find our blog post
interesting:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/](https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/)

We're hiring product, security, and infrastructure engineers and leaders
across a number of teams and roles:
[https://www.figma.com/careers/](https://www.figma.com/careers/)

Our front-end tech stack: TypeScript, React, C++, WebAssembly, WebGL

Our back-end tech stack: Ruby, Sinatra, Go, Rust

~~~
capableweb
Could you share a bit about what things that are upcoming that you're excited
about? From the outside the product seems "done", but it never really is. But
none of the postings you have on the website talks about what I would be
working on. Feels a bit like a waste of time unless you share some more around
what people would actually work on.

~~~
rudi-c
I'd be very happy to chat & share our ongoing and wishlist projects. Feel free
to drop me an email at rudi@figma.com. It's just that exciting projects tend
to map 1:1 to our product roadmap, which I prefer not to randomly share in a
HN comment.

I will say though that from my perspective as an employee, we are far far far
from done. I always feel like we have 10x the feature requests at any given
time than we have the capability to work on. Design tools in general have been
pretty neglected until fairly recently and are far behind developer tools.
There are tons of low hanging fruits that translate directly into hours saved
for designers.

As we get more and more users, especially international users, there are also
backend challenges which we talk a little bit about here:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/under-the-hood-of-figmas-
infrastr...](https://www.figma.com/blog/under-the-hood-of-figmas-
infrastructure/)

------
b-ryan
Crossbeam | Senior full stack engineer | Philadelphia | REMOTE

Crossbeam is hiring a lead developer for partnerbase.io, which is a database,
built by Crossbeam, to catalog the entirety of the world’s partnerships. Stack
includes Vue.js, Clojure, and Postgres. We are currently redesigning the
entire site and beginning product planning for a backlog of features, so this
is a great opportunity to make a big impact and take ownership.

We are a remote-first company, with many teammates being fully remote and the
rest work from home usually 2-3 days a week, with the other days at our
headquarters in Philadelphia. We are only hiring within the US, however.

[https://apply.workable.com/crossbeam/j/12C248F918/](https://apply.workable.com/crossbeam/j/12C248F918/)

More details about Crossbeam and our team can be found here
[https://www.crossbeam.com/careers/](https://www.crossbeam.com/careers/)
(edited)

------
vandot
98point6 | Backend Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Security
Engineer, VP Engineering | Seattle, WA | Full-time |
[https://98point6.com/careers#open-roles](https://98point6.com/careers#open-
roles)

Hi, I’m Thomas and I’m Director of Engineering at 98point6. We’re hiring for a
number of roles, like VP Engineering, Backend Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, and Security Engineer. Our goal is to make access to primary care as
easy as googling something, without needing to make a financial tradeoff. We
were seeing exciting growth before COVID-19 and that growth has accelerated
even more as we help support the response to this global pandemic in the US.
Some quick mentions of the technology we’re using: all our infra is in AWS,
IaC using CDK (and some Terraform), Typescript, Kotlin, DynamoDB, and
PostgreSQL. We are usually ONSITE in the office. During COVID-19, we are fully
remote. Looking forward to hearing from you!

~~~
lvh
98point6 is a Latacora client.

"... primary care as easy as googling something, without needing to make a
financial tradeoff" is a great way to put it; their product is one of the best
in the market (and I'm not just saying that as someone on the team, but also
as someone who recently used a competing product because their healthcare plan
suggested it).

As their security team we've interacted with pretty much every part of
98point6, but of course I can speak most cogently about what their security
practice looks like. Everyone there has been a joy to work with. At the same
time, they do the kind of no-nonsense technical delivery we like. This is an
opportunity to work on one of the broadest issues in the US today, during one
of the most important times to do it, with one of the best teams to actually
get it done. And somehow they've managed to do it without turning themselves
into a bureaucratic morass.

Happy to field questions. Contact info in profile if you'd prefer not to ask
via comments.

------
bgal
GitLab, Remote only, Full time

As the world’s largest all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can
contribute from almost anywhere. We're an ambitious, productive team that
embraces a set of shared values in everything we do.

As our team continues to grow, we're taking a unique, outbound approach to
hiring. Learn more about our hiring model:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/)

If you're interested in current or future roles at GitLab, share your
information with our recruiters by joining our talent community:
[https://grnh.se/8490b7772us](https://grnh.se/8490b7772us)

~~~
thebean11
Just out of curiosity, with such a short list of countries you don't hire in,
why do countries like Mexico, Italy, Sweden, and Spain make it on the same
list as North Korea?

~~~
_-___________-_
I never understand the "same list as" thing. All countries appear on a list of
all countries. North Korea appears on the same list as Japan if you make a
list of East Asian countries.

It's probably related to tax or other regulatory/legal issues with hiring
contractors across borders.

~~~
thebean11
Sure but the list of all countries is quite a bit longer; the list in the FAQ
is a much narrower category than that.

If they were able to figure out legal issues in the other hundred plus
countries, I was wondering what's so particularly challenging about these,
that's all.

~~~
geekboy81
chameleon

------
desmondmonster
Payitoff | New York, Los Angeles | Software Engineer | Full-time,
Remote/Onsite, USA | [https://payitoff.io](https://payitoff.io)

Payitoff is a Student Loan API that crunches government regulations to save
borrowers tens of thousands of dollars on their student loans. We're not a
refinancing company. We do the hard work of simplifying the complex world of
student loans so borrowers have an ally along their journey to pay it off. Our
customers are fintechs, financial advisors, and banks who consume our insights
and leverage our infrastructure to provide student loan tools to their users.

We're a small (<10) engineering-focused company (the CEO wrote the MVP in
Elixir) and we'd like to stay that way. We're fully remote across the US, but
if you're in New York or LA you're welcome to share an office! If you're
looking for a chance to dig into a dense domain that makes a huge impact on
ordinary people please get in touch.

Our tech stack: Elixir, Postgres.

We're looking for experienced Software Engineers (5+ YOE), preferably with
Elixir/Erlang experience who have been impacted by Student Loans (either you,
a friend, or loved one). Fintech experience preferred, but not necessary. Also
open to the right Product Manager, but as we're an API-driven company this
isn't a fit for some.

If interested please contact me directly: desmond [at] payitoff.io

thanks and have fun!

~~~
kevinmannix
Good luck! This seems like an awesome idea.

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medical Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, server software, and production equipment for medical
and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3), C, C++, Python, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC, Git

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

[https://www.northstarnm.com/](https://www.northstarnm.com/)

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to Careers@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
stephaniedeer
Percona | Remote Worldwide | MySQL Database Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-
engin...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-engineer-
mysql-remote-0)

Percona is a remote-first company and we were voted in the 10 top companies
that are hiring people to work from anywhere in the world (CNBC). We are an
industry leader in providing elite services, training and software for MySQL®,
MariaDB®, MongoDB®, PostgreSQL® and other open source databases in on-premise
and cloud environments.

Our Database Engineers are a team of experts who love to solve the toughest
challenges and help our customers improve their overall database
infrastructures.

Top skills required: MySQL, Linux, cloud services or hosting providers,
English-speaking

------
thruflo
Hazy | Elixir Phoenix Developer | REMOTE | FT or PT CONTRACT |
[https://hazy.com](https://hazy.com)

Hazy is a synthetic data company. You can get a sense of what we do from e.g.:
[https://hazy.com/blog/2020/03/23/synthetic-scooter-
journeys](https://hazy.com/blog/2020/03/23/synthetic-scooter-journeys)
[https://hazy.com/blog/2020/04/03/generative-adversarial-
netw...](https://hazy.com/blog/2020/04/03/generative-adversarial-networks)

We're looking for a hit-the-ground-running Phoenix developer to help us create
a new web application. I'm the CTO, hit me up on my username at hazy.com

------
xutopia
Shopify | Multiple positions | Ottawa, Montreal, plenty more |
[https://www.shopify.com/](https://www.shopify.com/)

Shopify is all-in-one commerce platform with over a million businesses
worldwide allowing people to start, run, and grow a business.

We have multiple positions available.

More details here:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers](https://www.shopify.com/careers)

------
FlyingRobotJobs
Skydio | Software Engineers & Leadership | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time,
Onsite (wfh during quarantine) |
[https://www.skydio.com/](https://www.skydio.com/)

Skydio is a drone startup in Redwood City. Thanks to our incredibly strong
team ([https://bit.ly/skydioteam](https://bit.ly/skydioteam)), we're now the
leading US drone company and the world leader in drone autonomy.

We recently launched a breakthrough consumer product:
[https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s](https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s). And we’re
getting significant traction with a number of large organizations using the
consumer device as a platform for more specialized applications. The future is
drones-as-a-service that live in docks and are dispatched through cloud
software: [https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E](https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E).

We’re looking for an exceptional software engineering leader (i.e. Head of
Software Eng) as we scale up our team and technology to meet the opportunity
ahead. If you have a proven track record building/leading high-powered startup
engineering teams in one (or more) of the following areas, please send your
resume to hiring@skydio.com: \- OS/Firmware for shipping hardware devices \-
Enterprise SaaS \- Video streaming, storage, delivery \- 3D graphics, computer
vision, geospatial/mapping \- Cloud, web apps, mobile apps

We’re also looking for seasoned software engineers in all of the areas listed
above, as well as electrical engineers, wireless/rf engineers, a head of
people ops, and a technical recruiter. Check out
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio) for a full list
of open positions, and submit your resume if you’re excited about the
opportunity.

Tech stack: C++, Python, Javascript/Typescript, Android (Java), iOS (Swift),
Djinni, Linux, and many more tools and systems on a project-by-project basis.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

~~~
demothenes-au
I’ve used your software before. Pretty useful stuff. Refrains from being SUPER
opinionated about the Product lifecycle but still provides a good framework
for my product managers to work within.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

~~~
seusscat
I can't find anything by the way about Embedded Software Engineers in Germany
on your careers page. Are you looking for IoT / Embedded developers in your
Munich branch?

~~~
mglidden11
Sorry, we're not currently looking for Embedded Software Engineers in Munich.
We will likely be add an opening there later in the year.

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers, Backend Engineers,
Frontend Engineers, Design Systems Engineers, Deep Learning Researchers |
Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY |
[https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, company-wide bi-weekly work from home days, lunch provided 5
days a week, snacks.

Technologies: Typescript, Elixir, Python, React, C++, Docker, Kubernetes, and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are
swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and
logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/31f0ba92-944b-48b8-820b...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/31f0ba92-944b-48b8-820b-1ee8e0833f6f)

\- Director of Engineering (Operations Technology):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b-dfd8d51ea6f4)

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/f3439a24-ff79-4e07-988d...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/f3439a24-ff79-4e07-988d-b59f727334d5)

\- Software Engineer (JavaScript):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

~~~
greendude29
Super excited to see this; applied

------
escot
Strateos | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Principal
Architect, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering Manager Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE

Hey there, want to help scientists define and run experiments in code?

We make it possible to program biology and chemistry experiments and run them
in the cloud. We do this by providing a language (autprotocol.org) and a
runtime (scheduler + robotics) accessible via API. We're a bit like AWS but
for robots, not computers, and have availability regions in the Bay Area and
San Diego with more to come. Tech stack includes: Scala, RabbitMQ, Ruby/Rails,
Typescript, React, Ansible, Postgres/Redis. Benefits include: full
medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and dinner, and a fully stocked
kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with matching; gym and commuter
reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to $3,000/year.

------
autarch
ActiveState | Vancouver, CA | Remote |
[https://grnh.se/772329f92us](https://grnh.se/772329f92us)

ActiveState Platform - made by developers for developers! We are reinventing
build engineering with an on-demand SaaS Platform and CLI tool that lets
developers automate the building of any runtime environment using any open
source language ecosystem on any platform. In Beta right now, we support
Python and Perl and we're hiring to add more languages and packages! We’re
building an ambitious language distribution platform so that no engineer ever
has to suffer dependency hell again, and we need your help to build it.

We have a number of different engineering positions open, which you can find
from the link above, including a dev ops position and a number of build
engineer positions.

I'm a Team Lead here at ActiveState, though none of the open positions are on
my team right now. Please email me at autarch@urth.org if you have any
questions.

~~~
0xFFC
I applied like 10 days ago but didn’t get any answer.

------
chaoyu
BentoML.ai | Open Source Evangelist / Technical Writer | San Francisco or
Remote | Full time or Contract |
[http://docs.bentoml.org/](http://docs.bentoml.org/)

BentoML is an open-source platform for high-performance machine learning model
serving. We are a small team building the open-source project BentoML as well
as a BentoML based SaaS product for enterprise teams.
[https://github.com/bentoml/BentoML](https://github.com/bentoml/BentoML)

We are looking for a technical writer with a Machine Learning background,
ideally, someone who has experience in either open-source evangelism or
solution architect in related space, to help with creating tutorials, blog
posts, and documentation for our open-source project BentoML.

Email chaoyu [at] bentoml.ai for more information.

------
sgocho
Squarespace | Infrastructure Software Engineer - Traffic | Remote / Portland,
OR / NYC | Fulltime

The Infrastructure Engineering teams are looking for experienced and
passionate software and systems engineers to help in ensuring that customers
around the world can access Squarespace sites reliably and quickly. We work
together with the product teams to maintain the reliability of our features
that are backed by a fleet of microservices, growing Squarespace's customer
presence on the public Internet, and terminate internet traffic around the
globe.

The Traffic team facilitates user requests from the public internet to the
Squarespace infrastructure for millions of websites. Our job is to make sure
those requests arrive at the correct backend safely, securely, and quickly. We
manage all routing and Traffic infrastructure at Squarespace. This includes
TLS termination and certificate renewal, application firewalls, response
caches (Varnish), CDNs, L7 application load balancing, service to service
communication through a Service Mesh based on Envoy Proxy, and Squarespace’s
external DNS providers.

Interested in helping to build the future of the public internet? Apply at the
link below!

[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2152045](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2152045)

------
megancaragher
Current | New York, New York | Onsite | iOS Engineer, Android Engineer,
Backend Engineer(s)

We are a leading U.S. challenger bank built to meet the needs of people with
unique lives who have been overlooked by the traditional banking industry. Our
proprietary Current Core technology allows us to provide premium banking
services for everyone, regardless of age or income, and improve the financial
outcomes of our members without overdraft fees, minimum balance requirements,
or hidden fees. We give members up to two days faster direct deposit
paychecks, access to 55,000 free ATMs worldwide as well as 24/7 member support
365 days a year.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152326](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152326)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2173309](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2173309)

Email megan@current.com for more information.

~~~
ayoubElk
>
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152326](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152326)

Android

>
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537)

Core

>
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093)

IOS

>
> [https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2173309](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2173309)

Product

------
eoinmurray92
Kyso | Full-time JavaScript/Backend Engineer | Valencia, Spain but job is
remote within the EU | with equity | kyso.io

[https://angel.co/company/kyso-2/jobs/807083-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kyso-2/jobs/807083-software-engineer)

Hello all ! I'm Eoin one of the co-founders of Kyso. We are a small, fast
growing, venture funded (Lunar Ventures & Techstars NYC) startup based in
Valencia, Spain. Our stack is a typical MongoDB/Node.js backend with a
Next.js/React.js frontend.

Kyso is a company’s central data insights hub where data scientists can post
reports in a way that everyone on the team can read and learn from them. We
are compatible with all the common data science tools, yet make the reports
readable for non-technical people - bridging the gap between the data team and
the rest of the company. Kind of like Notion (or Confluence), but for data
analysis. 2/3 founders already have an exit - so this isn't our first rodeo.

It’s our first hire (equity included) so if you want to get into a fast
growing startup early - please apply!

~~~
nsisodiya
Location: India Remote: Remote ONLY

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: FullStack JavaScript, Typescript, React, Redux, CSS-in-JS, SPA,
Node.js microservices, Express, Fastify, Mongoose, MongoDB, K8S, AWS, ECS,
EKS, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ng-
sL5c7qQ68L-awGbbAduDA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ng-
sL5c7qQ68L-awGbbAduDA1QVOm_JTyEN4NoOHi_0/export?format=pdf&attachment=false)

Email: narendra.sisodiya.1983@gmail.com

------
gregdferrell
Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) | Solutions Engineer,
Developer Relations Lead | Remote (UTC -8 to UTC -3) | Full-Time

\--- About Us

Forestry.io is on a mission to help people build a better web. We’re building
a Git-backed content management system (CMS) and an open source site-editing
toolkit (TinaCMS) -both focused on the JAMstack.

We're a small, growing company (17 people) and are proud of our remote-first,
people-centric culture. Read more about that here:
[https://forestry.io/careers](https://forestry.io/careers)

\--- Role Details & How to Apply

Solutions Engineer : [https://forestry.io/job-openings/solutions-
engineer/](https://forestry.io/job-openings/solutions-engineer/)

To apply for this role, please fill out the application form on this page.

Developer Relations Lead :

We are still working on a formal job description, however we're essentially
looking for a player/coach to help create our developer relations function at
Forestry with the primary goal of raising awareness of TinaCMS
([https://tinacms.org](https://tinacms.org)). To apply for this role, please
send an email & resume to careers@forestry.io and mention this post in the
subject.

------
bmcalary_atl
Atlassian | Many types of roles (inc Engineering) | Full-
time/Contract/Intern/Grad/etc | Mix of onsite and remote [All remote for now]
| Global

Roles and number of open positions:

    
    
        Data & Analytics (16)
        Design (25)
        Engineering (106)
        General & Admin (33)
        Graduates (10)
        Interns (15)
        Marketing & Sales (61)
    
        Other (58)
        Product Management (20)
        Program Management (12)
        Security (11)
        Support (29)
        Trello (3)
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-
via=SftTHN-4I0](https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-via=SftTHN-4I0)

Atlassian engineers like to get their hands dirty and build stuff. Whether
crafting elegant JavaScript, building mobile apps, or architecting a scalable
cloud platform with micro-services on AWS, our engineering team creates
products that help teams build whatever they imagine. Teams using our software
have helped get the Mars Curiosity Rover into space, develop the cochlear
implant, and build thousands of products launched to millions of customers.

There's tons of technical know-how across our team (including our two founder
engineers). Work side-by-side with the world’s best developers, and push
yourself to the limit of what you can create. What’s more, spend time once a
quarter going full out on ShipIt, and feel empowered to work on what inspires
you most.

General Structure: Phone Screen + Coding Assignment + Technical Interview +
Soft/Culture/Management Interview. All interviews remote at this time.

~~~
unazi
I have applied several times to Atlassian but never get any response.I'm
pretty confident my skillset matches the jobs I applied for.

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Same happened with me

------
atoombs
Alto Pharmacy | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Software Engineer | Full
Time - Onsite | [https://www.alto.com](https://www.alto.com) At Alto we are
using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy from the ground up to
offer better patient care and improve people's lives. We recently announced
our series D funding and our plans to expand nationwide.

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded technology startup based in San
Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free medication delivery
in the Bay Area, Seattle, Los Angeles, Orange County, Nevada, and Denver, and
we’re building an advanced technology platform to help patients manage and
understand their medication therapy. We allow patients to text, call or email
their pharmacists with any question and strive to provide an amazing patient
experience. The pharmacy experience is completely broken, and we have a huge
opportunity to use technology to improve the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Hiring for: frontend engineers, backend engineers, fullstack engineers, early
career engineers, software security engineers, security incident detection and
response engineers, infrastructure engineers, engineering managers, product
managers, designers, pharmacists, and many more-- come one, come all, we're
hiring!

More details at [https://alto.com/careers](https://alto.com/careers)

------
weej
Netflix | Sr. Software Eng. | Full-time | Onsite | Los Angeles or Los Gatos,
CA |
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/870669](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/870669)

We're building the world's first global, digital studio.

If you're interested in learning more about our mission, challenges, &
solutions we're taking on, checkout overview talk on "Entertainment @ Scale".
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDu8Ccpr6Us](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDu8Ccpr6Us)

We're currently hiring backend Sr. Software Engineers with experience in Java,
GraphQL, Distributed systems, AWS, ML (bonus)

~~~
donretag
Is Netflix truly hiring backend engineers in Los Angeles? The job posting is
for Los Gatos and the site has only front-end/full-stack in LA.

~~~
weej
Yes, we're hiring in L.A. too. I'm the Director of the teams. We are hiring in
L.A. The JD specific location has not been posted yet, but we are hiring in
L.A. in addition to Los Gatos. If you're based out of L.A. and interested go
ahead and apply to the existing LG role I linked to. Don't worry about the
location marked for LG.

~~~
donretag
Thank you for still checking in on the weekend!

------
Rabot
Ledger Investing (W17) is hiring a Data Scientist / Statistician. We develop
new data science approaches and software for financial institutions.

Fully remote + Competitive salary + Equity + Health + 401k + $5k towards your
dream desk setup.

Apply directly at: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/388658/data-scientist-
statist...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/388658/data-scientist-statistician-
ledger-investing)

------
hanrelan
Twenty | Non-Profit | Frontend, Fullstack | San Francisco, Remote (US
preferred) | $125k

Hi, we’re Twenty! We’re a brand new non-profit on a mission to discover and
develop the potential in everyone. We are pre-product and pre-website, but we
already have an incredible group of supporters. Sal Khan, founder and CEO of
Khan Academy and Bill Jackson, founder of GreatSchools, are both on our board.
The Eric and Wendy Schmidt Strategic Innovation Fund is our first funder and
Schmidt Futures is our first customer.

Our CEO is an education executive with 30+ years of experience. Our CPO is a
former startup founder and product manager from Khan Academy, and our CTO sold
his previous company to Google.

Our tech stack uses Typescript + React Native on the frontend with a light
Rails backend running on App Engine. We’re still early and nothing is set in
stone, so there’s lots of room to craft and improve our stack.

We're looking for someone with mobile experience (React
Native/Flutter/native), an eye for product and design, and some backend
experience or a desire to learn. If you’re interested in a product with
impact, a high level of autonomy and solving problems for a global audience
with tight constraints (connectivity and devices), send me an email!

rohan@twentyinc.org

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack Senior & Mid-level | Full-time | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

You can learn more and apply here
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) (bottom of the page) or on
Stack Overflow [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/302271/senior-software-
engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/302271/senior-software-engineer-
fullstack-valora-digital).

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b...](https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b-47c4-a4d5-51fd012070d8/)

------
fieldwirehire
Fast Growing Series-C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco |
Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. We are venture backed
and looking to double the engineering team! If you are looking for a fast-pace
startup with great culture and a great product, feel free to apply!

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer (First in the team!) - 3+ yrs of experience, BS
or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002)

Senior Android Automation Engineer - 4+ yrs of experience in iOS development,
BS or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002)

Backend Engineer - 1+ yrs of experience in iOS development, BS or MS in CS or
equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341804002?gh_jid=4341804002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341804002?gh_jid=4341804002)

Sr. Backend Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.
Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002)

Watch this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Engineering Manager, Helios (San Francisco)

* Software Engineer, Frontend - Growth Team (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Software Engineer, Web (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Support Engineer (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Escalation Engineer (Portland, SF, Seattle or US Remote)

* Senior Professional Services Architect/Engineer (West Coast, Remote)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-time |
(Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world-class data to research, develop, and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search, and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

We are currently looking for a • Query Infrastructure Engineer • Front & Back
End Engineers • SRE's • ML Engineers • Data Infrastructure Engineers • click
here for more! [https://kensho.com/careers](https://kensho.com/careers)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Our mission is to build the Covariant Brain, a universal AI to give robots the
ability to see, reason, and act on the world around them. Bringing AI from
laboratory research to the infinite variability and constant change of our
customers' real-world operations requires new ideas, approaches and
techniques.

We were recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Success in the real world requires a team that represents that world --
diversity of backgrounds, points of view, and experiences. Our common
denominator: ambitious expectations, love of learning, empathy for those
around us, and a team-first mindset. Curious? Read more about our company and
our engineering culture! [http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
ariabov
ISO | Full Stack Software Engineer | SF + REMOTE |
[https://iso.io](https://iso.io)

We are a stealth seed stage company on a mission to redefine analytics,
accountability and visibility within the supply chain and logistics industry.
We are a team of serial entrepreneurs who have an extensive background in
building world class product, operations, and sales & marketing teams. The
global supply chain accounts for roughly 10% of Global GDP, and is also one of
the largest contributors to significant global challenges like air pollution
and food waste. By changing how organizations work together across the supply
chain, we will play a critical role in tackling these challenges head on.

Since our April’s post, we’ve hired one incredible software engineer and are
looking for 2 more product-minded engineers to join our team. We are
especially excited to talk to a strong front-end engineer who wants to
leverage their FE skills while going deeper into backend development.

Full job description is here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_bK6uPLo95O9AXronq_5RCc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_bK6uPLo95O9AXronq_5RCcMfVVUW55uPYxtdDRuNA/edit?usp=sharing)

Our interview process:

* Apply via email (see below) intro to ISO w/ co-founder

* Conversation with Head of Engineering

* Remote Technical Screen

* “Onsite” interview including 3 technical sessions, group interview, and conversations with every team member (we are small)

* Offer

Everything is done via Zoom and there are no takehomes

To apply or say hello, email us at careers (at) iso.io

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering, Product, Design roles |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

We are hiring for the following roles:

\- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers, front end (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE)

\- Senior Data Scientists (3+ YOE)

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!
Feel free to reach out to me directly if you want to chat about the front-end
roles - my contact info is in my profile.

~~~
eyerobot
Hi there

Would you consider off-site remote working? I'm a UK analyst with 12 years of
experience

~~~
ninjaranter
Hello! We're focusing only on candidates who can work on-site at this time.

~~~
ryanmcbride
I love it when internet-based companies don't allow remote work. You run a
platform for learning over the internet, but the internet isn't good enough
for work?

~~~
Aeolun
Isn’t it a good signal that you might not want to work for them?

~~~
mdni007
I think he's just pointing out the irony

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
brandon-ledgerx
LedgerX | Principal/Senior Front End Engineer | New York | Onsite |
[https://www.ledgerx.com/](https://www.ledgerx.com/)

LedgerX is a crypto-derivatives company offering BTC options to institutional
& retail customers. We are growing faster than ever and looking to tap into
even more users by providing the best front-end experience on the market.

I've been with the company for just over a year and the outlook has never been
more bullish. Adding an exceptional lead-engineer to our front-end team is the
next step in achieving our goals and moving the ball further.

Our front-end apps are react/js and are backed by python rest APIs.

We're building towards fully-automated and massively scalable.

If you're interested in owning products and building new experiences with
significant autonomy, please apply!

Check out jobs at:
[https://apply.workable.com/ledgerx/](https://apply.workable.com/ledgerx/)

Feel free to email me at brandon@ledgerx.com if you'd like to chat more.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).
Here's what we're doing to help out with COVID-19:
[https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing...](https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing-
analysis/)

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

------
teaguns
Commsor | Software Engineer | Full Time | Remote

Commsor helps companies and teams build better communities. We're creating
powerful tools including analytics, automation, a member CRM, etc, all
integrated with various community tools and channels.

We're looking for a product-minded software engineer. You will be our third
engineer, and will be essential in shaping the early features and
functionality of our fast-growing community product, our culture and
processes.

We use Clojure for all of our server-side code, using the Edge framework from
JUXT, backed by PostgreSQL. Our frontend is a mixture of ES6 JSX and
ClojureScript, built using Figwheel Main and we use React for our UIs, and a
custom Sass framework based off of Spectre.css.

Happy to answer any questions you might have! mac at commsor dot com

See full job post for more info and to apply:
[https://www.notion.so/commsor/Software-Engineer-Commsor-
fb67...](https://www.notion.so/commsor/Software-Engineer-Commsor-
fb67374f15cb4aaab823b7d8b646dab0)

------
RainforestCx
Rainforest Connection | Director or Marketing | REMOTE, from U.S. |
[https://rfcx.org](https://rfcx.org)

Rainforest Connection (RFCx) is a non-profit tech startup at the edge of
conservation technology. We build and deploy scalable, open source solutions
that can halt illegal logging and poaching in forests — simultaneously
enabling biodiversity measurement and monitoring. RFCx is the next-gen nervous
system for the natural world.

Much more info on the company, the mission, and the position available here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/rfcx_rainforest-connection-
ma...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/rfcx_rainforest-connection-marketing-
director-activity-6661290171914424321-QkZA)

We are a fully remote and virtual team so you can work from anywhere in the
United States for this role. Please send a cover letter detailing why you
would be the best candidate for this role and your resume to contact@rfcx.org
by 7-May-2020.

------
dangoor
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA | Onsite or Remote (US/Canada) | Senior
Backend or Fullstack Engineer |
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)

Many people know us from our free educational videos (available on our site
and on YouTube). We've also got tools for teachers, school districts, and
parents. And the Official SAT Practice. Plus tons of exercises and content
well beyond math. A lot of people don't realize that we're a non-profit, so
learning on Khan Academy will always be free.

We've got a big mission to work on generally, and right now we have a big
technical project underway to get us off of Python 2 and into Go. All of that
functionality I mentioned in the previous paragraph? It's gotta be converted.

Some of our site is already running in Go and we've been making the switch
incrementally without users seeing the switch (plus with the highest usage
we've ever seen).

------
vhiremath4
Loom | Several Engineering Positions | SF (onsite) or Remote |
[https://www.loom.com](https://www.loom.com)

Loom is empowering people around the world to create quick videos–of their
screen, of themselves, or both. More than 3 million users across more than
80,000 companies are using Loom to communicate more effectively.

Our usage continues to rapidly scale, and we are on the cusp of rolling out
almost a year's worth of product work that will help us spread within
organizations and help team members collaborate more effectively.

Personal video pitch from me. :-)

[https://www.loom.com/share/a7e5fb9e94264fe5b0f0b5bb85484a77](https://www.loom.com/share/a7e5fb9e94264fe5b0f0b5bb85484a77)

[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom)
[https://twitter.com/vhmth](https://twitter.com/vhmth)

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Course author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us)

7 out of our last 10 authors made $50k+ (each). We’re the authors of Fullstack
React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors like you
to write a few new courses this year. Our books & courses sell very well
because: - We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to
build real apps. - We guarantee they're up-to-date. - We invest in marketing
the books (and have an active email list of over 100k) - We love the topics we
write about and aim to create something remarkable every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the course. We have an audience, and we know what they want to learn -
so when your course is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties on profit are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of
Fullstack Vue earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write the definitive guides on programming topics. Things
like "The newline Guide to Authentication with React and Node in 2020" \- But
variations on that can be any major stack or task: Not only JavaScript, but
also Rust, Go, Java, AWS, DevOps, Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless,
Python, Elixir, Data Science etc.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

~~~
akoutmos
I would be very interested in working together on a
publication...unfortunately the last couple times I submitted a proposal I
never heard back. Is the write-with-us form page working properly, or was my
proposal that bad :P ?

~~~
jashmenn
Sorry about that. I haven't gotten back to everyone - we're working on
improving process so that we give everyone a firm answer.

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/customer facing engineer | $90k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company. Our core product is centered on
compiling SQL code and emitting it as either equivalent code in another SQL
dialect or as a lineage model. e.g. would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a
PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve engineering problems that compilers can be used to
solve. Our current product focus IS disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 17 in 13 regions, 11 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 100k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 11 people. We raised a series A from a16z last summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

~~~
udgama
Are you open to exploring working with an external team of React devs to work
on your frontend?

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink ([https://sentilink.com](https://sentilink.com)) | San Francisco, CA
| On-Site | Data Scientist

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z, Max Levchin
(Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of Visa,
Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

~~~
sbuccini
I'll vouch for these folks, top-notch team with the domain expertise to make
this happen.

------
ublaze
Dropbox | San Francisco | [https://www.dropbox.com](https://www.dropbox.com)
I'm an engineer on the Developer Tools team at Dropbox. We're looking for
senior engineers who're excited to make other developers more productive by
building great quality developer tools and/or services.

[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/12/continuous-
integratio...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/12/continuous-
integratio..). and [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/05/athena-our-
automated-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2019/05/athena-our-
automated-..). are some examples of work that we've done in the past.

Stack: Python & Go

Reach out to me directly - utsav@dropbox

~~~
adam-beshir
blog links are broken

~~~
ublaze
Thanks. Updated links here

[https://dropbox.tech/infrastructure/continuous-
integration-a...](https://dropbox.tech/infrastructure/continuous-integration-
and-deployment-with-bazel)

[https://dropbox.tech/infrastructure/athena-our-automated-
bui...](https://dropbox.tech/infrastructure/athena-our-automated-build-health-
management-system)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
I am looking for opportunity at Dropbox. ~5 YOE. I worked in Java so far. I am
open to change technology, do you think your team can consider me?

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- Android
Developer -- Artificial Intelligence: Staff Software Engineer C++ -- Core
Engineering Services -- DevOps: Software Engineer -- Production Technician --
Materials Coordinator

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

~~~
gusmd
Had a great experience interviewing with them last year. Highly recommended!

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Remote | $80k-$150k+
(location/exp/role dependent)

Shogun is building next generation storefronts for eCommerce stores. We have
one of the most popular apps on Shopify, and we're launching a second product.
Our fully remote team of 60 is located all around the world.

\---

Technical Project Manager

\---

About You..

* You get things done.

* You are comfortable with ambiguity.

* You know best practices of different agile methodologies, but you are not set on one.

* You work async. You use meetings strategically.

* You understand tech, are familiar with the latest web technologies, and you have previous coding experience.

* You understand startups are chaotic and you kind of like it. You are able to navigate, reign in and thrive in the chaos.

In this role you will...

* Help the squads deliver in a fast-paced environment where there is not a lot of process and documentation to guide you.

* Work with two squads in different timezones.

* Get the needs from product/support/design/growth/engineering and break down the work into user stories and tasks that are clear for the engineering team to deliver.

* Validate the specs and fulfill the missing parts. Sometimes, you will write the specs by yourself.

* Organize backlogs, milestones, epics, and iterations.

* Host the iteration ceremonies (the less, the better).

* Communicate and create visibility for the entire company on what the squads are shipping.

\---

Sounds interesting? Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/0ECE81D36B/](https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/0ECE81D36B/)

\---

Security Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/28EC193631/](https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/28EC193631/)

\---

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/9AC6343FBF/](https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/9AC6343FBF/)

------
jacquesgt
Apple | Software Engineer | Cupertino, CA/San Diego, CA/Portland, OR/Austin,
TX | Onsite

We’re the team that designs and develops the operating system for the Secure
Enclave used in iOS, tvOS, watchOS, and macOS devices. We develop the full
software stack, including the L4 microkernel, runtime libraries, hardware
drivers, and more. We work very closely with Apple’s Silicon Engineering Group
to help design the Secure Enclave hardware.

This is a great place to work if you’re into some combination of embedded,
operating systems, and security.

Apply here: [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-
kerne...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-kernel-
engineer?team=SFTWR)

~~~
rootusrootus
This is the kind of work I wish I could get into. But alas, I seem to have
become just another python developer.

~~~
stonecharioteer
Curious, why do you say that? I code primarily in Python but don't think that
of myself. Could you elaborate?

~~~
rootusrootus
Well, the position advertised is embedded programming in C/C++. Very much
hardware-oriented. It's an area I'd love to get into but my career has evolved
to be mostly automation-related Python coding. I don't routinely write enough
C to claim expertise any more. Positions like this (especially at big well-
known companies like Apple) also require a lot of domain experience, which can
be difficult to get without pushing reset on your career and starting at the
bottom again.

------
smilliken
Global (REMOTE).

MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources.

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

Email available in profile.

~~~
beepBopPygo
which email are you looking at for submissions? i reached out to
scott@deltaex.com but didn't receive a followup

------
runonbitcoin
Run | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Remote

A venture-backed stealth start-up. Run is building a platform to power the
next-generation of apps, games, and digital property, where users own their
data, and apps can safely build upon each other's code. Throw out what you
might know: our approach is novel.

We're looking to hire our first engineer to build out several backend services
in JS and Rust. The role will also involve designing new APIs and protocols,
solving new scaling challenges, becoming an expert in blockchains,
cryptography, and code sandboxing. There will be R&D. You must be curious and
insanely good at something related. No blockchain experience required. Backend
experience at scale desired.

If this is you, please get in touch: careers@runonbitcoin.com

------
shangbang
CoinJar | [https://www.coinjar.com](https://www.coinjar.com) | Senior Backend
Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | Full-Time | Onsite

CoinJar is one of Australia's fastest growing startups and a trusted market
leader in the digital currency industry. We build consumer-friendly products
with strong focus on security, scalability and usability.

We are looking for experienced and passionate engineers to join our highly
productive and product focused engineering team.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails

* Elixir + Phoenix

* Docker

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* React + React Native

* GraphQL + Relay

* Mobx

* styled-components

* Next.js

Backend Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkMISkv-
mXp5z)

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to any of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Languages: Python, Rust, C (And anything else client side as may be needed)

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
Tetmon
Tetmon | Singapore | REMOTE, VISA | Software Engineer, DevOps (2 roles) |
Full-time | [https://www.tetmon.com/](https://www.tetmon.com/)

* Haskell

* TypeScript

* NixOS

* Terraform

* Bash + Shellcheck

Projects:

* chatbots

* computer vision

* PB-scale datasets

* 5-continent infrastructure

Static types and functional programming are important to us. We're a very
small team. Our code is used by millions. We're looking for you to have at
least one of the following:

* experience with large-scale deployments

* understanding of type systems

* habit of research and documentation

The DevOps work is actually DevOps, not system administration or SRE. The
software engineering work is on young and small codebases. We have a
continuous pipeline of new projects.

Submit your portfolio (GitHub or otherwise) and resume/CV to
careers@tetmon.com.

------
vincentchu
HomeVision | Frontend, Backend, Data Science/ML | REMOTE Only |
[https://homevision.co](https://homevision.co)

Hiring: full-stack engineers. We work on a "GReaT" stack - Golang on the
backend, React/Typescript on the frontend. Remote only.

HomeVision is developing next-generation tools and technology for the real
estate appraisals industry. We're obsessively focused on building a platform
that will speed delivery of home valuations to the broader financial markets.

Backed by Initialized Capital, we're looking to add talented engineers to our
founding team.

Email: jobs@homevision.co

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | SF & REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the
world, with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We just closed Series C so we are in a very strong position to
ride out whatever plays out in the economy & are probably a bit more insulated
than most companies. We are growing very rapidly--all departments are hiring
(We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's exciting, a lot of
opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time
to join. Devs that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact
on the future of our company, our code & our culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers,
Software Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Senior DevOps Engineers, Frontend
Engineers, Senior Frontend Engineers, & PMs

------
mherle
Goodbox | Bangalore | Frontend Engineer, Mobile Dev | Full-time, Contract,
Intern | Bangalore / Remote (within India)

Goodbox is an online grocery store that helps consumers to order from local
supermarkets and get orders fulfilled within 2 hours. We provide online
storefront as well as give logistics support to local grocery supermarkets to
help them be competitive with pure online stores. We believe in making the
local grocer be competitive enough that it can take the whole consumption
potential around its 1-2 km radius. Doing all these in a unit-economics
positive way (yeah, I know) is our goal, and we already are quite close to
achieving 0 burn per delivery. Higher concentration of demand, Sensible
delivery radius and flexible delivery SLA - is what is making this possible.
We're currently operational in parts of BLR. We've been remote for few months
before COVID-19 with occassional meet for brainstorming and nailing down of
requirements across team.

Stack: Python/NodeJS/MySQL/Kubernetes on GCP on the backend. Angular/React for
frontend. ionic/Java/Kotlin native for Android. But, Since we're early, work
with the skillset of the team for faster iterations, is what I beleive in.

Please write to me directly at mahesh@goodbox.in with the title "HN: Frontend
Dev" or "HN: Fullstack Dev" or "HN: Mobile Dev" and a short note on what
piqued your interest in Goodbox.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA or Montreal | Rust
Engineers with Enterprise Experience | Fulltime | ONSITE

Commure is building a system of innovation for healthcare, starting by fixing
the software doctors use. If you have seen what physicians have to put up
with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and makes medical care worse and more
expensive for everyone. We are a diverse group of previously successful
engineers and entrepreneurs and senior doctors who are determined to finally
fix this. To learn a bit more about the company, see
[https://www.commure.com](https://www.commure.com) and also
[https://developer.commure.com](https://developer.commure.com)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. Enterprise software experience is
highly desired but not required. In addition to building our back end in Rust,
we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas of security,
data pipelines, high-performance APIs and flexible UI frameworks for
healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) (please
use [hndevops] in subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no (permanent) non-onsite
options at the moment.

------
rarrrrrr
Transportant | Marketing Director | USA | Full-Time | Kansas City but REMOTE |
$60-$120k

Started in 2017, Transportant is a disruptive technology company building
modern hardware and software to help school districts, bus drivers, students,
parents, and teachers optimize the school transportation. This includes
providing high speed on bus wifi for students, bus status mobile apps, cameras
with live streaming audio and video, ridership tracking and management, turn
by turn directions, and safety sensors. During COVID19 our tech has helped
transportation departments pivot to their new mission of delivering free &
reduced rate meals during school shutdowns, and providing outdoor Internet
connectivity spots for underprivileged students.

The founders are 20+ year veterans of mobile and software security industries.
Our customers are school systems across the USA and Canada, with the
Superintendent or Director of Transportation as the champion/purchaser. We're
seeking the first full time marketing role. This would involve working with
founders and with support from our engineering team. Activities start with
marketing basics and expand to experiments to find effective, measurable, and
scalable traction channels.

Application process is fast and simple: email cover letter -> initial video
conf with founders -> work sample test -> offer/decline.
build@transportant.com

~~~
7thaccount
Y'all have OR people for optimal bus route planning?

~~~
rarrrrrr
Very interested in talking if you would like to help make it better! Email's
in my profile. Cheers!

------
alri5
V7 Labs | Full Stack Developer | Full-time | London (UK)
[https://www.v7labs.com/](https://www.v7labs.com/)

A platform for AI to teach itself perception. Groups like GE, Merck, Stanford,
& Harvard use V7 to automatically annotate training data and develop AIs for
autonomous driving, early-stage cancer detection, and robotic manufacturing.

We believe in self-learning through and through, both in our tech and our
culture, and seek highly curious developers that wish to work at the forefront
of CS research. At V7, you'll work on ambitious technological goals and be
exposed to some of the world's coolest AI projects, from measuring the
severity of COVID-19 in medical imaging, to bringing animal species back from
extinction.

We are based in the heart of London and our user-activity doubled each month
for the past 3 months. This is not a deep learning or data scientist position
and no prior ML experience is required.

Technologies include Vue.js, canvas, d3, elixir (erlang).

Apply at jobs@v7labs.com or
[https://angel.co/company/vseven/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/vseven/jobs/)

[https://www.v7labs.com/working-at-v7](https://www.v7labs.com/working-at-v7)

[https://www.v7labs.com/](https://www.v7labs.com/)

------
chensu
NZXT | REMOTE | Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.nzxt.com/](https://www.nzxt.com/)

NZXT CAM is the next generation of desktop software for powering your PC.
Whether it’s monitoring performance, customizing your hardware accessories, or
overclocking your GPU for those extra frames, NZXT CAM has the solution.

We are looking for a thoughtful mid-level engineer with great understanding
and experience on the web. You should be fluent with Typescript/Javascript.

We’re a team of collaborators that operate with regular sprint planning,
estimations, and retros. Our tech stack includes React, MobX-state-tree,
Electron, and CouchDB.

Recent projects from the last 6 months include: designing & building a beta
release flow, building out one click/scheduled automation on our jenkins
server, and building for hardware products (such as the data visualizations on
our recently released Kraken Z series of coolers
[https://www.nzxt.com/product-overview/kraken-z](https://www.nzxt.com/product-
overview/kraken-z)).

For more information about NZXT CAM, visit
[https://www.nzxt.com/camapp](https://www.nzxt.com/camapp)

For a full job description and to apply, visit
[https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223](https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223)

~~~
pckhoi
Hello, do you accept people applying from Asia?

~~~
sitong
Hi pckhoi, yes we do!

------
austinpray
Carrot | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://carrot.com](https://carrot.com)

Carrot is a SaaS that provides online marketing tools for real estate
investors and agents. Members use our website builder and other content
marketing tools to create sites optimized for the leads they wish to capture.
Those leads flow into our suite of marketing tools for action and analysis. We
are one of the most popular options for real estate professionals wanting to
generate leads online, and are used by thousands of individuals and companies.

Carrot is Oregon based, but you’ll be joining our fully remote development
team. We’re looking for a full stack developer to join our team and create new
features, maintain and improve our React web app, build on our Ruby on Rails
REST API. Our platform hosts almost 12,000 active websites right now so you
should be ready to build systems that scale. You'll enjoy working with us: we
have a fully-staffed product team, fully-staffed SRE process, fully-automated
CI/CD pipeline, great code-review process, and we use GitHub and Slack to
collaborate. Join a small, high performance SaaS team that dominates its
vertical!

More details here:
[https://carrot.com/careers/developer/](https://carrot.com/careers/developer/)

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote in North America www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
London, and Remote.

Due to COVID-19, our hiring has slowed, but we do still have a handful of
position open :)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture. We just
merged with Kronos, another HCM provider, and we are very excited about the
future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Security Analysts, Software Engineering Manager, Front End Developers, and
more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
tankshelton
Caption Health | San Francisco Bay Area (Brisbane) | Software Engineering +
Product Roles | Onsite Only|
[https://captionhealth.com/](https://captionhealth.com/)

Caption Health was founded with the mission to transform healthcare with AI.
We’re led by a team of best-in-class entrepreneurs, engineers, and clinicians
who are committed to empowering healthcare providers with new capabilities
using AI.

We're currently looking for engineering and product roles. Our stack includes
Python, Docker & Kubernetes, and various Machine Learning tools. Roles we are
hiring for include: Sr. Software Engineer (Backend generalist), Sr Full-stack
engineer, Marketing Lead, Program Manager, and Product Manager. See more at:
[https://captionhealth.com/careers/](https://captionhealth.com/careers/)

Having the only FDA cleared AI-guided medical imaging acquisition system, we
are looking to grow and expand during this critical time when hospitals and
healthcare systems need desperate help. Come join us at a place where your
work can have a major social impact!

We are based in Brisbane (South San Francisco) and provide free shuttles and
commuter benefits to get to work. Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Data
Collective, and other noteworthy Silicon Valley investors.

------
3dbrows
Tindeco Financial Services AG | Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom |
Partially REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.tindecofs.com/](https://www.tindecofs.com/)

Tindeco seeks a lead software architect for our innovative Vision Investments
product. Significant experience in software development from a financial
services or quantitative background is required. Our stack is primarily C#
.NET Core 3.1 and F#, deployed on Kubernetes. As a primarily Microsoft shop,
our stack also includes WinForms, WPF, ASP .NET Web API and SQL Server. We
also use Go, React, Typescript and Bootstrap.

We are looking for people with a passion to work in FinTech, a willingness to
learn and most importantly a strong desire to tackle interesting and
complicated problems. Our software is multi-award-winning at the Swiss
WealthBriefing awards. We are a small but established company with ambitious
growth plans over the next 12 months. Remote working is an option, but will
not be 100% of the time once lockdown ends (we value face-to-face
interaction).

More details from Steve via LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6654467380732841984-...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6654467380732841984-uCiq)
or find a contact email on our website.

------
skandan
Stel Life | www.stel.life | Philadelphia (REMOTE-OK) | Late-Stage CTO | Full-
time

Stel's mission is to become the most trusted hub for remote patient
monitoring. Healthcare organizations are increasingly utilizing Internet of
Things (IoT) devices to better care for patients. Historically, vitals
programs have required tedious setup, pairing, and maintenance. Stel
simplifies the experience by seamlessly connecting bluetooth vitals devices to
health records without complex setup, WiFi, or mobile applications. Patients
simply plug Stel's proprietary Hub into any outlet to instantly communicate
with most Bluetooth devices including blood pressure cuffs, scales, glucose
meters, and activity trackers. Stel is looking for team members passionate
about scaling a sustainable company and leaving a lasting impact in the
HealthTech and IoT world. Learn more at: www.stel.life

Role: Late-Stage CTO Stel is searching for a candidate excited by the
opportunity to grow and lead the engineering team. Candidates should be
passionate about IoT, while having the patience needed for the Healthcare
industry. Strong candidates will be generalists and passionate about driving
the technical vision across the entire stack including Hardware, Firmware,
Backend, and Frontend. They should also be strong and structured communicators
able to scale operations and processes. Apply here if interested:
[https://angel.co/company/stellife/jobs/806361-late-stage-
chi...](https://angel.co/company/stellife/jobs/806361-late-stage-chief-
technology-officer-iot-healthcare-startup)

------
casa_hiring
Casa | Front End Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Cryptoassets & Cybersecurity

[https://www.keys.casa](https://www.keys.casa)

Casa is the secure home for your bitcoin. We help people around the world
secure their bitcoin by holding their own private keys, without the headache
and anxiety about losing their funds.

We are looking for a Full Stack Engineer to help us build the future of
protecting Bitcoin, data, and personal privacy. You will work closely with our
product and engineering teams to build new features, integrations, and
improvements for our web apps. This role is fully remote with the occasional
in-person team retreat.

Some Required Skills:

-Significant experience with front-end JavaScript frameworks (particularly ES6 and Vue or React), CSS preprocessors, and Flexbox

-Experience with NodeJS

-Experience writing tests and utilizing front end testing frameworks

-Knowledge of API design and best-practices, caching, resiliency, HTTP, REST

-Demonstrable knowledge of secure coding practices

You can find more information about the position here:
[https://angel.co/company/casa/jobs/805229-full-stack-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/casa/jobs/805229-full-stack-engineer)

If you think you are a strong fit, please shoot us an email at jobs [at] team
[dot] casa with the position title in the subject line.

------
niall00c
Cohere Health|Senior/Software Engineer|Boston, MA| ONSITE OR REMOTE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a new engineering team with great
ambition and zero technical debt. You will have an outsized influence on the
future direction and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Java Spring/Springboot
        - MongoDB
        - AWS
    

Throughout the interview process you can expect the following during your time
with us:

    
    
        - A coding test
        - Phone call to review with hiring manager
        - Virtual pairing interview (system architecture and design)
        - Hopefully a quick decision and offer!
    

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/411abe653us](https://grnh.se/411abe653us)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/04bdb7513](https://grnh.se/04bdb7513)

------
McKayDavis
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter In Place)

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
libang
Libang Surgical Technologies | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time

Interested in creating a surgical robot? LST is an early stage company founded
in Vancouver, well financed and lead by an experienced team. We are actively
hiring.

A great opportunity to join the beginning of a new design effort! We are
looking for talented and humble team players who want to work in a fun
environment on interesting problems to make an impact on peoples lives. You'll
be part of a focused team designing and validating new technology, then taking
it to production. As part of the core R&D and product development effort, you
will be contributing to the design of an autonimous image-guided platform for
minimally invasive interventions using existing diagnostic and therapeutic
tools & procedures. Our first product will target the treatment of breast
cancer. Given this focus, women are encouraged to apply and will be welcomed.

We are really looking for people with directly relevant experience. Have you
worked in medical device development (i.e. 13485) , robotics, image guidance,
MRI compatible materials and design? How about computer vision, surgical
devices, disposables design?

Multiple roles are open at various levels of experience, including focuses on
electrical and biomedical engineering, medical image processing, computer
vision, software development, and mechanical design.

If you have this or other closely related experience, we'd love to hear from
you. This will be a challenging and rewarding opportunity to bring your skills
and ideas to. Mention HN in the email and resume you send to jobs (at)
libangsurgical (dot) com.

------
kylegalbraith
Thorn | REMOTE (US-based) | IT Security Engineer / Sr. Data Engineer / Sr.
Software Engineer / Sr. Full-Stack Engineer / Sr. Data Scientist | Full-time |
[https://thorn.org](https://thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise, and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt, you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

We took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_child_sexual_abuse_material_from_the_internet))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

IT SECURITY ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us](https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us)

SENIOR DATA ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/535a2f882us](https://grnh.se/535a2f882us)

SENIOR DATA ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2](https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAFER):
[https://grnh.se/0d7664692us](https://grnh.se/0d7664692us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us](https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us)

SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST:
[https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us](https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer/
Tensorflow / OpenCV / Scikit Learn / Jupyter

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + amazing
colleagues!

~~~
glitchc
Hi, I admire your vision. Could I send you a pm?

~~~
technick
Are you bailing from Charter?

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Product Management, Product Design,
Data, Marketing, Customer Success

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Instacart, Kayak, Heroku, Zendesk, and Twitch

* We closed our Series B financing in January, so we're well-capitalized for growth

* We're a ~50-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior Product Manager (Growth / DX)

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Team Lead - Customer Success Engineering

\- Growth Marketing Manager

And more - to get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
Green-Man
Dassault Systemes | C++ visualization engines integration engineer | Munich |
ONSITE Full-time

Our growing team is looking for engineers integrating the visualization
engines into the 3DExperience Platform - a big multi-purpose software (CAD,
marketing, etc.) We have raytracers and rasterizer, native CPU, GPU, Web or
distributed. Yes we have a lot of them and we have a lot of work.

\- Strong skills in C++ (including C++11,14), multiplatform mainly Windows and
Linux

\- Knowledge of Computer Graphics, Scene Graphs or CAD is a plus

\- Python or a similar scripting language for automated testing is a plus

\- Huge code base (legacy included)

Dassault Systemes is a quite large and fairly old corporation. This means a
lot of internal tools, processes and communication to maintain. We are very
international team. Good English is a must, German or French may be helpful.

Full description [https://careers.3ds.com/jobs/software-engineer-f-
m-d-%E2%80%...](https://careers.3ds.com/jobs/software-engineer-f-
m-d-%E2%80%93-c%20%20-render-engine-integration-514421)

I'm a part of a dev team, so you are welcome to contact me directly
pko1_at_3ds_com with your CV and questions to avoid delays with HR department.
Add "HN" to the topic of your mail.

------
WhoIsSatoshi
Cardano Foundation
([https://cardanofoundation.org/](https://cardanofoundation.org/)) | REMOTE |
Technical Project Manager, Technical writer, Copywriter | Full time

The Cardano Foundation (Cardano Stiftung) is a not for profit organisation
based in Zug, Switzerland that is dedicated to act as an objective,
supervisory and educational body for the Cardano Protocol and its associated
ecosystem. We are currently hiring for the following roles: Technical Project
manager, Technical Writer and Copywriter. Looking for folks already familiar
with Bitcoin, Ethereum and crypto in general - If you have a passion for
blockchain and the world we are building, join us. We’re working very closely
with our partners, IOHK and Emurgo, to foster Cardano. 2020 is an exciting
year, we have the Shelley rollout happening this month (Proof of Stake), Smart
contracts (Goguen) coming right after that, and Voltaire (Governance/Treasury)
- Come join a team of passionate individuals on a breakout year - looking
forward to hearing from you!

Technical Project Manager [https://bit.ly/2VTvs7n](https://bit.ly/2VTvs7n),
Technical writer [https://bit.ly/3d4Vfz5](https://bit.ly/3d4Vfz5), Copywriter
[https://bit.ly/35l3fcC](https://bit.ly/35l3fcC).

Other roles coming up very soon - check our career page for the latest
openings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cardanofoundation/](https://jobs.lever.co/cardanofoundation/)

All roles are fully remote - we do not sponsor visas.

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (opening soon!) Application Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
MAMAMassakali
Is the remote position open worldwide?

~~~
mfamos
Unfortunately not :(

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality.

This will involve training new models and making improvements to existing
ones. You will constantly be ingesting research papers, finding and
implementing ways to take nascent research concepts, and writing production
code to apply it to our goals. You will be analyzing where our current methods
are falling short and devising and implementing ways to improve and iterate.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We are currently using PyTorch for the vast majority of our AI work.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | Full Stack and Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://onesignal.com](https://onesignal.com)

OneSignal helps developers simply implement re-engagement messages in their
applications and websites, and we do it by taking care of a lot of the
complexity on our side.

Each day we deliver over 6 billion daily notifications (4x more than the
number of emails SendGrid sent on their IPO), for nearly 1 million registered
developers (More than Twilio on their IPO).

We've observed a 10% to 20% increase in usage over the last few days as
customers seek to keep their users better informed of breaking news.

We do this all with a small, humble, and experienced team. We're providing an
essential service for our customers and there's a lot more we're working on
building for them.

Please apply if you enjoy working on developer tools, interesting problems at
scale, or just being a part of a high growth technology startup.

Tech Stack: Rust, Go, Ruby, Rails, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Spark, Kafka, and InfluxDB

You can find more details and apply at
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Core Library (Rust) Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a9ccec)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d)

\- Support Specialist (Contract):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e14249f)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems/Core Library: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (3rd on the Deloitte Fast 500) is automating enterprise risk
management, audit, and compliance through our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI,
etc). If you're interested in working at a fast growing company building
enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small empowered product teams, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Focus on user experience, product discovery, and design thinking
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - API Product Manager
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Senior Product Managers
      - Creative Director (Marketing)
      - Senior Software Engineers
    

Our jobs page
([https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)) is not
perfectly in line with the above, but for more information, please contact me
at rajiv@auditboard.com.

------
marton78
Media4Care | Berlin | Full-Stack or Front-End Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Media4Care is a innovative and fast growing company in the health care /
senior care industry. Our products are an expression of our deep wish to
improve the joy of life of seniors and people with dementia. Not just for the
affected persons, but for all relatives and their caretakers. Our interactive
assistance system for seniors we are supplying ~4000 care homes and private
homes in Germany. As a next step, we are enabling seniors to communicate with
their relatives on a more personal and deeper level.

We're remote until COVID-19 is over, but value personal interaction and a nice
work athmosphere and thus are looking for an on-site engineer to complement
our small but excellent team in our lovely office at the Kanal between
Kreuzberg and Neukölln.

Stack: TypeScript, React, Ionic, GraphQL, Postgres, Postgraphile, AWS,
Terraform, Github, CircleCI, Sentry

Please apply online here:
[https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en](https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en)

------
cewald
Raise.dev | Software Developer Coach | Any of (JavaScript || Python || Ruby) |
REMOTE only | Full time or Contract to hire

Raise.dev is a developer-first company, laser focused on creating
opportunities for early-career developers to level up.

We are hiring multiple experienced developers who love to teach. You’ll
support a group of early-career software developers as they work on
applications in your language of expertise. Responsibilities include: 1-on-1
and 1-to-few mentorship, code review, pair programming, and a dash of
community building.

The ideal candidate has enough on-the-job problem solving experience to coach
early-career developers, have competency with the language, tools, and
libraries of their stack, and have strong communication skills. Individuals
who are high-empathy, social, and well spoken will thrive in this role. You
should be ready to enthusiastically teach and implement best practices of
software engineering and remote work.

While you are focused on helping early-career developers, we will be focused
on helping you. Our founder has over a decade of industry experience and has
an equally long track record of helping their teammates advance in their
careers.

Requirements:

You will be responsible for a group of developers working on applications
within your domain of knowledge. We are looking for experience in the
following areas for each respective stack:

    
    
        - General: Git / GitHub, Code Review, Pair Programming, Shell, REST APIs
        - JavaScript: Node, React, Jest, Babel, Eslint,
        - Python: Python 3.6, Django, Flask, Postgresql
        - Ruby: Rails, Rspec, Rubocop, Postgresql
    

Apply here: [https://raise.dev/Apply](https://raise.dev/Apply)

~~~
adityakhaund
Hi,

I am interested . I have relevant experience in Python , Django, Flask ,
NodeJs and Postgresql.

Plz let me know if any other info is required.My email id is
aditya.khaund51@gmail.com

------
fnthawar2
Shopify | All R&D Roles | Global | Full-time | Onsite/Remote [All remote for
now] Shopify is hiring for all R&D roles! We’re an all-in-one commerce
platform building tools to start, grow, market, and manage retail businesses
of any size (from your fave local shops to behemoths like GymShark and
Allbirds).

We support over 1 million merchants on our global platform. Our current stack
is primarily Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, Go, Kafka, GraphQl, etc.

We’re looking for builders who want to solve highly technical problems with
really powerful tools.

We have open roles for: Sr/Staff Developers Principal Engineers Technical
Leads Developer Managers Sr. Site Reliability Engineer Directors of
engineering Backend, FED, Mobile

Check out:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/](https://www.shopify.com/careers/)

Here’s one on my team specifically: Staff Developer:
[https://www.shopify.ca/careers/staff-
developer-e99390](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/staff-developer-e99390)

~~~
fsargent
Applied for the Engineering Manager roles -- thank you!

------
zerozeroday
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, Austin, Remote | Full-time
| [https://www.coalitioninc.com/](https://www.coalitioninc.com/)

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. As an early-
stage company, we have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending
on your preferred area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for: \- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Tech Lead for Growth

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/)

~~~
fsargent
Applied for the Eng manager role. Thanks for posting!

~~~
amangrw077
i am interested for frontend developer.

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

We design buildings in milliseconds. See it in action here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/](https://blog.testfit.io/).

If you like managing your own memory, optimizing algorithms to run in under a
millisecond, and solving tough spatial problems using 2D vectors and
trigonometry, then we might be the company for you. Being prone to ranting
about how much RAM Slack uses is also a good sign.

TestFit avoids hype-driven development like the plague. We make desktop
software in the age of mobile & web. Our codebase is written entirely in C99.
We believe in leveraging human intelligence instead of AI. Our business is
customer-funded and reached profitability before raising any outside capital.

The full job description and application link can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

We're all working from home for now but want to have a team that is local (or
willing to become local) once COVID passes.

------
davidstoker
Knack | Senior Software Engineer | Tampa, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.joinknack.com](https://www.joinknack.com)

Knack has a radical mission to completely change the way the education system
operates. We allow individuals to further themselves by learning specific
skill sets today, that can be applied to the ever-evolving workforce of
tomorrow. Today, Knack is a fast growing peer tutoring platform for college
students - we focus on student retention, skills development, and workforce
readiness. We partner directly with and operate our platform for colleges in
the United States. We're a product-driven company backed by preeminent
investors, universities, and corporations (Precursor Ventures, Bisk.com, ASU,
and many others).

We are looking for talented engineers interested in making an impact across
our stack that includes React, React Native, GraphQL, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL,
AWS, Docker, etc.

Learn more and apply:
[https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs](https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs)

------
levimalott
Pachama | Senior Full-stack Software Engineer | REMOTE

Pachama’s mission is to solve climate change by restoring nature. Climate
change requires us to remove carbon from the atmosphere. Forests are the way
to do it. We use satellite imaging and machine learning to measure and monitor
forests. Like-minded and top investors, such as Saltwater Capital, Chris
Sacca, and Paul Graham, back us.

We are building the world‘s first verified forest carbon marketplace. We watch
forests, track carbon offsets, and connect buyers to high-quality projects.

We need your help to bring transparency and to increase the use of forests to
remove carbon.

We’re looking for a senior full-stack engineer to help build machine-learning
services and data infrastructure. Our stack is Python, PostGIS, BigQuery, and
React/Redux.

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachama/70f7cfc4-4d83-46c8-84ae-3f9c67...](https://jobs.lever.co/pachama/70f7cfc4-4d83-46c8-84ae-3f9c67aeb06f)

Or by email: levi at pachama dot com

------
cdinsmore
ProWritingAid ([https://prowritingaid.com](https://prowritingaid.com)) |
REMOTE | C# Developers | Full Time

ProWritingAid is a bootstrapped, profitable company with over 100% YoY growth.
We’re at the forefront of exploration and innovation within the field of
natural language processing.

We use C# for our server-side code and also our natural language processing
(NLP). C# is our core programming language, so we're looking for exceptional
C# developers. If you don't own a book by Jeffrey Richter then please don't
apply.

Where have 2 positions open:

1\. C# Server Side Developer

2\. C# WPF Frontend Developer

You must have: Excellent English both written and spoken C# Mastery
(ASP.Net/Web API or WPF) Resourcefulness Enthusiastic and positive attitude A
genuine love of coding

Ideally you will have: An interest in writing Experience of Machine
Learning/AI/NLP Experience with Azure/Cloud Experience with distributed
systems

You'll be expected to own projects from start-to-finish. You'll be expected to
work closely with other team members and mentor junior developers by pair-
programming and knowledge sharing — we love doing internal webinars and talks.
You must take pride in your work and have keen attention to detail. We're a
very meritocratic company and there's no room for toxic people who want to get
ahead at the expense of their colleagues.

If you think this is you then we'd love to hear from you. If you'd like to
read some more about us then you can here:
[https://prowritingaid.com/en/Career](https://prowritingaid.com/en/Career) or
contact me directly chris.dinsmore@prowritingaid.com

------
benjaminlhaas
Amazon Advertising | Front End Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | VISA |
ONSITE (remote for now)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-
engineer](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-engineer)

My team owns the campaign building experience for Self-Service Performance
Advertising. We meet the demand of worldwide advertisers to reach customers in
all aspects of the advertising funnel, both on and off of Amazon.

The ideal candidate will be passionate about quality, consistency,
maintainability, performance, security and all the other things that make
great software great. They will own the design and implementation of major
deliverables end-to-end. This position requires collaboration with fellow
engineers, UX designers, product managers, technical program managers, and
partner teams, necessitating a comfort-level with ambiguity and a desire to
create, iterate and improve.

Contact: benhaas@amazon.com (I'm the SDM for this team, not a recruiter)

~~~
magnmarelli
Just dropped you a line!

------
regus
Oracle Data Cloud | New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer |
[https://moat.com/](https://moat.com/)

I lead a team at Moat, we are an analytics company that works in online
advertising.

We are a part of Oracle.

I am hiring software engineers for my team, specifically some one with a
strong understanding of JavaScript and a few years of experience.

Although this role deals primarily in JavaScript it is not a traditional Front
End role. We do not code in React, Angular or Vue and we do not make UIs.

The codebase that we maintain is essentially a library that our clients
implement on their websites. Because of this our code runs on multiple sites
across the entire internet.

Our stack is JS, Bash, Python and little Go.

If you would like to learn more please apply here:

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=200003LQ&tz=GMT-04%3A00&tzname=America%2FNew_York)

Tell them you learned about this role on Hacker News!

~~~
jwyy
Hi, I'm an undergraduate who received a verbal offer from Oracle's Fusion
Projects Development Team, but I could not get an offer due to a hiring freeze
company-wise now. Are there still any summer intern openings?

------
bschrauth
LeapYear | Applications Engineer | SF | www.leapyear.io | VISA At LeapYear we
develop a privacy-preserving ML platform that is deployed in production, at
multi-petabyte scale, across global 1000 financial institutions, healthcare
companies, and insurers.

Looking for a Fullstack Applications Engineer to develop backend services and
full-stack applications for data scientists and data security staff.

Primary tech: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Kubernetes, Microservices.
Experience with Functional Programming is a big plus.

Company Overview:

\- Funding: $38M raised (backed by Bain, Lightspeed, Chairman of Microsoft)

\- Customers: Several seven-figure accounts closed, including Fortune 100
healthcare companies and global banks

\- Use case: enabling regulated enterprises to analyze and share extremely
sensitive data with differential privacy

\- Team: Engineers from Google, Palantir & MIT, rapidly growing, based in SF
near Bart

More details can be found here:
[https://leapyear.io/careers/](https://leapyear.io/careers/) Or send me a copy
of your resume: burke@leapyear.io

------
cepp
Memora Health ([https://memorahealth.com](https://memorahealth.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineer, NLP/ML Engineer

Memora Health (YC W18) is a technology company helping hospitals reduce
overhead and scale outpatient communication by automating care management over
text message. Memora uses proprietary text classification techniques trained
on phone calls, claims reports, and discharge plans to digitize each health
care organization’s existing communication workflow.

We care more about the outcome and usage of our product than the technology
that accomplishes it, and we're looking for like-minded engineers; we build
software that powers interactions like these:
[[https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html](https://www.me...](https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html\]\(https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html\))

We're currently looking for Software Engineers (Full Stack, Frontend, Backend)
to build our core product: a dashboard and content creation system and NLP/ML
(applied) Engineers to build out the "AI" component of our platform - Felix -
with better classifiers, text handling, parsing, etc.

Our stack:

\- React/Redux (External)

\- Angular (Internal)

\- Node/JavaScript (ES6)

\- Mongo

\- NLTK/PyTorch/Tensorflow

\- Python 3

\- Docker + Kubernetes (on GCP)

We are company headed towards Series A and backed by top investors. We pay
market rate and offer competitive benefits + equity; VISA sponsorship is
possible. If any of this interests you get in contact with me (cooper [at]
memorahealth [dot] com) and use [HN] in the subject line.

~~~
tsamtsam
Dropped you a mail a day or two ago

------
scull7
Marker Trax | REMOTE | Engineer |
[https://www.markertrax.com](https://www.markertrax.com)

## interview process

    
    
      - show me your code (github, sourcehut, code wars, etc).
    
      - talk to me for a bit to see if we get along.
    
      - do some work, get paid, and we'll go from there.
    
      - should be about a week in duration.
    

## project duration

    
    
      - it's a well-funded start-up
    
      - we have contracts for at least the next few years
    

## remote work disposition

We expect it to be at the candidate's option (currently, remote is required)

## technologies \- Rust

    
    
      - MySQL
    
      - Elasticsearch
    
      - Elm
    

We are looking for an engineer to help us with our financial tracking
application. It is implemented in Rust with a small administration front-end
implemented in Elm. Currently we are using MySQL and Elasticsearch as data
stores.

We hope to find someone that is excited to learn and build within the Rust
ecosystem.

If you are interested, please email me, Nate [ns@markertrax.com]

------
t_serpico
Prenosis | Software Engineer, Applied Machine Learning | Full Time | Onsite |
Chicago, IL | 90-120k | www.prenosis.com

Prenosis is an early stage molecular diagnostics company specializing in
infectious disease and critical care. The basic premise is utilizing the
combination of electronic medical record (EMR) data with novel biomarker
measurements to make predictions of clinically relevant outcomes. These
predictions are then used to ultimately guide treatment decisions.

We're currently hiring a software engineer, ideally with machine learning/data
science familiarity or experience to join our team. We are specifically
looking for someone who identifies themselves primarily as a software
engineer, but has a strong mathematical foundation and interest in ML and data
science (so if you're a software engineer looking to get your foot in the door
in the ML/data science space, this is a good opportunity).

If interested, send an email to ishan.taneja@prenosis.com

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, cryptography, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
bjpless
Tremendous | Software Engineers and Sales | Full-Time | Remote

\--------------------------------

We’re a Y Combinator backed payments company. Our mission is to help
businesses and governments reward and incentivize behaviors by individuals
around the world, easily and instantly, with digital payments.

We’ve grown 300% over the past year, we’re already very profitable, and we're
on a financial footing that allows us to ride out economically uncertain
times. Some of our notable enterprise clients include Spotify, Atlassian,
Pinterest, and IBM.

See a demo of our product here: www.tremendous.com/demo

We're hiring for:

    
    
      • Software Engineers - https://cdn.tremendous.com/static/Fullstack-Engineer.pdf
      • Account Executives - https://cdn.tremendous.com/static/Account%20Executive.pdf
    

If you're looking for a ton of impact / leverage at a startup, while still
preserving long term job stability during uncertain times, email
jobs@tremendous.com.

~~~
iandanforth
FYI - Your demo link took me to the end of what looks like a survey.

~~~
pwillia7
pssst -- That's the demo

------
villaaston1
Everpress | [https://everpress.com](https://everpress.com) | London, UK ONSITE
or REMOTE | People Manager, Product Designer, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack,
and more...

Everpress is a global fashion marketplace that connects consumers to unique &
sustainable products from independent designers.

Our mission is to champion creativity, supporting grassroots creators while
reducing the waste in fashion. Think ASOS for the new generation.

We have so many problems to solve - changing the way everyone shops for
clothes; making one of the most wasteful industries on earth sustainable;
supporting creators when their other income streams have all disappeared.
There’s lots to do and we need creative developers, designers and managers to
help!

See all our roles at
[https://careers.everpress.com](https://careers.everpress.com) or email gavin@
our domain.

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Amsterdam, Shenzhen, Bellevue | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/142c08a71](https://grnh.se/142c08a71)

Tech Stack:

\- Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

\- Mobile: React Native, Apollo

\- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

\- CI: GitHub, Buildkite

\- Infrastructure: AWS, Python

==============================

Currently, Flexport.org is focusing all our resources on getting critical
supplies to frontline responders combating COVID-19.

Since launching the Frontline Responders Fund campaign at the end of March,
we’ve raised almost $7 million, 71% of which has already been awarded to
almost 50 incredible organizations who are equipping frontline responders with
PPE and keeping communities safe.

Check it out here:

\- [https://flexport.org/](https://flexport.org/)

\-
[https://www.gofundme.com/f/frontlinerespondersfund](https://www.gofundme.com/f/frontlinerespondersfund)

------
kgodey
Creative Commons | Front End Engineer | REMOTE | Full time

Creative Commons (CC) is looking for a Front End Engineer to help build CC
Search
([https://search.creativecommons.org](https://search.creativecommons.org)) As
the sole front end engineer on the project, you own building, testing, and
release of new features on the front end, working closely across the tech and
product teams, to keep implementing great experiences and interfaces for CC
Search’s global user base. You will also be the primary maintainer of the open
source code and help build an active community of contributors around it.

CC is a 100% remote organization and this position is open worldwide as long
as you can be available within the window of 2 PM and 8 PM UTC. CC Search is
built using JavaScript / Vue.js.

Full job post and application instructions:
[https://creativecommons.org/about/team/opportunities/front-e...](https://creativecommons.org/about/team/opportunities/front-
end-engineer/)

Feel free to email me at kriti@creativecommons.org if you have questions.

\---

About CC

Creative Commons is a nonprofit organization that enables the sharing and use
of creativity and knowledge through free legal tools. We are a leader in the
global movement for free culture and open knowledge with an active global
community in over 85 countries. Our free, easy-to-use copyright licenses
provide a simple, standardized way to give the public permission to share and
use your creative work — from “all rights reserved” to “some rights reserved.”
The first phase of CC’s work was about establishing the licenses as standard,
and growing the archive. The next phase is building a global movement that
will create a more vibrant, usable commons powered by collaboration and
gratitude. Today, the global commons stands at over 1.4 billion licensed
works, made up of images, video, audio, datasets, open textbooks, research, 3D
models, and more.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. Please detail part or full time
preference and desired compensation if possible. No recruiters, thanks.

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time

[ACTIVELY HIRING]. Help determine the future of autonomy. Applied Intuition
provides the infrastructure to safely develop, test, and deploy autonomous
vehicles at scale. We've raised funds from A16Z and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Frontend - Senior & Mid-level

\- Senior SWE - Game Engines

\- Sensor Simulation Engineer

\- Software Test Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- SWE (Detroit)

\- Product Designer

\- SWE Generalist (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
agrinman
Akamai | Cambridge, MA | Full time

Principal Engineer (Cryptography + Rust)

Come work with us on building a new best-in-class security product in the zero
trust space. Work on distributed systems, authentication protocols, and a wide
range of interesting technical challenges. Utilize Akamai’s planetary scale
network to reach enterprises, applications, and users around the world.

If you love working on AuthN systems, zero trust, security, cryptographic
protocols, and love working with Rust (or interested in learning it) please
reach out!

You can reach me directly at <my_hn_username>@akamai.com or through the
official job posting here:
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-
software-engineer-12795)

------
zedwill
Mediasmart.io | Senior backend developer| Full-time | REMOTE Madrid, Spain

Golang + Node.Js. 5 years of experience. The position is remote friendly and
open to candidates living in Spain.

We are an adtech specialized on buying advertisement on programmatic networks
such as Google, Twitter, Rubicon and others. We are looking for a person to
join our product engineering team. You will maintain our product and develop
new functionalities. Your software will be extremely scalable and performant
being used to serve millions of requests per second.

We will provide coaching and a career plan. This is a 100% backend position,
no web dev involved.

More info and how to apply here:

[https://blog.mediasmart.io/we-are-looking-for-a-backend-
engi...](https://blog.mediasmart.io/we-are-looking-for-a-backend-engineer)

------
mpoteat
Volley (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | INTERNS | ONSITE | Typescript

The Volley Infrastructure team works on internal tooling, processes, and
engines that power Volley's voice-powered games and media applications. The
work you'll do will be high-impact, facilitating our entire organization to
achieve its mission objective: ship voice-applications quickly and easily.

Practically speaking, the work will involve plenty of backend systems
engineering, mostly in Typescript, with a strong functional bent, on AWS.

Entry-level NodeJS developers are encouraged to apply, especially those with
interest in Haskell, Idris, or other type-heavy languages.

Mention Hacker News when you apply.

[https://www.ycombinator.com/secret-
companies/1826](https://www.ycombinator.com/secret-companies/1826)

------
lmilliken
Mattermark | Full Stack/Product Engineer | REMOTE | mattermark.com

With information on over 4 million companies and growing each day, Mattermark
leverages machine learning, web crawlers, primary sources, and natural
language processing to extract data from millions of news articles and
websites daily. We're looking for remote generalist engineers to build web
applications, APIs, and data infrastructure. The ideal candidate is looking to
grow into a position of technical leadership in product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, MySQL, and
Linux is required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and
design are desired.

Contact recruiting@mattermark.com if interested

------
tango12
Hasura / Haskell Engineer / Remote

Hasura[1] is an open-source[2] tech company focussed on making data-access
scalable, secure and easy. The Hasura GraphQL engine provides instant realtime
GraphQL APIs and an eventing system on Postgres / GraphQL and REST data
sources.

We're hiring senior/experienced Haskell engineers to work on the Hasura
GraphQL engine. Specifically, we're excited to bring on Haskell Engineering
Managers!

More details at: [https://hasura.io/careers](https://hasura.io/careers)

[1] [https://hasura.io](https://hasura.io) [2]
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
engine)

------
kmangal
Navimize | Full Stack Engineer| Full-Time | New York, Washington DC, Remote|
[https://navimize.com/](https://navimize.com/)

Navimize is a digital health company on a mission to eliminate patient wait
time in health systems. We are seeking to bring our first employee with the
opportunity to grow into the role of head of engineering. You are a hands-on
developer with 7+ years of experience. You can be a hacker when needed but
focused on designing and developing a long term sustainable systems with
minimal tech debt. You have some experience managing other developers and
implementing processes. Some experience with electronic medical records (EMR)/
HL7 is preferred.

To apply, or for more info, email kavita@navimize.com

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Electronics / Embedded / Front-End / Back-End / Robotics |
Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. Our mission is to make drones a safe and
positive tool to help solve important problems in a scalable manner.

We are now hiring several new engineers who wish to help us build the future
of industrial drones.

Please email careers@sevendof.com to inquire about a position.

[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=176931298](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=176931298)

------
frabcus
Memrise | Frontend Engineer, Engineering Manager | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA
for EM | London (remote for now) |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Come teach the world languages! Memrise is regularly featured on both app
stores and has millions of users.

Frontend Engineer: Come join our small, autonomous Web Squad! Lots of work on
an exciting language-learning product with a fresh stack (TypeScript,
Next.js).

Engineering Manager: We're looking for an engineering manager to lead our
mobile engineering team - 10 engineers, iOS and Android.

Apply here: [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
ljsokal
MongoDB -- NYC | Lead Software Engineer, Service Architecture | Full-Time |
Base + RSU's We're growing our Service Architecture team, part of our
Distributed Systems group, and are looking for a Lead Engineer. In this role,
you would lead a team to develop core infrastructure for our distributed
database. Your work would range from library design to low-level optimization
and more in the newest C++ standards. Any interest? Please reach out to me at
lauren.sokal@mongodb.com, or apply directly at
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2091815](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2091815)

------
dgelks
Bibliu.com | Backend Developer | Worldwide Remote | Full-time

BibliU is a London-based startup spun out of the University of Oxford. We have
developed a modern eTextbooks platform that integrates fully with library and
university systems and we're already working closely with many UK and US
universities.

We are looking for backend Node.js engineers to help us scale up our
institutional product.

Benefits of working with us:

\- Great group of people to work with

\- Flexible working hours and location

\- 43 days PTO plus paternity/maternity leave

\- Annual company & developer retreats

\- Health insurance

\- Equity

To apply please head to [https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-
engineer-rem...](https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-engineer-
remote-nodejs)

~~~
dbetteridge
Did you guys rebrand from bibliotech? Happen to know Ryan W, if so it's a
small world we live in.

Best of luck with the search!

~~~
dgelks
Yeah we did rebrand, very small world indeed

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA (Embarcadero) | Software
Engineers (multiple levels) & Product Managers | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

If you're a software engineer or product manager looking to use your powers
for good and improve human health without compromising on cutting-edge
technology, reach out and let's chat! We went public last year as the largest
healthcare IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG).

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products have enabled researchers to write over
700 research papers on discoveries across the life sciences in oncology,
immunology, neuroscience, and many other fields.

Recently one of our scientists compiled all of the recent coronavirus-related
publications that use our technologies into a webinar. If you would like to
learn first-hand about how some of our products are being used, check out this
blog post: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/blog/crucial-applications-for-
in...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/blog/crucial-applications-for-infectious-
disease-research).

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications. Our data pipelines are written using Python on the
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack but we're making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden parts of this bioinformatics code.

We've always been remote-friendly and are looking for people all across the
stack, from front-end and full-stack engineers to product and project
managers. You can see our job listings here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software).
Please feel free to contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your
resume.

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
prith
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees. Come join a mission-driven business that
helps some of the neediest people in the world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

------
RoboTeddy
Empower | Senior Software Engineer | Bay Area/REMOTE | Through November 2020

Want to improve the performance of the US government? Empower
([https://getempower.com/eng](https://getempower.com/eng)) is working to elect
sound leadership at state and federal levels by getting more people to vote
through friend-to-friend relationships.

* Product/technology is led by a Y Combinator alum.

* Growing fast: here's our core metric: [https://imgur.com/a/8OXJFjT](https://imgur.com/a/8OXJFjT)

* Approach is backed by random controlled trials

* Funded by some of the most successful people in the Bay Area

------
ibbih
Lunchclub | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Lunchclub's
mission is to make meaningful connections between professionals using AI. We
spend lots of time solving product problems, running experiments, and
optimizing our ML matching algorithm.

We are a small team of engineers, backed by a16z. We have very strong
retention, and growing fast.

Our current stack is:

    
    
      * React
      * Flask
      * mySQL
      * Docker
      * AWS
      * Tensorflow

We are hiring for engineers across the web stack, as well as ML engineers.
Check out [https://jobs.lever.co/elliot/](https://jobs.lever.co/elliot/)

------
rbanffy
Workday | software engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Mostly on-site (but remote for
now)

The team is responsible for all the software that ingests, transcodes,
repackages and processes SCORM and video content within the Workday app. Our
codebase is mostly Python, with some Kotlin, Scala and Java. Plus (or minus)
you get to be my colleague.

More information at
[https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/Ireland-
Du...](https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/Ireland-
Dublin/Software-Development-Engineer---Media-Cloud_JR-42968) or you can ping
me directly.

------
cangencer
Hazelcast | Fully Remote, European Time Zones | QA/Quality Lead |
[https://hazelcast.com/](https://hazelcast.com/)

I'm a Director of Engineering at Hazelcast. We build distributed systems at
scale. We're looking for QA Leads/Engineers to help test our distributed
storage and compute engines. If you want to do exciting work on distributed
systems (think jepsen), find consistency and concurrency issues and do
performance testing at scale, Hazelcast might be the right fit for you!
Contact me directly at can@hazelcast.com

------
joshontheweb
Zencastr.com | Senior Backend Developer | Worldwide Remote | Full-time

Zencastr is taking podcasting into the future using cutting edge technology
(webrtc, webaudio, ml/dsp).

We are looking for passionate and ambitious developers with 5+ years of
experience in: Building scalable consumer applications, Typescript/Node.js,
MongoDB, Unit/Integration testing, SQL, cloud infrastructure (GCP, DO).

Bonus points if you have good dev ops, k8s, or dsp experience.

You can expect:

\- Working with world class engineers, Phd's, and designers in a fully
distributed team.

\- Equity

\- Health Insurance

\- Unique challenges and the support and talent to solve them

\- 4 weeks PTO

\- Freedom to work from where you please

Please send your cv/resume to admin@zencastr.com

------
CarePathsInc
CarePaths, Inc | System Admin / Cloud Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.carepaths.com/](https://www.carepaths.com/)

Our company is seeking a System Administrator / Cloud Engineer to maintain,
upgrade, and manage our software, hardware, and networks. Your goal will be to
ensure that our technology infrastructure runs smoothly and efficiently.
Candidates should enjoy Linux and be capable of completing projects in a
timely manner.

Requirements:

3-5 years of previous experience as a System Administrator, Network
Administrator, Cloud Engineer, or other similar role; Experience with
databases, networks (LAN, WAN), and patch management; Strong knowledge of
systems and networking software, hardware, and networking protocols;
Experience with Windows server; Knowledge of system security (e.g. intrusion
detection systems) and data backup/recovery.

Ability to create scripts in Bash Ruby or other language; Experience working
with GitLab; Familiarity with various operating systems and platforms; Working
knowledge of virtualization, VMWare, or equivalent; Experience with scripting
and automation tools; Strong knowledge of implementing and effectively
developing helpdesk and IT operations best practices, including expert
knowledge of security, storage, data protection, and disaster recovery
protocols.

If interested/for more info, search on Indeed for this job or send your resume
to info@carepaths.com

~~~
CarePathsInc
We are not receiving any additional resumes at this time.

Thanks!

~~~
perfect_wave
THANK YOU for taking the time to update this. I really appreciate it.

------
rubyatsummer
Summer | New York, NY | Onsite | All work is remote during COVID-19 |
[https://www.meetsummer.org/](https://www.meetsummer.org/)

Summer is a mission-driven B Corp using smart technology to become the go-to
resource for student loan borrowers across the country. We're hiring for both
a Senior Front-End Engineer and a Senior Back-End Engineer.

All job postings here:
[https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/](https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/)

------
skool_
Skool | Engineering, Product, Design | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite

Skool is a community platform that’s optimized for learning. Our mission is to
democratize education by building Earth’s largest online school for everybody.
We’re a small team of two software engineers and one entrepreneur. We’ve built
the initial product. We’re in private beta with select communities to get user
feedback and bake the product just right. We're looking to hire:

    
    
      * Software Engineer - Product (React, Next.js)
      * Software Engineer - Backend (Golang)
      * Product Designer
      * Product Manager
      * Director of Product Engineering
    

Our CTO has 20 years of intense software engineering experience, has high
standards for engineering talent, system design, and code quality. Our CEO has
10 years of experience in the e-learning industry building a company from $0
to $36m. He self-funded Skool with $10m of his own money. We’re well funded,
have a cool office in LA, a product users love, huge growth potential, a
meaningful mission, and a talented team capable of getting it done. Join us!
The stars don’t align like this very often, get in while the teams small, and
equity is on the table. Above market salary, full employer-paid benefits,
catered lunches, and more...

Interested? Check out our job postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool](https://jobs.lever.co/skool) Or, email us
fun@skool.com

~~~
skool_
__Know somebody who 's a good fit for any of these positions? Refer them and
we'll pay you $20,000 cash. __

Here 's how it works:

1\. Share the relevant job posting link with your friend

2\. Tell them to put your email address in the "Were you referred by anybody?"
field on the application form

3\. If we hire them, we'll email you immediately to arrange your $20,000
payment

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
kylixz
CTI | Security Specialist | REMOTE/LOCAL | [https://ctic.us](https://ctic.us)

We are looking for a qualified leader with technical expertise when it comes
to RMF, 800-171, and CMMC.
[https://apply.workable.com/cti-2/j/83F4BB8372/](https://apply.workable.com/cti-2/j/83F4BB8372/)
It seems like the whole industry is very "cert" driven, which is great but
often leads to many candidates that do not have a foundational understanding
of the technical side of cybersecurity. Maybe what we're looking for is a
unicorn, but if you've done setup of class labs, worked on submitting
RMF/DIACAP ATO packages, and want to take on running a small team of
administrators and developers to help improve our security posture -- hit us
up! Ideally, you've got the technical chops but also understand the government
processes and requirements. You can email me (sturner at ctic.us) me or apply
through the above link. Just mention you came from Steve on HN in your
application. This is for a fulltime position and full benefits. We are
flexible on location and have very flexible work policies. The entire company
is working remote right now due to COVID. You can hear a little more from
employees -- [https://vimeo.com/411006823](https://vimeo.com/411006823) I
know... might seem scripted but I'm pretty happy here :) We do a decent amount
of opensource work:
[https://github.com/chesapeaketechnology](https://github.com/chesapeaketechnology)

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Android Lead Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | REMOTE OK

We are the marketplace for personalized video shoutouts from your favorite
athletes, influencers, musicians, and celebrities. We've helped create over
500,000 moments for our customers and built a marketplace for over 20,000
talent to connect with their biggest fans.

Cameo is one of LinkedIn’s Top 50 Startups to Work For, recognized on TIME
Magazine's 50 Most Genius Companies list, and listed as the 2nd fastest
growing marketplace in the country by Andreessen Horowitz’ Marketplace 100. We
are a global company, headquartered in Chicago, IL in the Fulton Market
neighborhood and HQ2 in Venice, CA.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer
    
      * Senior Product Manager
    
      * Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
    
      * DevSecOps / Security Engineer
    

Tech Stack: TypeScript, React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native If you are
interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs) and mention HN

To learn more about our overall engineering culture, visit:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

------
sahilamanu
CloudSEK | REMOTE | [https://cloudsek.com](https://cloudsek.com)

CloudSEK's XVigil is an AI-driven Digital Risk Management platform. XVigil
monitors millions of internet sources across the Surface Web, Deep Web and
Dark Web to detect cyber threats, data leaks, brand infringements, and
identity thefts.

CloudSEK XVigil has been helping organizations by providing timely, specific
and actionable intelligence, thereby providing and attackers perspective about
your organization.

* Threat Intelligence Lead - [https://cloudsek.com/job/senior-threat-intel-lead-manager-ba...](https://cloudsek.com/job/senior-threat-intel-lead-manager-bangalore/)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://cloudsek.com/job/devops-engineer/](https://cloudsek.com/job/devops-engineer/)

* Senior PHP developer - [https://cloudsek.com/job/php-developer/](https://cloudsek.com/job/php-developer/)

* Cybersecurity Analyst - [https://cloudsek.com/job/cybersecurity-analyst/](https://cloudsek.com/job/cybersecurity-analyst/)

See further details in postings. More jobs here:
[https://cloudsek.com/jobs](https://cloudsek.com/jobs)

------
timols
Zenput | Guadalajara, Mexico, San Francisco, CA USA | Full-time | Senior
Engineering Manager | ONSITE | Salary + equity (depends on location/role)

We’re changing the way restaurants and other retail chain operators like
Dominos, Chipotle, KFC, Jersey Mike’s, and 7-Eleven translate operations
strategy into great customer experiences. Today we have customers who are
collectively overseeing 40,000 locations across 35+ countries using our mobile
platform to drive operations excellence across all their stores.

We're looking to expand our team of experienced software engineers and
managers to help us bring a number of new capabilities to market from advanced
prediction to IoT and computer vision by expanding our management team. Our
stack is based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of
different technologies at play. You'll be leading (a) team(s) working with
Python (Django), JS/Typescript (React) as well as many other tools.

Love to chat, so if you're interested - reach out!

More about us: [https://www.zenput.com](https://www.zenput.com)

If you're interested, email me at timols(at )zenput( dot)com and/or apply
directly at
[https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/2b289d6c-db30-474a-9b00-e360385...](https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/2b289d6c-db30-474a-9b00-e360385176eb).
Recruiters will be ignored, so please no recruiters.

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite |
Full Time

We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at our Deep
Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.
Right now everything is remote!

Apply to:

[https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
jckbra
KBRA | Multiple Positions | Greater Philadelphia Area, PA | Full time |
www.kbra.com

KBRA is a global full-service rating agency on a mission to set a standard of
excellence and integrity. Established in 2010 as a challenger brand, KBRA
remains dedicated to the restoration of trust in credit ratings. KBRA has over
350 employees located across the United States (in New York, Pennsylvania and
Maryland) and in Dublin, Ireland and London, England.

Our challenge is to provide applications as KBRA continues to grow and expand
its client base in the financial services industry. Each department has a
number of different needs, but there is also some overlap, so we have to make
constant decisions to avoid code duplication, such as creating microservices
or authoring libraries.

Our development team believes that code is craft, writing software is a
creative endeavor, and that the work we do is part of what makes our
organization successful. We believe that small, empowered teams can do amazing
things. We also believe in always picking the right tool for the job instead
of using something "because that's what we've always done."

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Database Administrator -
[https://grnh.se/9b1f4b562us](https://grnh.se/9b1f4b562us) \- Platform
Engineer - [https://grnh.se/a7ee86732us](https://grnh.se/a7ee86732us)

------
cmenge
Oaktree Technologies | Hamburg, Germany | Software Engineer - Full Stack |
Full-Time, REMOTE | [https://www.oak.tt](https://www.oak.tt)

We're building a platform of products in the logistics & manufacturing space,
among other things.

We're looking for independent, curious problem solvers with a "Theory
Y"-mindset.

Existing skills in Kotlin, MongoDB, React a plus.

We also have an open E2E Testing position,
[https://www.oak.tt/jobs](https://www.oak.tt/jobs)

------
danieljohnwhite
SO1 | Onsite (or remote onboarding) (Berlin, Germany)| Full-time |
[https://www.so1.ai/](https://www.so1.ai/)

SO1 is building AdTech solutions to hyper-personalize retail experiences at
scale. Our AI core deeply understands every individual customer's shopping
behavior and improves their experience just from recent shopping data. Our
technology is already being implemented by several major FMCG retailers across
Europe and the US and we are continuously scaling up.

We are looking for:

* Senior Machine Learning Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-387037-senior-machine-learnin...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-387037-senior-machine-learning-engineer-mfx)

* Senior DevOps Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-381527-senior-devops-engineer...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-381527-senior-devops-engineer-mfx-)

* Data Engineers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-387040-data-engineer-mfx](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-387040-data-engineer-mfx)

* Senior Product Managers [https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-382115-senior-product-manager...](https://www.so1.ai/join-us/#op-382115-senior-product-manager-mfx)

Techstack: Python, Golang, Docker, Kubernetes, Azure, Terraform, Spark, Argo

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)
JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

• Head of Data Partnerships and Content Operations

• Product Manager

• Fullstack Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES).

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 50 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Full Stack Engineer, Mobile SDK and Video Product Managers
| New York (NYC), NY | REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Full Stack Engineer for our Platform team, as well as PMs
for our Mobile SDKs and Video Management products.

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past month, and with that
comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
celonaut
Celonis (Unicorn) | Munich, NY, Pristina | Full-Time

Celonis is a German tech startup with a >2.5BN valuation and the global leader
in the process mining technology. We mine data from SAP and many other
enterprise systems (ERP, Oracle, Salesforce, Happyfox...) to tell our
customers how they could improve their practices and save money. We are in
hyper-growth mode and now going after workflow automation and improving
operations.

    
    
      Tech Stack
      - Kubernetes, Bamboo, Argo CD, Hadoop
      - AWS, Azure, GCP, AliCloud
      - Big Data ETL
      - Bash, Ruby, Python/ML/DL, Typescript, C#
      - Java, Spring Boot, Scala
      - Proprietary C++ Database Engine
    
      Open Roles
      - Senior Data Engineer (ML/AI) to push sequential pattern mining (bonus: Deep Learning, NLP, Bioinformatics)
      - C++ Engineer to advance the Celonis Database Engine (PQL)
      - Java Cloud/Full-Stack Engineer (Java, Spring Boot, 
      - Full Stack Cloud Engineer (Bash, Ruby, Python, Java, 
      - C# and Java Engineer to advance Desktop Software for Event Collection
      - Product Manager Real Time Data Integrations
    

For more details, check
[https://www.celonis.com/careers/](https://www.celonis.com/careers/)

Reach out directly to recruiting: jobs@celonis.com Or to me personally:
A.Plieninger at companyname dot com

Happy to answer any question you might have!

[edited formatting]

~~~
gzimhelshani
First time I saw Pristina on here :) good luck

------
nowhereman732
Pliops | Director, Product Management or Solutions Architect | FULL TIME |
ONSITE | San Jose, CA or Ramat Gan, Israel | pliops.com

The pioneering Pliops storage processor accelerates data center
infrastructure, dramatically lowers cost of services and enables greater
scalability. At its core, the storage processor is a hardware accelerated KV
store with both a block interface for near universal application compatibility
and a native KV interface for highest performance and efficiency. For
operational database/analytics workloads, increases operations by up to 10x,
increases data stored on an SSD by up to 6x. DRAM-like performance for Redis
with SSD-like costs, and always on persistence.

Backed by Intel, SoftBank, WD, Xilinx, Mellanox.

We are hiring: \- Product Manager to define the next generation product, with
large cloud/web companies planning revenue later this year. \- Solutions
Architect to align our product value to customer needs.

We are a team with strong backgrounds from Amazon, Intel, Apple, Microsoft,
Samsung.

We are recruiting highly motivated and accomplished team players. You will be
employee ~50, reporting to the President/Chief Business Officer. We all wear
many hats, waking up every day to improve the way data centers scale for the
next decade.

Read about open positions at
[https://pliops.com/careers/](https://pliops.com/careers/). If you are
interested, please send a note to info@pliops.com.

~~~
sanjaim1
Excellent opportunity to join a highly talented team that is addressing the
long standing inefficiencies with databases using flash storage

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend (React), and Javascript | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (32 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing and communications teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right
now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Posting here:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003)

------
stealthstrtupm1
Stealth | San Francisco, CA | Remote | Senior PHP/Laravel Software Engineer

We are a stealth mode startup backed by a VC firm in San Francisco and
veterans from Oracle. We are building the next generation workforce scheduling
platform using advanced machine learning algorithms. Our first version of the
product is live in production. We have a 24 month runway. Opportunity to get
in on the ground floor and get significant equity as part of the founding
engineering team. I am the founder of the startup, I am a serial entrepreneur
with a previous exit in the space.

We are looking for a Senior Back-End (or Senior Full-Stack) developer who is
proficient in PHP (7+, requirement), JavaScript (optional), and HTML. The
successful candidate will have a passion for creating powerful, flexible APIs
that remain performant & efficient under high-demand situations. Successful
candidates will also have a desire for learning new technologies and enjoy
working on a team. You will be responsible for implementing new features &
integrations as well as supporting our existing functionality. You will take
part in planning sessions & retrospectives and have the opportunity to make a
lasting impact on our stack.

// Requirements

    
    
        Minimum 5 years of experience working with PHP in a production environment
        Minimum 3 years of experience working with Laravel
        Production experience with PHP 7 (7.2+ preferred)
    

Please send resume + LinkedIn URL to:

stealthstartup_2020_hn_job_thread@protonmail.com

------
jmoran
Common Wealth | Server Software Engineer (Java) | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full
time | ONSITE (currently working from home) |
[https://cwretirement.com](https://cwretirement.com)

Common Wealth’s mission is to improve people’s retirement by providing high-
quality retirement plans through workplace communities like unions,
associations, and groups of employers. We’re dedicated to helping to close the
retirement security gap for the tens of millions of people who lack access to
a good workplace retirement plan.

Our software helps members save better by putting their focus on income in
retirement (rather than how much they’ve saved) and by encouraging change in
their saving behaviours. It also helps members deploy their savings to their
best advantage when they reach retirement. Our community-based plans offer
better value for money via lower-cost investments and longevity risk-pooling
for annuities, and are designed for portability when members change jobs.

Our founders have a long track record and have been working together for more
than 10 years. We’re a small team but have signed big deals with enterprise
organizations and have a solid balance sheet. We’re looking for backend
engineers who can help us make the right technology decisions for our product;
stack highlights are Java, ECS Fargate, Aurora.

Read more and apply at our posting
[https://bit.ly/2z0hpE5](https://bit.ly/2z0hpE5)

Or email me directly, email is in my profile.

------
harryeakins
Klue (recently acquired by Medtronic) | Full Stack Mobile Engineers | ONSITE
in San Jose, CA or Northridge, CA | Full-time |
[https://goklue.com/](https://goklue.com/)

We are a digital health start-up developing wearable-based eating and drinking
detection system. We were acquired by Medtronic in September 2019 and have an
ambitious roadmap ahead to combine our technology with Medtronic’s systems to
help millions of patients around the world.

Klue’s automatic meal detection capabilities hold great promise for improving
the quality of life and health for individuals living with diabetes. Automatic
meal detection paves the way for a fully autonomous closed loop artificial
pancreas system, delivering insulin at the start of a meal without user
intervention. Furthermore, Klue’s mealtime bolus (insulin injection) reminder
module helps people with insulin-dependent diabetes improve their medication
adherence and glycemic control.

We're looking for a capable Principal Full Stack Mobile Engineer to join our
team. You should think about joining us if you care about having a lasting
impact on people with diabetes and other chronic conditions, and if you are
passionate about developing high quality software and delivering best-in-class
user experiences across a wide range of mobile and wearable platforms.

Apply here [https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
enginee...](https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
engineer-74768) or email me at harry@goklue.com

------
JGrayPHRG
Full Stack Ruby Developer with 5+ Yrs Exp - Power Home Remodeling is seeking a
full stack Ruby developer with 5+ years of experience to join the team at our
headquarters, just outside of Philadelphia, PA. We are reinventing the home
remodeling industry and to do that, we need a web application platform that
supports our people, our ingenuity, and our growth. At Power, you will have
the opportunity to work on challenging technology problems and design
solutions that are lasting, sustainable and positive. You will be part of a
cross-functional Scrum team and get to work alongside other top talent,
including our growing team of application architects, UX designers, engineers,
and awesome developers. Each person on the team is empowered to make decisions
and enjoys great latitude in choosing the right tools and methods for the job.
As part of the team, you will be responsible for the design, development and
support of highly visible products. Visit
[https://apply.workatpower.com/jobs/ea7f11123ebf874d790217a35...](https://apply.workatpower.com/jobs/ea7f11123ebf874d790217a35771192f94fa1ec4de56374483c0c321e92e2988)

------
rsanheim
Simple.org | Remote | Full-time | Back-end engineer / Ruby / Rails

Simple ([https://simple.org](https://simple.org)) is hiring a full-time senior
Rails developer to work on the open source Simple.org project. This is a
remote job from selected countries (see below) for EST to IST timezones.

Simple is a free, open source app developed by Resolve to Save Lives
([https://resolvetosavelives.org/](https://resolvetosavelives.org/)) and is
used by nurses, doctors, and population health experts to improve treatment
for patients with high blood pressure.

Simple is currently used in several states of India as well as in Bangladesh.
It is used to manage over 200,000 patients in about 600 hospitals, with plans
for deployment in additional program focus countries in 2020. Our goal is to
save 100 million lives from heart attacks and strokes (The Lancet).

Our team spans the US east coast (EST) and India time zones (IST). You must be
legally able to work in one of these countries:

* US * France * Switzerland * Nigeria * Ethiopia * India

See the full job post for more details at [https://medium.com/simple-dot-
org/hiring-senior-rails-develo...](https://medium.com/simple-dot-org/hiring-
senior-rails-developer-a98ca241bcb9).

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer, Product Manager, Product
Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building Universal Code Search so developers can focus on
solving problems instead of struggling to find and understand code. Read our
master plan to learn more about what we’re building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across both your company’s private
code and public open-source code with inline code intelligence providing go-
to-definition and find-references. Developers at Uber, Lyft, Yelp, and many
other companies use Sourcegraph regularly every day.

We just raised a $23M Series B and are growing our team to keep up with
customer demand. If you are passionate about making the world better through
software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead Devops Engineer|
ONSITE/remote(covid) | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Sr/Lead Devops engineers

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
losingthefight
Wagz | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE, US Only, New Hampshire / Massachusetts
Preferred | Full Time | [https://wagz.com](https://wagz.com)

Do you want to help improve the lives of pets and their families while working
on cool technology? Come join the Wagz team!

Founded in 2015, Wagz is a pet-technology IOT company aiming to better the
lives of pets and their families with innovative technologies. Our vision is a
fully-connected pet lifestyle with a suite of devices that give owners
complete insight into their pet's lives.

We are currently looking for a Senior IOS Engineer. You should:

\- Have senior-level experience working in IOS using Swift, bringing apps from
start to production \- Have a deep understanding of IOS design patterns \-
Know or be willing to learn how to design user interfaces without
storyboarding \- Possess an understanding of Continuous Delivery / Continuous
Integration, including automated testing, beta testing, and app store
deployments \- Have an understanding of Bluetooth, multimedia, and related
technologies \- Be a self-starter, motivated, and able to work remotely
effectively

Wagz is located in Portsmouth, New Hampshire, but we are willing to consider
remote candidates in the United States. We do not offer sponsorship. No
agencies or organizations. This is a full-time salaried position.

Wagz provides great benefits and the opportunity to grow and lead within the
company. Interested? Send your resume to engineering-recruiting@wagz.com !

------
felixgallo
Amazon Alexa | Senior Backend, Data, and Full-Stack Engineers and Technical
Program Managers | Los Angeles, Seattle | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE (remote
for now) | [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1099175/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1099175/software-development-
engineer-alexa-mobile)

We own the Alexa App customer facing experience, responsible for delighting
hundreds of millions of customers and forging out into uncharted voice
assistant territory. We’re working hard, having fun, making history; come join
us!

We are looking for passionate, hard-working, and talented Software Engineers
and Technical Program Managers who have experience building innovative,
mission critical, high volume applications that customers love. You will have
an enormous opportunity to make a large impact on the design, architecture,
and implementation of cutting edge products used every day, by people you
know.

As a member of the team you will be responsible for leading the development
and launch of core product features. You will have significant influence on
our overall strategy by helping define these product features, drive the
system architecture, and spearhead the best practices that enable a quality
product.

Contact: felgallo@amazon.com (I am not a recruiter, I manage hiring managers)

------
umarniz
NiceDay | Web Engineer, React Native Android Engineer | Netherlands (Visa +
Relocation), Indonesia, Remote We are a team of 50+ people, changing the way
mental health care works in the Netherlands by organising a new way of
providing care. We have partnered with the biggest mental health institution
of the Netherlands and have built a web and mobile app that is actively used
by thousands of therapists and patients.

[https://nicedaycoaching.com/](https://nicedaycoaching.com/)

We have had immense growth recently and our customer base has grown 20x in 2
weeks! Join us for working with a team of passionate engineers and therapists,
working tightly together to help define a new way to provide care for people
who need help the most.

We are actively looking at new React and React Native developers to join our
team. You can get some insight about how we work at our blog:
[https://medium.com/niceday-dev](https://medium.com/niceday-dev)

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS / Android

Remote is welcome as long as you can overlap enough hours with the Dutch and
Indonesia time and are also willing to fly to the Netherlands/Indonesia from
time to time :)

[https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/](https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/)

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

[https://tecton.ai/careers](https://tecton.ai/careers)

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by Andreessen Horowitz and Sequoia, have paying enterprise
customers, and have excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years
of experience building and operating business-critical machine learning
systems at scale at places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

------
agonza
Monadical.com | Senior Full-Stack Engineer / Product Manager / Partner | Full-
Time | Montreal / Colombia| REMOTE

We're a full-stack consultancy building software that outlasts us. We have a
wide variety of interesting projects such as building unified data formats for
neuroscience labs to share datasets, developing custom medical software for
doctors, creating platforms for real estate agencies, and more.

We're growing quickly and we’re short on senior management and engineering
talent. We're looking to hire senior full-stack engineers with strong Python
and/or JS experience, knowledge in electronic health record (EHR) systems, who
are driven and want to play a partner-level role in growing an exciting
company. We have dedicated time for self-improvement, blogging, talks, and
contribution to FOSS. Our goal is to be a workplace with a strong focus on
learning, where the client projects provide a base of capital for us to all
work on dream projects of our own.

We have an inclusive, transparent culture with a public company principles
handbook. See more info and apply here:
[https://monadical.com/team.html](https://monadical.com/team.html)

If you have any questions drop us an email to apply@monadical.com

~~~
shuq007
Hi All,

This is in reference to the "Senior Full-Stack Engineer/Product
Manager/Partner" opening as advertised on "[https://remote4me.com/remote-
python-jobs"](https://remote4me.com/remote-python-jobs").

Interested in this opportunity, for details please email me to forward the
resume.

Looking for response at the earliest.

Regards

Syed Habeeb Ullah Quadri +917483793763 shuq007@gmail.com

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time | Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)
Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e1f48eb8127)
SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in Gainesville
and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking for Software
Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at least a few
areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for learning
other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate examples of
at least one public-facing or commercial application they have made
significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.
careers@sharpspring.com

~~~
javvi
Would you consider candidates in MST, willing to work EST times?

------
victorkab
Truework | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

Django / React (Typescript) / Celery / AWS Lambda /And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/#53de3eeb7643)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
jesalg
BetterUp | Technical Product Manager | [https://www.betterup.com/en-us/about-
us/careers?gh_jid=74703...](https://www.betterup.com/en-us/about-
us/careers?gh_jid=747030) | SF | Full time

BetterUp is a mobile-based human transformation platform that brings
personalized professional coaching to employees at all levels. We help
managers lead better, teams perform better, and employees thrive personally
and inspire professionally. Our mission is to help professionals everywhere
pursue their lives with greater clarity, purpose, and passion.

My team is looking for a Technical Product Manager. Do you have 8+ years of
experience with an Engineering/Technical background? Are you interested in
leading, inspiring, and coaching a team of engineers to set the technical
foundation for the rest of the org?

I've been part of this team since the past year and it has been a blast! We
have taken on some exciting challenges related to infrastructure and internal
tooling.

Curious to learn more? Find out about the role, company, team and how you'll
drive impact at BetterUp --
[https://www.slideshare.net/KathrynStewart24/betterup-
technic...](https://www.slideshare.net/KathrynStewart24/betterup-technical-
product-manager)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog was created to radically improve the $90 billion global pet
food industry — starting with a subscription service that sends freshly-made
food directly to customers’ doors. Long term, our aim is to simplify every
part of pet care, bettering the lives of the animals who make our lives
better. We recently raised our Series B and are backed by early investors of
Warby Parker, Dollar Shave Club, Sweetgreen, and Glossier.

We're building our subscription-based e-commerce platform from the ground up.
Our aim is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time
production, customized products, and best in class customer support.

We're working with a modern stack that includes React, Node, Postgres,
TerraForm, Docker and AWS.

Staff Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4715252002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4715252002)

Full Stack Engineer (mid/senior)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4700144002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4700144002)

QA Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4725273002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4725273002)

------
chick3ndinn3r
The Wonderful Company | Engineering Manager - Front End | Los Angeles, Ca |
Onsite (Remote during safer at home) | Full Time

The Software Engineering team is seeking a very hands-on Engineering Manager
to help take our Front End Engineering standards and practices to the next
level. We are a React shop transitioning to a service-oriented architecture.
Our infrastructure makes heavy use of internal services and e-commerce. We
value performance, accessibility, reproducibility, and refinement. We've laid
the foundations and are now looking to build out a solid and sustainable
engineering practice.

You should have worked with a number of front end technologies and settled
into React. You will have experience in DevOps, team leadership, isomorphic
rendering, build optimization, and component design all while keeping security
in mind. We are looking for somebody to help put us at the forefront of
e-commerce, which means testing, documentation, and process are your forte. In
this role, you will serve as a technical thought leader on a team created to
increase efficiency in our organization.

[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?d=TheWonde...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?d=TheWonderfulCompany-
External&c=1057741#/)

------
dugjason
Front | San Francisco, CA + Paris, France | Engineering, Product, Sales |
Full-time | [https://frontapp.com/jobs](https://frontapp.com/jobs) Email is
the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss work, answer
questions, and talk to all of your customers, vendors, and partners. But email
wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved to help you work with a team. So
you’re dropping the ball, missing important context, and relying on many
siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole.

With more than 5,000 customers and $79 million in funding from Sequoia,
Threshold (formerly DFJ), and others, Front is reinventing the inbox so people
can accomplish more together. We’ve created one place where you communicate
internally and externally, gain context about customers and projects, and
access all your other tools so you can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and
ultimately happier at work.

We are looking for experienced individuals to help us extend and promote Front
and bring collaboration beyond email.

We're growing rapidly, and would love to meet you. Take a look at our open
roles here - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-
via=1C01dbPRMX](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-via=1C01dbPRMX)

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA | Full time | Competitive Salary
+ Benefits | www.liveathos.com

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

Senior Firmware Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/sy3NQXLdvt/Senior-
Firmwar...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/sy3NQXLdvt/Senior-Firmware-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

------
coltnz
SMX | Clojure / Big Data Developer | Auckland, New Zealand | Onsite | Full-
time SMX have been NZ's email specialists for more than 10 years and are now
taking our products global.

We have a bespoke big data and analytics infrastructure built in Clojure and
utilising Kafka and Cassandra that requires another senior developer. You will
have verifiable experience in some or the above or related technologies, as
well as in building secure, highly available systems.

Respond to colin.taylor smxemail.com

------
cjdupreez
Abricto Security | Senior Security Consultant | Atlanta | REMOTE Full-time

Want to lead a team of penetration testers and security practitioners? This is
the job for you. Abricto Security is an information security consulting firm
specializing in penetration testing and cloud security. We’re based just North
of Atlanta in Peachtree Corners, but we’re a remote first company, meaning we
only come together once a month for an all-hands meeting to share ideas and
build comradery. Otherwise the only travel required would be for client kick-
off meetings and the occasional in-person debrief. Total travel is roughly 15
– 20% but mostly day trips so you’ll be home for dinner with your family.

This role will be responsible for delivering a broad range of penetration
tests including wireless, web app, mobile app, network, IoT and more. More
importantly, this person needs to be a solid mentor capable of training and
collaborating with other security consultants. Conference speaking is a big
plus, and we’re looking for at least 5 years of prior penetration testing
consulting experience.

Full description and application: [https://abrictosecurity.com/careers/senior-
security-consulta...](https://abrictosecurity.com/careers/senior-security-
consultant/)

~~~
throwaway-87398
Hello Cjdupreez, would you mind pinging me here so i can ask you a few
questions: benjaminkirschx@gmail.com

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$75M+. Last month Forbes called us one of the top-25 start-ups to watch in
2020. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b548322c2us](https://grnh.se/b548322c2us)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend Services:
[https://grnh.se/34f489872](https://grnh.se/34f489872)

\- Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ae3328e72us](https://grnh.se/ae3328e72us)

\- Senior Software Engineer, AI:
[https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us](https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us)

Many other software engineering positions, legal roles, and financial jobs are
also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
VC4A
VC4A | PHP Developer | Netherlands (Remote) |

Join our international team building VC4A.com as a platform and online
resource for emerging market entrepreneurs. Our target is founders building
high growth high impact ventures. Our mission is to support quality
entrepreneurs from all corners of the globe and to connect them to growth
opportunities and capital resources.

As an experienced PHP Developer, you are hands-on with the VC4A.com platform
and are instrumental in determining what happens next with this beautiful
project! Our only limitation is our imagination.

\- You have at least 5 years of professional experience as a Software
Developer.

\- PHP is your native language, but you’re not bound by it.

\- You familiar with autoload and PSRs.

\- You’re capable of using accepted best practices and principles, such as
SOLID and design patterns.

\- You’re experienced in writing high-performance code for a large high volume
platform.

\- Experience with writing custom code for WordPress is a big plus.

\- Experience with other technologies like Elastic search, GraphQL, and VueJS
is a plus.

\- You are familiar with using package managers such as Composer and Yarn.

\- You don’t get scared when you have to write a bit of JavaScript.

Please share the opportunity or apply directly to this position via the
VC4A.com website ->

[https://vc4a.com/jobs/php-developer/](https://vc4a.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
trthatcher
Data Scientist | Equitable Life of Canada
([https://www.equitable.ca](https://www.equitable.ca)) | Waterloo, ON | Full-
time | Onsite or Remote (within South-Western Ontario)

Equitable Life is a small mutual life insurance company (~700 people) based in
Waterloo, Ontario. We're hiring our first data scientist to help found the
data science team. As of right now, the team consists of my manager and myself
(data/ml engineer).

This data scientist role is a foundational one; you'll need to help define our
methodology, tooling and data strategy. The data scientist will act as an
internal consultant within the organization and will help various teams
optimize their processes through the application of predictive models. This is
a great opportunity for someone with a couple years of experience under their
belt.

We are primarily a Windows shop with all infrastructure managed on-premise and
most development is waterfall. However, the company is actively working
towards being cloud-friendly (Azure) and rethinking its development processes
(eg. embracing devops tech, agile).

As this is a foundational role, we're looking for someone with either a
masters or PhD in a quantitative discipline and a minimum of a couple years of
experience in developing predictive models (preference for supervised
learning).

Apply here: [https://canr57.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
US/equitab...](https://canr57.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
US/equitable/Posting/View/3267)

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com) | Will relocate

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/471672000...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4716720002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Technical Lead: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469587900...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4695879002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Senior Product Visual Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469964100...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4699641002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
grosania
Hello Community! Glovo is hiring for the Tech team! Co-Vid 19 has made our
Grocery section have a HYPERGROWTH!

We need great Tech Team members to provide the best experience and SOLUTION to
the world! We are super flexible, start dates can be moved and you can start
remote to then move to Sunny Barcelona Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland!
(WFH, full flexibility but Fulltime, full relocation + Sponsorship)

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we
have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming
one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings: Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend
Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET, Senior
Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE) ;)

------
kqr
Loop54 | Frontend/Fullstack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Loop54 is a search/relevance engine as-a-service, marketed primarily toward
the small–medium–large segment of the e-commerce market. We can probably
achieve the most relevant results in the world for our client base right now,
through what's fundamentally pretty basic AI techniques[1]. We have the
ability to tailor result pages specifically to individual users.

What is currently one of the bottlenecks is that we have no useful feedback
loop to the e-commerce stores that use us. To them, the search engine is a
black box that does AI magic. We are working on an analytics portal where we
can present information on the decisions made by the engine, as well as some
basic levers and knobs for the managers to operate.

However, we want this to turn out really good, and for that we need someone
willing to be an authority on front-end web development, from concept through
design to implementation.

As long as you are intelligent, nice, a good cultural fit, and most
importantly, either experienced or at least want to grow and learn in the web
frontend area, don't hesitate to reach out if you're interested.

Apply here: [https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-
sta...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-stack-
developer-with-ui-focus)

[1]: What the AI does for us is let us generalize over visitor behaviour, such
that each individual action is less important, and the general sentiment of
the users is what counts.

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend, Data, and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY &
Remote | Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
AvalaraSeattle
Avalara.com | Seattle, USA| Full-time | Software Engineer | Onsite |
[https://www.avalara.com/](https://www.avalara.com/)

[https://www.avalara.com/us/en/about/jobs/job-
details.oGRU9fw...](https://www.avalara.com/us/en/about/jobs/job-
details.oGRU9fwk.html)

I actually have 2 positions open.

C#, Python, MySQL

About Avalara

Avalara helps businesses of all sizes achieve compliance with transaction
taxes, including sales and use, VAT, excise, communications, and other tax
types. The company delivers comprehensive, automated, cloud-based solutions
designed to be fast, accurate, and easy to use. The Avalara Compliance Cloud®
platform helps customers manage complicated and burdensome tax compliance
obligations imposed by state, local, and other taxing authorities throughout
the world.

Avalara offers more than 600 pre-built connectors into leading accounting,
ERP, ecommerce and other business applications, making the integration of tax
and compliance solutions easy for customers. Each year, the company processes
billions of indirect tax transactions for customers and users, files more than
a million tax returns, and manages millions of tax exemption certificates and
other compliance documents.

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX|Software Engineering| Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out
exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we are not.
Today SpaceX is actively developing the technologies to make this possible,
with the ultimate goal of enabling human life on Mars. SpaceX is looking for
world-class talent ready to tackle challenging projects that will ultimately
enable life on other planets. SpaceX is an equal opportunity employer offering
competitive salaries, comprehensive health benefits and equity packages.

Check out our open roles here:

Starlink SWE: [https://grnh.se/16e38b442us](https://grnh.se/16e38b442us)

FPGA: [https://grnh.se/6a35dc4f2us](https://grnh.se/6a35dc4f2us)

Senior Software Engineer (Platform):
[https://grnh.se/4f8aa9892us](https://grnh.se/4f8aa9892us)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f4c174022us](https://grnh.se/f4c174022us)

Sr. Network DevOps Engineer (Starlink):
[https://grnh.se/a6c6a2bf2us](https://grnh.se/a6c6a2bf2us)

~~~
_-___________-_
"To conform to U.S. Government space technology export regulations, including
the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR) you must be a U.S.
citizen, lawful permanent resident of the U.S., protected individual as
defined by 8 U.S.C. 1324b(a)(3), or eligible to obtain the required
authorizations from the U.S. Department of State. Learn more about the ITAR
here."

The "here" is a broken link. How can one find out whether they are "eligible
to obtain the required authorizations from the U.S. Department of State"?

------
gsinkin
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Engineering Manager (Infrastructure)
| San Francisco, CA | Onsite (remote during shelter-in-place) | Full-time,
Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We just raised our series C and we're growing fast! We're
looking for full-stack software engineers at all levels, as well as an
Engineering Manager for our Infrastructure team.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems. For our
engineering managers, we are looking for experienced leadership with an
extensive engineering background. Our managers are engineers first, who know
how to deliver great product, develop people, build teams, and foster a
culture of growth.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office (naturally, only when the office is open).

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved. With the COVID-19/Shelter-in-place order, bringing the entire real
estate transaction process online has never been more critical. Come be a part
of the solution!

Contact Gabriel at gabriel<at>qualia.com!

------
jackcodes
Uploan | Senior Software Engineer / Tech Lead | MANILA, Philippines | ONSITE

We're building an ethical financial services company in the Philippines,
working hard to transform the lives of working people without stable access to
financial services. We'll be advancing our suite of products to allow people
to save for their first home, or understand the key elements of a financially
healthy situation.

We, of course, need good people. For what it's worth I truly do think we're
trying to do the right thing here and it takes honest, kind, patient people to
do it. Having technical skills at the Senior/Lead level is important but we
want mature and deliberate thinkers. In return we'll do everything to give you
space to think, design, and develop your best work with a laser focus on
transparency and honesty. Developer happiness is a topic close to my heart and
this isn't just lip service.

For what it's worth we work on React, are keen on introducing Typescript for
the front-end. We use Java microservices on the back-end and are keen to
experiment a little bit on that side. Come and help us make the right choices.

I'm the new Head of Engineering so we'll be working closely together, please
do get in touch: jack.turnbull@uploan.ph

------
mchr3k
Amazon Advertising Security | Software Development Engineer / Machine Learning
Scientist | Edinburgh, UK | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE (remote for now)

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1126429/senior-software-
deve...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1126429/senior-software-development-
engineer-privacy-and-security)

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1048395/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1048395/software-development-
engineer-privacy-and-security)

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1015077/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1015077/software-development-
engineer-privacy-and-security)

\- [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/919727/machine-learning-
scie...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/919727/machine-learning-scientist)

My team owns enforcement of the technical security across Amazon’s
advertisement portfolio. This is a fast moving and adversarial space. We're
looking for people who are passionate about making the internet a better place
by stopping bad actors. If building highly scalable systems and reverse
engineering malicious Javascript sounds like fun to you, please get in touch.
Prior security related experience is a plus but not a requirement.

Contact: martrob @at amazon.com (I'm an SDE for this team, not a recruiter)

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Full-Stack Engineer / Tech Lead | Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past weeks we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for several Full-Stack Engineers, from junior to experienced
level. We're also looking for a Tech Lead for a new team that'll be created.

Being able to speak and understand french, even if not perfectly, is required.
Sorry :(

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send me an email at jonas@partoo.fr :)

------
205g0
# Co-Founder/Lead Embedded Electrical Engineer for a Hardware Startup in
Berlin, Germany, ONSITE

We are looking for a talented hardware engineer who excels at PCB design for a
new company in stealth mode. The candidate will lead the hardware design of an
exciting consumer product with strong lock-in effects. Design and prototype
scalable electronics systems for mass production of a breaking BTC product
which can be twisted into BTB later. Focus is largely electronic hardware with
interesting design constraints.

 _About us:_

\- We're an experienced founder team with multiple past companies/exits and a
strong software dev profile.

 _About the position:_

\- Design masterpiece PCBs for rapid iteration

\- Build prototype circuitry and test equipment

\- Collaborate with mechanical, software engineers and the supply chain

\- Develop system test plans and perform verification testing

 _About you:_

\- Master's or Bachelor’s degree in Electrical or Mechatronic Engineering (or
currently pursuing degree) or relevant experience

\- Extensive experience in PCB design and manufacturing is required (Eagle,
Altium, or similar software), preferably including use of surface-mount device
(SMD) components

\- Firmware development in C/C++ on microcontrollers is required

\- Low-power circuit design is a plus Excellent interpersonal, written, and
oral communication skills

Please ping us on 205g0@protonmail.com with more infos about you.

------
justinmelbourne
App Annie (www.appannie.com) | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE
(after Covid19)

App Annie is the largest app intelligence platform, delivering powerful market
data and insights to succeed in the app economy (mobile and web). App Annie
can help you and your company better understand the app market, how customers
interact with your app and market opportunities. The Vancouver team is
building a new product that will go beyond the data and will be a set of tools
for companies to better reach their customers and users.

Our stack - Python, Java and React on AWS.

Opportunities - \- Senior Frontend (5+ years React experience) \- Staff
Frontend (7+ years React experience) \- Senior DevOps (5+ years DevOps
experience) \- Senior Staff Engineer (10+ years software development exp. +
technical leadership exp)

Job board and descriptions here -
[https://www.appannie.com/en/about/careers/vancouver/#careers...](https://www.appannie.com/en/about/careers/vancouver/#careers-
filter)

We pay market rate and offer competitive benefits + equity; VISA sponsorship
is NOT possible. If any of this interests you get in contact with me
(jmelbourne-ext [at] appannie [dot] com) and use [HN] in the subject line.

------
greenandroid
Data Engineer, Children's Hospital of Philadelphia

Skills - Java, Python, Distributed platforms, Containers, Cloud Native, CI/CD

Looking for a Data Engineer who can help to modernize our Data Platform to
unleash the data towards better Care and Cure for our Patients.

[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-IS-Data-
Engineer-I...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-IS-Data-Engineer-II-
PA-19107/616062100/)

------
Vanta_Hiring
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (eng, product design) |
[https://vanta.com](https://vanta.com)

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're profitable, onboard new teams every week (250+
customers to date), and work with software companies you'd recognize.

Help us secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep
consumer data safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Here are our open roles:

* Software Engineer: [https://vanta.com/jobs/software-engineer](https://vanta.com/jobs/software-engineer)

* Product Designer: [https://vanta.com/jobs/product-designer](https://vanta.com/jobs/product-designer)

You can apply directly to the job posts, or by emailing our Head of
Recruiting, Alex (alex@vanta.com)

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
twelve-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to millions of daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (Kotlin) for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

------
stevecs
Snowplow Analytics | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE Europe |
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

Snowplow is the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage their data in
real-time and in their own cloud. We collect, validate, enrich and load up to
5 billion events for our customers each day and help them on their data
journey through our management console.

We are looking for an SRE to join our team. Experience in infrastructure
automation and supporting high volume, highly available platforms on AWS or
GCP is required. Any experience in doing this via the HashiCorp stack would be
a bonus.

This is a super-interesting challenge. We're finding ways to deploy, tune,
support and update extremely complex and distributed infrastructure centrally,
and rapidly! We have a top team working on this that we're wanting to grow.

More information, and other open roles, are on our careers page:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

Please note we're not hiring in the US for this particular role.

------
PES_2020
Prenscia Engineering Solutions | Multiple Roles | Southfield, MI or
Starkville, MS | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.hbmprenscia.com/](https://www.hbmprenscia.com/)

Prenscia Engineering Solutions leverages Prenscia’s ReliaSoft and nCode
software, together with subject matter expertise and other software packages,
to develop, configure and deliver innovative software systems and digital
solutions to help customers understand and predict reliability, availability,
maintainability and deterioration of assets and deliver actionable information
to stakeholders to help improve product and asset performance for a wide range
of applications. HBM nCode Federal LLC/Prenscia Engineering Solutions is part
of HBK (Hottinger Brüel & Kjær).

Some of our tech stack includes: Kafka, Spark, MondoDB, InfluxDB, Hadoop,
Grafana, Postgres

Some languages we use: C/C++, VB/C#, Python, R, Java/Scala/Kotlin,
Node.js/JavaScript/TypeScript

Currently open roles

* DevOps Engineer (Southfield, MI or Patuxent River, MD)

* Senior Software Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

* Software Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

* Software Testing & QA Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

 __Please note that U.S. CITIZENSHIP IS REQUIRED for all roles __

To view role details please go to our careers page
at[https://www.hbmprenscia.com/about/careers](https://www.hbmprenscia.com/about/careers)

If you apply, please mention that you were referred to the role from Hacker
News.

------
annapowellsmith
Flourish | Senior Developer | Full-time | REMOTE (UK) |
[https://flourish.studio/jobs/senior-
developer](https://flourish.studio/jobs/senior-developer)

Flourish is an online tool for creating beautiful data graphics, presentations
and other interactive content without coding. Launched in 2018, we have grown
quickly and are used by some of the world’s largest companies and news
organisations.

We’re looking for a senior developer to join our team, reporting to the head
of software development. You'll be developing new features for Flourish;
maintaining standards for web performance, security and accessibility;
building automated tests and improving the observability of the codebase;
mentoring and supporting more junior developers.

Some of the technologies we use include Node.js, Express; Postgres, Redis;
Handlebars, Sass; AWS; Cypress; GitHub, CircleCI, Sentry. We don’t expect you
to have worked with all of these, but any you have are a plus.

More details here: [https://flourish.studio/jobs/senior-
developer/](https://flourish.studio/jobs/senior-developer/)

------
bbhughes
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a technology-driven, diversified principal trading firm. We trade our
own capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes,
instruments and strategies, in financial markets around the world. As the
markets have evolved over the past 25 years, so has DRW – maximizing
opportunities to include real estate, cryptoassets and venture capital. With
over 1,000 employees at our Chicago headquarters and offices around the world,
we work together to solve complex problems, challenge consensus and deliver
meaningful results. It’s a place of high expectations, deep curiosity and
thoughtful collaboration.

We are hiring for the following roles:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/0e7191e51](https://grnh.se/0e7191e51)

Research Developer: [https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11](https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/83ca61981](https://grnh.se/83ca61981)

Senior FPGA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/69f84fd81](https://grnh.se/69f84fd81)

Senior Database Administrator:
[https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1](https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1)

Senior Linux Engineer (Austin):
[https://grnh.se/07b753951us](https://grnh.se/07b753951us)

Please visit our website for more roles and information: www.drw.com.

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Product Manager; Remote iOS & Android Developer |
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers) | New
York and remote | Full time | Onsite and Remote

Perry Street Software, publisher of SCRUFF and Jack'd, two of the world's
largest GBTQ+ social apps, is hiring an experienced Product Manager to join
our team. We also have openings for remote iOS and Android developers.

As a Product Manager, you are a passionate, customer-facing and hands-on team
member who will help define the future of Jack’d and SCRUFF. You are a problem
solver who is happy collaborating with a team to help grow and transform our
products. You get excited by new and existing technologies on your phone. You
conceptualize how this will empower our community to better connect with each
other and how to enable users to better express their authentic self. You
enjoy working with other people and are motivated by the current and potential
power of our platform.

Existing experience in consumer software is required. In this role, you will
work with developers, designers, marketing and product to define and launch
new and improved features. Using the agile process you manage and guide change
by participating in daily standup meetings, retrospectives, iteration planning
meetings, and story acceptance/rejection. You’ll work collaboratively with
engineering during the development, launch and continuing refinement of Jack’d
and SCRUFF. Work collaboratively on internal initiatives; maintaining
backlogs, driving feature completion, reporting to senior management on
progress and prioritization.

Check out our website for more info!

~~~
emasirik
I sent an email last month regarding an Android position, and followed up a
couple weeks after; should I assume it's been decided I'm not a fit?

Email address in profile.

------
imjared
Patronage | Product intern or Development Intern |
[https://www.patronage.org](https://www.patronage.org) | Remote | INTERNS

Patronage is an all-remote startup founded in 2013 on the belief that
technology can be a force for good. We partner with local and national
organizations taking on big challenges. From advocating for major reforms and
accountability in government to making information and services more
accessible to advancing high-profile presidential, congressional, and
gubernatorial campaigns, we've seen a lot.

As a developer on our team, you'll quickly get up to speed and join us in our
work as we build out the next phase of web and tech infrastructure in a
critical election year. Working knowledge of HTML and CSS is a must. Other
helpful areas of awareness and skill include, but are not limited to:
WordPress, JavaScript and jQuery, PHP, Twig, Liquid, Nunjucks, React, Angular,
Python, and more.

As a product manager on our team, you'll assist with research, development,
and marketing as we build out the next phase of web and tech infrastructure in
a critical election year. You must have excellent written and verbal
communication skills and be a strong cross-functional team collaborator. You
must be very organized and have the ability to remain flexible but focused in
an agile environment. Have interest (or experience) in market and user
research, product design and/or engineering

Salary: $4,000 to $6,000 per month for full time interns, depending on
qualifications

[https://www.patronage.org/internships/](https://www.patronage.org/internships/)

~~~
duderoso
looks interesting. just sent an application your way.

------
ilovefood
Audi | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | ONSITE | Ingolstadt, Germany |
[https://www.audi.com](https://www.audi.com)

Currently a team of several hundreds of developers and engineers of all
levels, we are working on automated driving/autonomous driving (up to level 4
autonomy) and shaping the mobility of the future.

We are searching for developers and engineers who are up to the challenge and
want to experience how hardware and software components are designed, built
and deployed to a massive fleet of cars in a series way (like DevOps but
people are driving the servers ;). Amongst the topics are data management
(scaling and managing up to petabytes/day), scenario modelling, embedded
software testing and development, regulations,laws and more.

Amongst technologies we use are Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Terraform, Packer,
C++, Python, Scala, IOT and a whole lot more. (we also do Front-End :))

The project is massive and we are actively hiring and searching for people who
want to be part of this adventure.

Speaking german is a plus but is not mandatory. Solid English skills are
mandatory.

Don't hestitate to get in touch with me, my email is in my profile and I'm
personally involved in the hiring process.

~~~
fluffything
* Is remote an option? (e.g. from other cities in Bavaria, like Munich?)

* What kind of contract is it? (e.g. IG Metall? or if not, what's the pay range?).

------
peignoir
Joinmassive.com / remote / full time / pre series A and growing fast / GPU /
C/C++

We re looking for a C++ macOS & Windows developer for our Computing
Monetization project who can work on low level / especially GPU across
platforms (windows / MAC)a plus if you have experience in crypto mining

MASSIVE is a fully distributed company headquartered in the USA. MASSIVE is a
well-funded startup with founders, advisors, and investors that have been
successful on many other, well-known projects (ask for more info by email)

The MASSIVE SDK is an ethical alternative to current online monetization. The
SDK lets developers charge their users for premium services and in-app items
with a little bit of their unused computing resources, rather than money or
ads. We can generate up to $0.50 per user per month. The SDK works by
analyzing available resources across Mac, Windows, iOS, and Android devices
and making that supply accessible to computing needs on the demand side,
including scientific calculations, cryptocurrency mining, monte carlo
simulations, bandwidth sharing, and IP address in an intelligent way (almost
invisible / realtime load balancing)

Job requirement Experience with GPU programming, we re looking to optimize our
code / Experience with GPU cryptocurrency mining would be ideal but we re open
to anyone who is passionate about high performance computing at a low level
and who can work across platforms

Communications are online mostly, we re a dev heavy startup (no useless
meetings) English is needed. Our team is in north and South America as long as
Europe so far.

For more info contact me at franck[at]joinmassive.com

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | REMOTE | Full-time Software Developers and Operations
Personnel Come and do something that actually matters.

CareEvolution’s software platform is helping to solve some of the most
pressing problems in patient care and public health.

Our mobile and web applications are used by clinicians, researchers, and
patients. For example, our MyDataHelps app
([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190))
supports research like the Scripps Research Institute's DETECT Health Study
([https://detectstudy.org/](https://detectstudy.org/)), whose objective to
identify early warning signs for viral illness — including COVID-19.

Benefits:

\- Remote-only is possible and 2/3 of us are fully remote

\- Outstanding colleagues

\- Real, urgent, and important problems to solve

\- Competitive pay

\- Flat, politics-free organization

Check out our StackOverflow listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-
an...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-an..).

Send resumes to resume@careevolution.com

------
duolingo_jobs
Duolingo | Mobile, Backend, Web, Distributed Systems | Pittsburgh, New York
City, Bellevue

We're changing how people around the world learn new languages. We're a
multilingual, diverse group of people who work in small, cross-functional
teams to help change the world, one word at a time. We're learners first, and
we specialize in making learning fun.

We have several roles open - check out all of them here: duolingo.com/careers

Android Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/4e9462842](https://grnh.se/4e9462842)

Android Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2](https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2)

iOS Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/267c898c2](https://grnh.se/267c898c2)

Duolingo English Test - Security Engineer - PIT:
[https://grnh.se/076125c22](https://grnh.se/076125c22)

Reach out to jcarberry@duolingo.com if you have questions or want to talk to a
human!

University Students can learn more at
[https://university.duolingo.com/](https://university.duolingo.com/)

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR BACKEND AND ML ENG / HEAD OF MARKETING
/ PRODUCT MARKETING MANAGER

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring:

\- Senior Backend Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer) \- Machine Learning
Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-
machine-learning-engineer) \- Head of Marketing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/b009bc3a-d6a7-4d9f-a398-ceec6bd64...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/b009bc3a-d6a7-4d9f-a398-ceec6bd64fc9)
\- Product Marketing Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/417bded6-3e6a-4703-be32-f03bc265c...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/417bded6-3e6a-4703-be32-f03bc265cc74)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

~~~
aaai
Can "Machine Learning Engineer" positions be remote for 2020? (can fly in to
meetings ~twice a month or so, but for personal reasons + covid I'm only
looking for remote or Bucharest, RO this year)

------
whitperson
Lead Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Backend/SRE Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Database Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | London, UK |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | Nashville, TN |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...and uses data science to drive predictive marketing

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
pansa2
I wonder if these threads are less busy on months (like this one) where the
1st is a Friday. For many of us, when this is posted it's already the weekend.

~~~
Forge36
I wonder if it can shift to first Monday. I'm concerned it's the current
economic state

~~~
dang
That's not a bad idea. We could do "first Monday of the month", unless it's
Jan 1. Any other standard exceptions? I feel like May 1 probably would have
counted at one time, but no longer. (It's May 1 today of course.)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire (we just added 13 new states):
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Streaming Video Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/tvengmgr](https://fl.vu/tvengmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Communication Platform Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small,
diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive
industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects,
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
nemesisj
Administrate | Senior Software Engineer(s), Software Engineer(s) | Edinburgh,
UK OR Beirut, Lebanon OR Remote |
[https://www.getadministrate.com](https://www.getadministrate.com)

Administrate's vision is to be the platform for education. We provide an
EdTech solution that helps training departments and training companies manage
their entire operation and plug into the rest of their corporate tech stack.
We're looking for smart engineers who get things done with Javascript, React,
Python, and our GraphQL API. Our engineers normally work from our offices in
Edinburgh, Beirut, or remotely across Europe.

We're one of the UK's fastest growing B2B SaaS companies.

We 4 Day, 32 hour workweek but you get paid for 5 days. You can read more
about that here: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-
week/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-week/)

Check out our positions here:
[https://www.getadministrate.com/careers/](https://www.getadministrate.com/careers/)

------
adamch
Cloudflare | Software/Systems Engineer | Full-time | Austin, TX USA or Lisbon,
Portugal | Onsite | [https://g.co/kgs/t6N2jb](https://g.co/kgs/t6N2jb)

I work on Argo Tunnel at Cloudflare. It lets you run servers on localhost and
route traffic to them through Cloudflare, using a long-lived outgoing
connection. Like "enterprise ngrok". It powers a lot of "Cloudflare for Teams"
and we've seen a huuuuge increase in traffic because people use it to replace
their VPN and access their business' software even while WFH.

We work in Go and Rust and manage a distributed system over Cloudflare's
huuuuge edge network. At our scale anything that can go wrong will eventually
go wrong. We're working on making the system more resilient, by slowly
removing dependencies from our core user flows. And working on new features to
support the rest of Cloudflare for Teams. It's a challenging environment but
I've been here for 2 years and learned a ton about networking, distributed
systems, concurrency, databases and Rust.

Apply at the link or DM me on twitter: @adam_chal

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is an EdTech startup offering personalized education solutions powered
by AI. Cognii's award-winning Virtual Learning Assistant uses conversational
AI to engage students in personalized tutoring while grading their written
answers. We are currently hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Platform developer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
BKryslak
UP42 | Senior Frontend / Junior Backend | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE
| [https://up42.com/company/careers/](https://up42.com/company/careers/)

We are creating a developer’s platform for geospatial data and satellite
imagery. Think a plug-and-play CI/CD pipeline for geospatial data. We provide
the infrastructure and data to users, where they solely have to focus on
implementing their models instead of the machinery behind it. The startup is
well-funded by Airbus.

We are looking for: 1) Senior Frontend Engineer with JavaScript, VueJS/ReactJS
-> apply here: [https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-
mf...](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-mfx) 2)
(Junior) Backend Engineer with Java, SpringBoot -> apply here:
[https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/junior-backend-engineer-
mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/junior-backend-engineer-mfx)

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full-time
| Visa Sponsorship Available

The Spreadsheet That Fills Itself

Learn More About Life @ Clay Here:
[http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7](http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7) Want to help give the power of
programming to an order of magnitude more people? Clay is the spreadsheet that
fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet that brings together the best parts
of spreadsheets, coding & simple automation. There are only ~20 million
developers in the world, but over 1 billion spreadsheet users - come help us
build the bridge that lets that much larger group tap into “programming”
superpowers.

We’ve raised a Series A from the top investors in the world, and are a small,
tight-knit group that is now building out our core-engineering and product
teams in NYC. If you want to design and implement novel types of interfaces,
and happen to be interested in Brett Victor, no/low-code tools and the history
of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

\- Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

------
nm-jan
Next Matter | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend or Fullstack) | Full-time |
REMOTE | Europe, Berlin, Helsinki, Paris, Vienna |
[https://nextmatter.com](https://nextmatter.com)

Next Matter is a remote-first software company distributed across Europe and
headquartered in Berlin, Germany. We are a small, experienced team of
technology and business professionals building a new operating system for
companies (see more details at
[https://nextmatter.com](https://nextmatter.com)).

To complete our team we are searching for a Senior Software Engineer (Frontend
or Fullstack; React & Redux proficiency is a must; Fullstack experience with
Python & Django is a plus).

Our tech stack:

* React & Redux

* Python, Django & Postgres

* Docker, Terraform & AWS

Beyond the opportunity to build a product and company hands-on from the very
early days, we offer a flexible, remote working environment and a competitive
compensation package including stock options.

Please apply via
[https://nextmatter.com/careers/](https://nextmatter.com/careers/) or by email
to jan (at) nextmatter.com.

Looking forward to meeting you!

------
crypt0c01n5
Sygnum Bank AG | (Senior) Site Reliability Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland |
www.sygnum.com

Sygnum Bank (world's first regulated digital assets bank) is growing its SRE
team.

About you:

•You have several years of backend software development experience in any of
the following languages: TypeScript, NodeJS, Java, Bash or Go;

•You have significant knowledge of architecting, building and securely
maintaining infrastructure running on AWS, Azure or GCP in an immutable
(declarative) fashion;

•You’re familiar with DevOps practices and can advance them among peers;

•You have solid experience with Docker and orchestrators such as Kubernetes,
OpenShift or ECS;

•Experience with designing, building and maintaining CI/CD pipelines
(preferably with GitLab);

•Experience with DevSecOps practices and with building/adhering to a Secure
SDLC;

•Experience with meeting strict SLOs (of up-to 99.999%) in production
services;

More information on [https://sygnum.join.com/jobs/1034647-site-reliability-
engine...](https://sygnum.join.com/jobs/1034647-site-reliability-engineer)

------
sinac
Aerolase | Electrical Engineers, Optical Engineers, Assembly Engineers,
Mechanical Engineers | Mid level, Senior | Onsite Tarrytown, NY | Full-time |
[https://aerolase.com/](https://aerolase.com/)

We are a medical device company specializing in high power medical lasers with
applications in psoriasis, acne, and aesthetics. Our products give faster
results to patients, with no side effects, and cheaper than conventional
pharmaceutical interventions. Commercial stage (start up) company with
customers in Dermatology and Aesthetics across US and internationally. All R&D
and manufacturing done in house. We are looking to scale up manufacturing as
well as finish the development of a number of platforms that already have FDA
approval. Management team is headed by a physicist and engineer.

We are looking for folks with experience in solving difficult electronics,
interconnect and integration challenges, with a special emphasis on:

\- Electrical and electronics design

\- Power conversion engineering

\- Mechanical/electrical packaging and interface

\- Circuit card design and layout

\- Thermal analysis and modeling

\- Designing to spec

Interested? Email me Art (Director Process Optimization) via ae@aerolase.com

------
Dsuniga14
Qualia | Infrastructure Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (remote during
shelter-in-place) | Full-time, Salary + Options Qualia (qualia.com) is a
startup making web applications for real estate professionals. We just raised
our series C and are actively hiring Engineers. We are looking for an
Infrastructure Leader that still has a developers mindset.

We have a strong engineering culture that is collaborative and friendly, who
are fundamentally transforming the Real Estate closing process. We have built
a platform that brings everyone involved in the closing process – lenders,
realtors, title agents, home buyers, and sellers – onto one shared, secure,
mobile system of record.

About US: \- Well funded with years of runway \- Own 15% of a 40 Billion
dollar industry \- Personal and Career Growth opportunities \- 5X revenue
Growth last 18 months \- All 3 Founders are Forbes 30 Under 30 Award
recipients \- Recently named as one of the best startup employers in 2020.

We are also hiring Fullstack web developers (Mid and Senior levels), a UX
Designer and Product Manager (B2B SaaS startup experience)

Contact David at David.Suniga<at>qualia.com!

------
sinatra
Coursera | Instructor (project instructor in machine learning, computer
science, and business) | Remote, Part-time, Global |
[https://teach.coursera.org/](https://teach.coursera.org/)

Become a Guided Project instructor at Coursera and share your expertise with
millions of learners. Access an instructor community and support team that
will give you all the tools and resources needed to create a high-quality
project. Earn income remotely on a per-project basis as soon as your project
is reviewed and approved. Impact lives of learners around the world by sharing
skills they can apply immediately to their careers.

What is a Guided Project? Guided Projects on Coursera are interactive projects
that enable learners to gain a job-relevant skill in under two hours. A side-
by-side interface allows learners to watch visual instructions on one side of
the screen while following-along on the other side of the screen. Guided
Projects are for anyone who is looking to get hands-on learning and get
practice applying a skill or using a tool in a real-world scenario. Every
Guided Project includes everything learners need directly in their browser and
step-by-step visual instructions so they can get started without any software
installation or prior experience.

Guided Projects are focused on enabling learners to practice and apply skills
in computer science, data science, and business software using a broad variety
of real-world tools such as TensorFlow, Google Spreadsheets, Tableau, Canva,
etc.

If you’re excited to create hands-on, Guided Projects and want to become a
project instructor on Coursera, please apply at
[https://teach.coursera.org/](https://teach.coursera.org/)

------
dreger
Patriot Software | Canton, OH | Full-time | REMOTE currently, ideally ONSITE
eventually (not strictly required)

Looking for:

\- Senior Engineers \- Product Designers \- Product Managers \- DevOps \-
Network Engineers

Patriot Software is a midweset technology company building accounting,
payroll, and time and attendance software that's trusted by over 29,000
businesses in all 50 states. We've been around 30+ years but have a startup
mindset. We're hiring across the board. Lots of need, since we're growing.

We offer: lots of autonomy and ownership, chance to impact small business
success all across the country, and flexibility in how to work. We're still a
small company (100 total, ~ 50 are product/engineering), so lots of
opportunity to make an impact and lead.

Our core stack is C#/.NET (Core, too)/PostgreSQL/docker, but we're actively
pursuing many different AWS-powered infra options which means we have
experiments in lots of different languages and tech to see what sticks.

All openings can be found here: [https://apply.workable.com/patriot-
software/](https://apply.workable.com/patriot-software/)

------
evtothedev
ObieCRE (YC S19) | Senior Product Engineer | Chicago | Full-time | REMOTE
currently, ideally ONSITE eventually (not strictly required)

We're looking for our engineer #3 to help build our product, our team, and our
company. A small pivot has led to great product-market fit, and we now have
acres of green field that need designing & coding.

How we make money: If you own a building that leases to office or commercial
tenants, you need insurance. This is true if the economy is growing or
crumbling. And as a result of this mandatory nature, this industry has not
evolved to use modern technology. Workflows are manual. Communication is messy
and time-consuming. People often don’t know what they’re buying or why. Obie
sells commercial real estate insurance in a new way, one which emphasizes
transparency and human-centric automation.

Our stack is Typescript, Node, GraphQL, and React. You should have ample
experience in at least one of these technologies. Several years in overall
coding experience is preferred, although the quality of this experience will
be valued more highly than its duration.

To apply (or if you're just curious) please email careers@obiecre.com.

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Linux Operations Engineer, IT
Systems Engineer, Front-End Customer Success Developer | Boston/Newton, MA |
ONSITE | [https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3igMZlw9](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3igMZlw9)

Front-End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lgMZlwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lgMZlwc)

Linux Release Engineer / IT Systems Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3egMZlw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3egMZlw5)

Linux Operations Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fgMZlw6](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fgMZlw6)

------
jessepollak
Coinbase (YC S12) | San Francisco, New York, London | Onsite |
[https://www.coinbase.com](https://www.coinbase.com)

Digital currency will bring about more innovation, efficiency, and equality of
opportunity in the world by creating an open financial system. We can use this
new technology to help good ideas spread faster, reduce the inefficiencies
that legacy payment networks impose on the world, and provide access to
financial services to several billion people in the developing world.

I've personally been here for 3 years and love it. Tons of autonomy, lots of
really challenging problems, and a super mission aligned employee group.

 _We 're particularly interested in folks who are interested in building a
world-class Javascript platform across React and React Native._

See all our open roles at Coinbase here:
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)

Tech Stack: Go, Ruby Rails, React (web), Swift (iOS), Kotlin & React Native
(Android)

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to shoot me an email at
jpollak@coinbase.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
balousek
Carta | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc). Specifically, the Enterprise team creates
products to satisfy the needs of large private and publicly traded companies,
such as equity management, foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage
(trading stock) services to name a few. Carta has over 800 employees and our
last funding round (Series E) valued us at 1.7B. Our NYC office is located in
1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* Minimum 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+may20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Engineers | Product Managers | Onsite or
Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and Product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

May Highlights:

\- Backend Engineer, Data Processing - Rust | Remote

\- Backend Engineer, Kraken Futures - Rust | Onsite - London or Remote

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Typescript/PHP), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and many
more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
ibrahima
Gradescope | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers |
[https://www.gradescope.com](https://www.gradescope.com)

Gradescope is an online grading and assessment platform that uses cutting-edge
technology and features like flexible autograders and AI-assisted answer
grouping to make grading easier, faster, and more equitable. We're a small,
collaborative team who are passionate about improving assessment in higher
education. We care deeply about our users and work proactively to deliver new
value for them. We iterate often, wear multiple hats, and take pride in
building reliable, high-quality software. Gradescope was founded in 2014 at UC
Berkeley and joined Turnitin, a leading provider of educational technology for
academic integrity, in 2018.

We're looking for experienced Ruby on Rails developers to join us in expanding
and scaling Gradescope:

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://smrtr.io/3-GGh](https://smrtr.io/3-GGh)

\- Software Engineer, Growth: [https://smrtr.io/424VR](https://smrtr.io/424VR)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Programmer | Jersey City, NJ, USA | ONSITE | Full
Time The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to work
here) is that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who understands
that you can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you hire great
engineers interested in being challenged and train them to become FP
enthusiasts. We have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show you
basic scala syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to become
functional programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing, classroom,
exercises, and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic, and I
personally have learned a lot from him.

Here is the job description:
[https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002](https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002)

We also have openings in devops, front end, and iOS, and other technical and
non-technical roles.

Feel free to send me questions: My hackernews username at gmail.

------
rwhitman
Sunrise Integration | Junior Growth Hacker / Marketing & Sales Intern |
Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA | Part-time | Remote |
[https://www.sunriseintegration.com](https://www.sunriseintegration.com)

We are SaaS app developers, specialized in enterprise data integrations for
e-commerce and logistics but branching out a bit. Data integrations are our
business, but we are truly a full-service dev shop and have a very nimble
team, great developer-centric culture, with a high bar for engineering ability
and creativity. We also own, develop and operate our own suite of enterprise
SaaS products.

Sunrise Integration's sweet spot right now is developing Shopify applications
& middleware layers for logistics companies and enterprise-focused SaaS
startups. We have built solutions for FreshBooks, DHL, Live Nation, Pitney
Bowes and incubated many startups.

This is a very informal one, as I don't have a job description to hire for
these roles yet. (Going a bit rogue here and haven't fully cleared with my
team..) We are beefing up our marketing and sales depts and could use some
junior extra hands for market research, landing pages, A/B testing, content
writing, ad tech, pitching in on bid proposals and other types of assistance
for sales and marketing. Looking for junior talent or even an intern.

Our team is in Hollywood in Los Angeles. We are all on-site normally but
obviously remote now. Need to be within a 3 hour time difference of USA
Pacific time and can take phone calls during USA work hours.

Interested? Email me at ron@sunriseintegration.com

Please mention HN in your email subject and give me a resume or at least some
details of who you are and what you are looking for.

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America & Europe (remote) | Full-time | Backend
(Python)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

For the backend position we're looking for engineers passionate about
performance that have experience building complex systems that can handle
large quantities of data. We're using mainly Python and we deploy to Google
Cloud.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter, Yelp, Airbnb and Mozilla engineers that
have extensive experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also
managed infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers out of North America or Europe only to keep time
zones in check. For Europe based engineers we will strongly favor candidates
who can overlap with the PST timezone for a few hours every day.

~~~
unazi
would you consider someone with a Java professional experience and python
college experience?I haven't use python in a while but would have no issue
using it if given the opportunity.

------
ryankicks
Hundreds of YC companies | Software engineers, designers, PMs and more |
Everywhere, though mostly in the US | Both remote & onsite, onboarding
remotely | Full-time and intern

Y Combinator runs workatastartup.com, which is a simple way to apply to all YC
companies at the same time. It's mostly for software engineers, and there are
a number of non-technical roles there too. Founders browse based on their
needs, and reach out to you; you only have to create a single profile. We
designed it so it's a lot easier for you to engage with founders about open
opportunities.

We recently built a page with the most actively hiring YC companies here:

[https://www.workatastartup.com/job_list](https://www.workatastartup.com/job_list)

It seems to be working pretty well -- many of the people who post a profile
get more than a dozen company founders reaching out to them. A good number
have gotten jobs through it already.

We'd love if you filled out a profile, and gave me feedback. And if you shoot
me an email I'll try point you in the direction of companies that might be a
good fit -- ryan@ycombinator.com.

------
fsjobs
WR digital GmbH ([https://www.footstock.com](https://www.footstock.com)) |
Europe | Full/Part-Time | remote-only

Footstock ist the worlds first fantasy football trading app. We are fully
licensed in the UK and completed a 250k IGG in April 2019. Since then we
improved the product and went viral 2 weeks ago. Our metrics exploded and we
are looking for seasoned engineers to join our cause! In 2020 are looking to
triple our headcount and raise Series A.

The platform is built with Java, Spring, Hibernate, Postgres and hosted on
AWS. Frontend runs mobile first on Ionic, but we are currently closing in on
our redesign and will start developing from scratch (web and mobile). If you
have a track record of delivering on mobile/web you can lead this field with a
tech of your choice.

We offer competitive EU salary, bonus payments, equity, flexible working time
and challenging engineering problems! Our systems process up to £1m daily, are
highly data driven and performance intense.

We are looking for motivated and self-organized people in all variations;
Frontend, Backend, Full-Stack and Ops.

contact: jobs@footstock.com

------
waschl
MBition | Embedded/Backend/App Software Engineers, Architects, Product Owners,
DevOps, various roles | Berlin & Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE
(mobile office possible and currently used by everyone due to COVID-19),
REMOTE for special cases possible

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz RD. Traditionally focussing on
infotainment software (in-car, smartphone apps, cloud backend), we are
extending our focus to other domains in the car gradually, e.g. ADAS (advanced
driver-assistance systems). We have many cool projects going on and generally
we try to bring state-of-the-art modern professional software development
paradigms to the automotive world. Our shareholders/mothership put big trust
and money on us. We are a product development and delivery team.

Our stack contains (among others) C++, C, Qt, Yocto, Linux, QNX, AWS, Jenkins,
Gitlab.

Checkout our website [https://mbition.io/](https://mbition.io/) and our job
openings [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over
80+ locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find our clinics in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC, San Diego, Portland and most recently, Austin. Here are some
of our core technologies, that largely depends on your department: Angular,
Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress,
Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow, AI/ML

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

We are heavily involved in the effort to help people during this covid crisis.
We've been doing telemedicine for years, covid testing for several months, and
as of last week we now offer anti-body testing.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical),
reach out to our Recruiting team or me.

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/one-medical-offers-free-
covid...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/one-medical-offers-free-
covid-173726768.html)

------
typpo
Senior Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | Remote (especially
Europe/Africa) or Onsite (SF) | Fulltime

Zenysis is building a product that helps governments make data-driven public
health decisions. Our work is used in developing countries to support
healthcare and emergency responses for hundreds of millions of people. In the
past year, we've helped governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to
natural disasters, and allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare
spending. Now we are 100% focused on helping low and middle-income countries
fight COVID.

Our core product is a data integration pipeline and analytics tool. On top of
this, we help build early warning systems for outbreaks, tools to flag low-
quality data, and other ways to identify and visualize the most effective
health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, critical systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers)

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Bellevue, WA | Part-Time | Contract | AWS | Azure | Coding
Instructors, Machine Learning, Data Science Web Development | REMOTE |
[https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers that
provides pre-configured developer environments. Instructors create lessons
using Educative's course builder. Students learn using coding playgrounds,
embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc. without the need to install
anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in the following domains:

AWS, Azure, GCP, Machine Learning - Data Science - Web Development(Node,
React, Vue, Angular, Typescript, etc.)

We are also looking for courses on topics that help engineers grow further
e.g. designing large scale applications, security, compliance, code-reviews,
etc.

If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to software engineers, we
should talk.

We work with engineers/instructors with a knack for writing, Bootcamp
instructors, university professors, and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
nrp
Framework | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE in Burlingame, CA
preferred, but REMOTE possible | [https://frame.work](https://frame.work)

At Framework, we're fixing consumer electronics. We know products can be
better for you and for the environment. Unlike most devices, ours are open for
you to repair and upgrade.

Our team is made up of folks from previous successful consumer electronics
startups, including the founding team of Oculus. We're early stage, but funded
to deliver on our mission.

We're hiring a Senior Backend Engineer to own development of the e-commerce
platform for our products. We're looking for someone with strong experience
with Ruby and Ruby on Rails development, ideally with prior expertise in
e-commerce frameworks like Spree and Solidus. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c52a1b9a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS Engineers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
esteban-mm
Memphis Meats | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Sr. Software Engineer |
[https://www.memphismeats.com](https://www.memphismeats.com)

Memphis Meats's mission is to produce real meat without slaughtering animals.
We are a start-up biotech that just raised the largest funding round in the
cell-based meat industry ($161M), and we are using that to build out our first
manufacturing pilot plant.

We are looking to fill our first software engineering hire; this will be a
senior person who will build our LIMS from scratch and ultimately be the tech
lead for our engineering team. You should be the kind of person who can design
and build enterprise-quality applications. One key requirement is experience
building software that interacts with humans in the physical world (think
robots and humans in a manufacturing floor or lab environment).

Read more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/memphismeats/4c722e8c-3b68-4cde-960f-f...](https://jobs.lever.co/memphismeats/4c722e8c-3b68-4cde-960f-faad23384795)

------
bweisb
GoodRx | Backend and Frontend Engineers (Senior/Staff) | Full-Time | On-site
(Santa Monica - CA, St. Louis - MO, or San Fransisco, CA) + Remote (US ONLY)

GoodRx is looking for several senior engineers to complement our growing team
of engineers.

At GoodRx, we believe that all Americans should have access to convenient and
affordable healthcare. As a nation, we spend about $3.5 trillion annually on
our healthcare, but too many Americans don't get the care they need, and
prices just keep rising. We started with prescriptions, and we've helped over
100 million Americans save over $15 billion to date. Now, we're aiming to
tackle all of healthcare. GoodRx is a profitable business funded by top-tier
investors; we're based in Santa Monica with additional offices around the
country.

Tech Stack:

(Backend) Python (Pyramid/GRPC) & Go (GRPC)

(Cache) Memcached/Redis

(Databases) Postgres/MySQL

(Frontend) React+Typescript

(Mobile) Swift/Kotlin

(Infra) Ansible + Spinnaker on AWS

Please apply online -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

All open roles are here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

For questions about GoodRx engineering practices or what it's like to work
here please feel free to contact me (Brian Weisbart) at bweisbart (at)
goodrx.com (candidates only, no recruiters). I am not the hiring manager for
any of these roles.

~~~
burnett2k
The website makes is appear that roles are only onsite. Are all of them
potentially remote?

------
Grainite
Grainite | Santa Clara | Full-time

What we do:

Application complexity is shooting through the roof, and a large part of the
reason is obsolescence of underlying data platforms that were built for
centralized and simpler workloads. We are building the next generation data
fabric for cloud native applications - where data mobility and portability is
a central theme. This vision is matched by the passion of the founding team
(with experience at Google, Facebook, and other internet scale companies), and
we are recruiting our first engineers that will help establish the direction
for the platform and establish the culture for the company.

What you'll do:

As a Founding Engineer, you will design, implement, and deploy highly
distributed, large-scale services. You will translate complex functional and
technical requirements into detailed architecture and design. You will be very
hands on, and work with others on the engineering team to manage day-to-day
development activities, and participate in designs, design reviews, code
reviews, and implementation. Our ideal candidate will be passionate about
delivering high quality solutions to complex engineering problems, while
working within a team.

Required Qualifications:

\--BS or MS in Computer Science or a similar field (PhD a -plus)

\--Track record of successfully shipping systems or infrastructure software

\--Experience with lower level systems programming in C or C++

Bonus Qualifications:

\--Previous experience building distributed databases or storage software

\--Experience with cloud-based technologies

If you're interested in our tech or joining our team, please send your resume
to jnguyen@grainite.com (:

------
sidraval
TrialScope | Remote (ET) or Jersey City, NJ | Full Time | Backend & web
frontend

TrialScope is hiring a mid-level (or higher) developer familiar with
TypeScript/React and one of: Ruby/Rails or C#/.NET. The role is fully remote,
working roughly eastern time, with the option of working from our Jersey City,
NJ headquarters.

The role is for a team whose software aids clinical trial recruitment,
allowing trial sponsors to recruit quickly. Our hope is that this will allow
pharmaceutical companies to bring high quality drugs to market faster than
they can currently.

We’re a small team (4 full-time across product/eng) inside of a larger,
established company. We would love to hire someone who is interested in
contributing to the product & culture, as well as the engineering efforts. The
interviewing process is practical, with no algorithms, trivia, or whiteboards
involved.

Must be a US Citizen or Green Card holder. Contact me at the address in
profile.

------
wallacemlu
Cookie.AI | Remote | Full time

Cookie.AI, Inc. is a stealth startup based in the Silicon Valley / Bay Area.
We are building a SaaS- based data security platform for the dynamic world of
cybersecurity. We are well-funded and backed by top-tier VCs and CEOs as our
angel investors. The founders and early team have very strong entrepreneurial
experiences in the full 0-to-1 journey, late stage startups, and big
companies. We are looking for our early engineers (backend system engineers,
distributed systems, DevOps engineers, and UI/UX engineers) with strong
interests in machine learning / security / SaaS. You will play a critical role
in building products that customers will love and gain hands-on experience
with cutting-edge technologies (Presto, Kafka, Golang, Docker, K8s, etc.) and
many others from the open-source world. We are looking for characteristics
such as ambition, commitment to build a company, passion to build products,
and intellectual curiosity to innovate! Please reach out: hello AT cookie.ai

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA | full-time | ONSITE

Hiya is on a mission to make your mobile calling experience smarter and more
relevant. We work with mobile phone makers and mobile carriers to bring this
innovation to over 100+ million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

Senior Software Engineer, API
[https://grnh.se/5a8803e13us](https://grnh.se/5a8803e13us)

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers, Product
Managers, Engagement Managers

Theorem is Hiring! We are a is a Remote first technology consulting company
with a focus on how we do the work as a means to achieve great results.

Backend - C# .NETCore: [http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG](http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG) iOS
Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2zX3miS](https://bit.ly/2zX3miS) Technical Business
Analyst: [https://bit.ly/2W6UOib](https://bit.ly/2W6UOib) Product Manager -
[https://bit.ly/2R1pUVB](https://bit.ly/2R1pUVB) Engagement Manager -
[https://bit.ly/3ccST0Y](https://bit.ly/3ccST0Y)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and all open
opportunities in UX, Product and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/8cc92a153us](https://grnh.se/8cc92a153us)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

Required experience

\- We are looking for software engineers with at least 2 years of experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

HyperCube is a distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA,
and Tel Aviv, Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers
who built large scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon
SageMaker) at leading companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about
building great solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/8cc92a153us](https://grnh.se/8cc92a153us)

------
kyasui
Vanilla | Front-End/Software/Product Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Fully Remote
| Full-Time

\- ReactJS / Familiarity and interest in modern React ecosystem

\- GraphQL / Apollo

\- Design / UI Focused

\- Familiarity with Figma/Storybook/modern design tools

\- Rails/Full Stack is a plus

\- 5+ Years Experience in Digital Product or Agency Setting Preferred

Job is fully remote but HQ'd in Los Angeles - This is early stage and in the
Legal/Financial Tech World.

Write me at info@keiyasui.com

------
sethdandridge
Zipari | Backend Python Web Developer | New York City, NYC, Brooklyn | Full
Time | Remote USA |
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari)

Zipari is the premier technology platform for health insurers. We're growing
fast and need talented back-end Python engineers with a firm grasp of how the
web works.

You'll be:

-Designing and developing cloud based software products conforming to industry best practices.

-Designing and implementing RESTful APIs using Python.

-Supporting and maintaining existing software products, applications and interfaces.

-Participating in architectural design sessions and product discussions.

Flask/Django experience is a strong plus! Full job description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80...](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80702e8)

Competitive compensation, great team, fast-paced work environment, ample
opportunity for career growth. Unlimited craft beer fridge! Email us at
recruiting]at]zipari.com and be sure to mention Hacker News.

------
horizontech-dev
Horizon technologies | Remote (Preferable India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript | [https://horizontech.dev/](https://horizontech.dev/) Horizon
Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in India. Currently,
looking for mentors who have experience building realtime applications in
Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Django,
Javascript (preferred)), designing projects/problem statements, conducting
classes occasionally to students, helping 1:1 (using slack or zoom)

Checkout [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev) |
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies)
for more info and reach out to admin [at] horizontech.dev

------
eeason
Full Stack Developer | H+M Industrial EPC | Houston, Texas or REMOTE| Full-
Time | www.hm-ec.com

H+M Industrial EPC is seeking a Full Stack Developer to build intuitive, high-
quality, high-performance web applications that enhance the effectiveness and
performance of our project teams and client interface. This position will be
responsible for UI/UX design and development, server-side coding and data
modeling. Incumbent will also be responsible for troubleshooting end user
issues. This is an integral position that will impact key business initiatives
and support the effectiveness of H+M’s infrastructure.

H+M is an engineering and construction company providing innovative and
essential services to some of the biggest names in the Chemicals and Energy
industries. Our project services influence client operations through facility
innovation, operational improvements and efficiencies.

APPLY HERE: [https://bit.ly/2WlmYVo](https://bit.ly/2WlmYVo)

What you will be doing:

-Proposing technical solutions to leadership for identified business needs.

-Develop applications around the core concepts of business processes and necessary content management.

-Participate in requirements analysis and develop solutions for all tiers of the application: user interface, middle-tier business components and database layer.

-Design and development of Business Intelligence dashboards.

-Experience with project collaboration through GitHub.

-Responsive with high value on customer service.

View full job posting on our careers site here: [https://hm-
ec.com/careers/](https://hm-ec.com/careers/)

~~~
techietim
What is your company's back and front-end stack?

~~~
eeason
Hi There - Front end stack : ReactJS, Firebase, TypeScript Back end stack :
.NET, C#, Entity Framework

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com/careers](https://emailoctopus.com/careers) | UK /
LONDON | ONSITE OR REMOTE We're looking for:

\- Backend engineers

\- PHP Developers

\- Senior PHP Developers

Since 2014 we've been making email marketing simpler, more intuitive and
better value, to help anyone with an audience grow. We're sending over 100
million emails a week and processing a huge amount of associated data – 10 TB
and counting! Doing this affordably (fair pricing is one of our core values)
brings some unique and fun challenges.

You should apply if:

\- You're excited by our technical challenges

\- You have the right to work in the UK, but enjoy working flexibly from
anywhere in the world

\- You have 2+ years experience in PHP and its web frameworks, like
Symfony/Laravel

\- You're passionate about writing clean, well-tested and maintainable code

\- You like the idea of working for a small company and having a big impact,
and you have the ability to work with a high degree of self-motivation and
limited supervision

Apply here:
[https://emailoctopus.com/careers](https://emailoctopus.com/careers)

------
mocko
HP Inc | DevOps | REMOTE (UK) | FT Contract

HP’s Graphics Solutions Business (GSB) works to deliver large scale cloud
solutions that manage the production workflow for print shops around the
world. GSB helps Print Service Providers streamline the manufacture of books,
business cards, packaging, photos, posters, signage and almost anything else
that can be printed.

On a technical level it’s an AWS / Kubernetes shop with an emphasis on
Terraform & Helm for config-managing all of the things. Workloads range from
maintaining a huge throughput of batch processing jobs to large databases and
the API layers that front them.

We’re looking for a senior, UK-based devops engineer to help maintain and
develop the platform. You’ll need to demonstrate experience building software
as well as infrastructure (there’s a ‘dev’ in devops!), excellent
communication skills, a strong interest in keeping things secure and a near-
obsessive level of attention to detail.

UK working hours & remote is fine so long as you can visit the London office a
couple of days a month.

CVs to hn-2020-05@mbird.biz. No agencies please.

------
sabbey
Akselos | Devops, Frontend | Boston/Houston | Partially Onsite |
[https://akselos.com](https://akselos.com)

Akselos has unique technology to perform large-scale, physics-based
simulations. One of our focuses is creating digital twins of critical
infrastructure. As a recent example, we were part of a team that received a
grant to develop digital twins of floating wind turbines[1].

We're a growing company and we're looking for a devops engineer to help
develop and maintain our cloud servers (Python/GCP/Slurm/Linux). We also have
room for help with our desktop application (Python/Qt/QML/OpenGL), and our
web-based application (Javascript/React).

Let us know what your skills and interests are and we can see if you're a fit.
Email info@akselos.com .

[1] [https://www.rechargenews.com/wind/principle-power-wins-
us-3-...](https://www.rechargenews.com/wind/principle-power-wins-
us-3-6m-floating-wind-digital-twin-grant/2-1-678732)

------
eleventhhour
Eleventh Hour | Frontend Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE / REMOTE | Part-
time/Full-time

Eleventh Hour is an early-stage startup striving to make doing good, easy.
We’re the next generation B2B marketplace for commercial and industrial
sustainable products and services.
[https://eleventhhour.global](https://eleventhhour.global)

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer to oversee the design and
implementation of the platform’s frontend technology. Specifically, you will
work closely with the core team to transition our proof of concept into a
fully mature and scalable service.

Requirements:

1\. Strong understanding of React/Redux/TypeScript. Knowledge of advanced
Redux is a plus.

2\. Prior experience managing a team of engineers to ship product features in
a timely manner.

3\. Excellent written and verbal English communication skills to coordinate
deliverables, roadmaps, and requirements.

4\. An intellectual curiosity to learn and master new technologies.

If interested, please email jobs@eleventhhour.global with your resume/CV.

------
sarahtranhcm
GRASSHOPPER | [https://grasshopperasia.com/](https://grasshopperasia.com/) |
C++ developer | Full Time | REMOTE No | Visa No (Open for Vietnamese only)

 __What you can expect working at Grasshopper __

At Grasshopper, you will be working in a diverse and dynamic environment with
a flat hierarchy. With more than 15 nationalities working in an open office,
communication is essential to performance. To remain as the “small giant” of
proprietary trading, we give employees a high level of autonomy and encourage
them to get creative, take risks, make mistakes and learn from them.

 __Responsibilities __

As part of the Software Development team, you will:

 Build applications and components across various parts of our trading
systems

 Continuously enhance our systems to meet evolving trading needs

 Ensure the smooth running of our systems

 __Who we are looking for __

We are looking for team-players who are creative in their approach to problem
solving. They take the initiative to explore different ways to resolve an
issue, and systematically find the most efficient and effective way to do it.

 __Skills and Knowledge Requirements __

As a software developer, you should:

 Be highly proficient with coding in C++, in a Linux environment

 Have a strong understanding of core concepts in operating systems and
distributed systems

 Be able to explore and learn about new technologies fast

 Be fluent with best practices related to software testing, peer code
reviews, continuous integration etc

Please kindly send your CV to Sarah. Email: sarah.tran@grasshopperasia.com

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Tempus Ex is an Andreessen Horowitz backed startup bringing advances in real-
time image recognition to sports. We’re leveraging this new data to create
interactive live consumer experiences and fantasy sports.

At our San Francisco lab we are building a team of top-caliber engineers who
are passionate about solving hard problems and want to be a part of the future
of media. The core competency of the engineering team will be similar to that
of autonomous driving - with the benefits of having a more complete data set
and being able to ship products quickly.

Roles:

* Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003))

* Game/Mobile iOS Developer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003))

* iOS SceneKit Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003))

* Machine Learning Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003))

* Senior Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003))

Contact: recruiting+hn@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://tempus-ex.com/careers](https://tempus-ex.com/careers)

------
sponnapa90
Beam | Technical Lead | REMOTE (based in NY, NJ) |
[https://www.beam.health](https://www.beam.health) 70% (630M) of the 900M
doctors' appointments in the US can be done virtually. Because of this,
vertically integrated practices, such as American Well, Teladoc, & Ro have
seen a lot of success, raising billions of dollars over the last five years.
If you believe this adoption will increase over time, then you agree a
billion-dollar marketplace will be formed around this capability. At Beam,
we’re the first to build this marketplace, consolidating a distribution
network of both brick & mortar and telemedicine clinics under one roof. We’re
well funded and backed by some great investors, including the founders of
Komodo Health. COVID-19 has accelerated our growth & we’re looking for strong
product-minded engineers to help us scale.

If interested, you can email me directly at sas@beamhealthgroup.com. I’m the
CEO/co-founder of the company.

------
buffin
Illumina | San Diego, CA | Full-Time | Software Engineer

Illumina’s mission is to improve human health by unlocking the power of the
genome.

The Commercial Analytics group at Illumina is looking for a Software Engineer
to play a key role in enhancing Illumina’s unparalleled customer support and
commercial analytics by overseeing the design, build and enhancements of
cloud-based applications. The position is intended to produce meaningful
machine data visualizations and enable analytics to drive improved commercial
outcomes. This Commercial Analytics, Software Engineer will work closely with
other functions such as data scientists, software development, and IT
Operations to integrate cloud based applications with business systems and
data sources.

[https://illumina.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/illumina-
careers/job/...](https://illumina.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/illumina-
careers/job/US---California---San-Diego/Commercial-Analytics--Software-
Engineer_20030-JOB)

Contact for more information: ckeshav@illumina.com

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (US/Canada only) | [https://inc-
query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a bunch
of other HNers who work here.

PS: Yes I put this up every month because we are growing like crazy!

~~~
fovc
Shoot meant to say US/Canada/Europe!

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Junior/Intermediate .NET Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada |
ONSITE | REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain. We're like GitHub but for visual procedures.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • Experience building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-
deve...](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-developer-
saint-john)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

------
ben_metaview
Metaview | Seed Stage | San Francisco | Full-time - Onsite or Remote |
Software Engineer - Full-Stack

Metaview is a stealth, SF based team building the next-gen, gaming-centric
video content platform founded by former Twitch and Xbox leaders. We’re funded
and backed by a multi-billion dollar strategic investor and an exclusive group
of executive angels from various current and former leadership ranks of AAA
game publishers, talent agencies and multiple content / streaming video
services.

We’re looking for our first full-stack engineer to take lead on our external
website and internal content management system (and of course grow the company
alongside us!). Our web applications are currently Node/Express + Firebase.

For more information on the role, company, and vision, check out the JD here:

[https://hitmarker.net/jobs/metaview-software-engineer-
full-s...](https://hitmarker.net/jobs/metaview-software-engineer-full-
stack-416652)

If interested, feel free to apply on Hitmarker or email me directly at
ben@metaview.gg

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

~~~
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we are building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We are looking for full stack engineers that are active members of the
blockchain community and possess strong experience with frontend engineering
skills (React, CSS, TypeScript and JavaScript). Prior experience with Ethereum
development with JS (Truffle, Ethers, Web3, Solidity) is preferred. We are
always looking for the best and brightest to help us continue to drive
innovation with decentralized technology. If you are interested in developing
state of the art blockchain technology in a collaborative, fun and hardworking
team, then this is the job for you!

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-963ffb867200)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE (remote during shelter-in-place) Fivetran replicates
all applications, databases, events, and files into a high-performance data
warehouse. Our data connectors free companies to focus on insights instead of
fixing data leaks. Now more than ever, companies rely on data to get to
critical decisions; Fivetran makes this happen. Good products for good or bad
times. Made by good people. Our core values make us who we are:
[https://fivetran.com/culture](https://fivetran.com/culture)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend dev) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Software Engineers (backend dev) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242f...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242fb1dcb70)

Product Manager, Databases -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/8df9a02e-138a-4921-972b-43fad...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/8df9a02e-138a-4921-972b-43fadcbab3a3)

Some of our stack: Java, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, CircleCI

Interview process includes a coding test and HM interview prior to (virtual)
onsite for tech roles.

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
Hire4Dox
Doximity is transforming the healthcare industry, now more than ever. Our
products allow physicians and their teams to function efficiently and safely,
to find trusted medical news and updates, and to collaborate with fellow docs
in their field and around the country. We are hiring to keep up with the
growing needs of the medical community, especially during Covid-19 - apply
today!

Mobile Software Engineer, iOS (Swift)-REMOTE US -
[https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31) Software Engineer, Security
-REMOTE US- [https://grnh.se/06e125551us](https://grnh.se/06e125551us) Data
Analyst -REMOTE US -
[https://grnh.se/598aa85a1us](https://grnh.se/598aa85a1us) Program Manager,
Ads - REMOTE US- [https://grnh.se/c346c2081us](https://grnh.se/c346c2081us)

------
kolistivra
Layer | REMOTE | Core Platform (Spark/Scala) Engineers/Backend Engineers/Full-
Stack Engineers/SRE Lead/UX Designer/VP of Design - Experienced/Senior
Candidates | [https://layer.co](https://layer.co)

Layer is an end to end data operating system which provides a unified data
layer to perform data science through a simplified, collaborative, and
automated platform. Layer makes data science accessible to companies of all
sizes by enabling them to trust, collaborate on, and leverage their data for
impactful insights and data-driven business logic and decisions.

We are founded by a serial entrepreneur, who most recently sold his startup
($100M+ EBITDA run rate) The founding team also a partner at a top European VC
and an ex-Google/Palantir engineer. We are bootstrapped so far and might
consider a $3-5M seed round in the near future before a sizeable Series A
planned in the next 12 months.

We have an all-remote culture as we aspire to work with the best talent, no
matter where they live. We hope to assemble a world-class team and hire about
~15 people in the next few months. Initially, we are looking to hire within
the GMT-1 to GMT+5 time zones but we are happy to make exceptions for truly
exceptional candidates (if you are a Spark guru/committer, for instance) We
pay competitive salaries (around Google/Facebook UK base salaries) and give
stock options, among other perks.

Our tech stack is React/TypeScript on the frontend, Python at the backend,
Spark as the underlying computation engine. We are currently looking for
experienced candidates. Prior startup experience or being a prolific open
source contributor is a plus.

Feel free to apply at [http://layer.co/job-list.html](http://layer.co/job-
list.html)

~~~
kolistivra
Please note that we are looking for _full-time_ employees, not
contractors/part-time employees at this stage.

------
dannyz3
3Box | Software Engineers, Full Stack | NYC or Berlin | Full Time

Want to build a web without silos? 3Box is building a distributed network for
that unlocks interoperability across the web by moving metadata from siloed
app servers to a shared information graph. Users have more control, data is
secure, and developers can build faster, lighter and more powerful products.

We're a small, highly technical, product-focused team in NYC and Berlin at the
center of the web3 ecosystem. We are extremely intentional, impact-driven,
community focused, and driven by nonstop learning and growth. We have a lot of
fun while we work and travel to amazing places for regular retreats.

We're hiring for a -technical product manager to craft an incredible developer
experience and ecosystem -software engineers to drive our SDKs, libraries and
components forward (JS mostly, some Rust) -a full stack engineer focused on
our core infra and network

[https://jobs.lever.co/3box/](https://jobs.lever.co/3box/)

------
BomboraData
BOMBORA | Reno | Onsite or Remote | [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers/)

Bombora is a global B2B intent data platform, processing billions of content
interactions daily to detect intent signals from companies around the world.
We practice agile development, with over 30 applications created and supported
internally. We are polyglot, primarily using C#, Java, and Python. Substantial
portions of our workload are containerized or serverless, and we are
continually evaluating and adopting new tools and practices.

We are currently looking for an experienced software engineering manager and a
senior software engineer.

Amazing team, generous learning stipends, comprehensive benefits, growth
potential and meaningful impact. Learn more at
[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers)

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a majority-civilian software engineering organization operating
under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists
and engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support
solutions to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on
Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor
to other parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or closely-related
fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
tullebuk
TheyDo | Amsterdam | JavaScript Engineer Node/Vue | REMOTE TheyDo is world's
first customer journey mapping platform to help businesses prioritise what to
do next and know why. Our mission is to enable customer-centric innovation in
any organisation, because innovation is a lot easier when you put your
customer in the center.

Mission for this role:

\- Strategic: help shape a scalable front-end and back-end architecture.

\- Process: Maintaining and extending our tech stack: Node, Koa, Apollo,
GraphQL, Vue, Postgres, TypeScript, GSAP, websockets, Cypress, Jest, Heroku.

\- Product: Make sure new features for our platform are well documented and
bug-free (yes we know, it's a mission not a result).

\- Roadmap: Collaborate directly with the founders improve our product. Our
roadmap has a strong focus on realtime collaboration features.

Read more and apply here: [https://www.notion.so/Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-a513312e93b...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-JavaScript-
Engineer-a513312e93b1495bbbe9cc9b73414241).

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, LONDON & NOIDA | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Product Managers | NYC |
[https://grnh.se/203ee3c01us](https://grnh.se/203ee3c01us) Product Managers |
LONDON | [https://grnh.se/ac18af7a1us](https://grnh.se/ac18af7a1us)

Lead User Researcher | NYC |
[https://grnh.se/203ee3c01us](https://grnh.se/203ee3c01us)

Senior Android Engineer| Noida |
[https://grnh.se/cb369d691us](https://grnh.se/cb369d691us)

Senior/Lead Product Designer | London or REMOTE |
[https://grnh.se/ac80b9df1us](https://grnh.se/ac80b9df1us)

------
redsymbol
Powerful Python | Global | REMOTE |
[https://powerfulpython.com](https://powerfulpython.com)

Python Developers: Do you have a PASSION for teaching? For pushing others to
their greatest potential?

Powerful Python teaches IT professionals how to successfully write high-
quality software in Python.

Our vision is "The Python 1%"... helping our clients reach the top 1% level of
developers on the PLANET, with the most important language in the history.

We do not teach beginners; our students are already in the workforce. Our
"secret" is

1) World-class communication skills

2) Applied cognitive psychology

3) Relentless devotion to excellence in software engineering

We'll train you in #1 and #2. You bring #3.

Requirements:

1) Fluent written & spoken English. You don't have to be a native, but you
must be close.

2) Experience writing complex software systems in real-world production
environments, under budget and/or time pressure.

3) Experience teaching or public speaking

We're a distributed company based in the USA with global ambitions. Roles:

1) Half-time mentor/trainer

2) Staff developer + trainer. Just like #1, except you're also working half
time developing software for Powerful Python

For #1, we expect that you are regularly writing significant code. We don't
need people who don't practice what they're teaching.

This is NOT for everyone. Is it for you?

If so, send CV/resume to service@powerfulpython.com with the subject "Python
Trainer - <your name>".

------
LucianoTray
Synergy Sports Technology | REMOTE (European time zone) | Full Time |
[https://www.synergysportstech.com/](https://www.synergysportstech.com/)

We're a fully remote team building the next-gen Sports video analytics
platform for professional teams. Our clients are pro scouting and coaching
teams in the NBA, FIBA and MLB.

The platform is massive (currently 10 petabytes) and we're scaling rapidly, so
imagine our scalability challenges require top engineering teams to solve
them. The company is 250 people globally which is large enough to work on a
massive scale platform but at the same time, small enough so that engineers
have a massive impact in their day to day jobs.

Our Engineers work in a variety of projects including:

• Creating internal and external APIs to support both data and video •
Building complex data models supporting the business rules of sports •
Developing algorithms that ingesting and transforming multiple streams of data
and collapsing the data into a single event structure • Scaling out current
systems to support new sports • Building build and test automation systems •
Building complex reporting data structures for analytical systems

We’re looking for someone with really strong experience in C#, .Net Core and
NoSQL database (MongoDB Preferred) that can help us build the sports platform
of the future. The team always look for very experienced people who's not only
very proficient with C# but can also have experience architecting systems.

Have a look at the job description here
[https://apply.workable.com/synergysports/j/9C8F6BC28F/](https://apply.workable.com/synergysports/j/9C8F6BC28F/)
and apply if you are interested.

Note: Please, mention on the application form that you've seen this post on
HN.

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking for:

\- Backend software engineers (Go)

\- Site Reliability Engineer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software. Our talented team is diverse,
highly technical and collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn
and improve your skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

Want to join an excellent team and build great products used by millions of
users? If what we do sounds interesting, email me on merel@getstream.io or
head over to [https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/)

------
eugeneblue
Blueface | Dublin, Ireland | VISA | ONSITE (Remote Covid) | Full-time Contract

Blueface, a Comcast Business Company, is a leading Unified Communications-as-
a-Service Technology Provider to Businesses, Enterprises and Carriers/Service
Providers Blueface embraces the best in unified communications features across
cloud voice, unified communications, messaging, conferencing, contact center,
global services, workforce mobility and a suite of cloud-based business
applications. Full list:
[https://my.hirehive.io/blueface](https://my.hirehive.io/blueface)

Project Manager | VoIP Software Engineer | Mobile App Developer Android |
Mobile App Developer iOS | Software Development Manager | Software Architect |
Business Analyst | Technical Writer | Senior Angular Developer | Senior
Network & VoIP Engineer | Senior Python Developer

All jobs listed here:
[https://my.hirehive.io/blueface](https://my.hirehive.io/blueface)

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Belgium:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)
Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
many of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv!

------
jayjaycross
Headway | Full-Stack Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time Onsite |
[https://headway.co](https://headway.co)

Headway is a managed marketplace startup solving mental health’s affordability
crisis. We get people access to affordable care by taking care of insurance on
behalf of our network of therapists.

We launched last April and are growing rapidly — already facilitating
thousands of appointments for people who otherwise wouldn’t have been able to
afford mental healthcare.

To fuel our mission we're backed by the nation’s preeminent VCs (backers of
Facebook, LinkedIn, Slack, Uber, Oscar), as well as the nation’s most
innovative healthcare entrepreneurs (founders of One Medical, Flatiron, and
Clover, plus the founders of Seamless and Giphy).

Our current stack is primarily Python, React, and Postgres, all hosted on AWS.

[https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6f21fd9)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack, DevOps | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
qiller
Drive Commerce ([https://drivecommerce.com](https://drivecommerce.com)) |
Full-time | REMOTE - US ONLY | Front-end JavaScript

We are looking for a talented, detail-oriented Front-end JavaScript developer
who enjoys building beautiful, highly creative, and interactive user
experiences.

At Drive Commerce, we support global retailers with guided shopping, product
audit, and product customization software solutions. Our goal is to build
tools that decrease time to market, automate the mundane, and increase
consistency and repeatability.

You will work closely with the core product team to help with implementations
and platform development of our products:

\- Build highly visual and interactive product configurators and customizers;

\- Work with clients and designers to create guided shopping experiences —
quizzes and product recommenders.

Some other notes:

\- We use VueJS and Vuex for a lot of projects;

\- And also good old jQuery

\- Ecommerce experience is nice to have

\- Coming from the design background? We love that experience!

Apply at careers@drivecommerce.com

------
ejmck55
Josh.ai | Full-time | Onsite | Denver, CO & Santa Monica, CA |
[https://josh.ai](https://josh.ai)

With a focus on voice control, Josh.ai offers exciting and challenging home
automation problems to tackle in the fields of AI, IoT, embedded software
design, mobile development, and more. We've just recently closed an $11M
funding round, and are excited about ramping up hiring!

[https://news.crunchbase.com/news/josh-ai-
closes-11m-series-a...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/josh-ai-
closes-11m-series-a-to-scale-home-automation-system/)

[https://www.builtincolorado.com/2020/04/30/joshai-
raises-11m...](https://www.builtincolorado.com/2020/04/30/joshai-
raises-11m-series-a)

We're currently hiring for:

\- C++ Systems Developers

\- Full Stack

\- Android

\- QA

\- Tech Support

Along with other non-engineering positions. Find out more and apply at
[https://josh.ai/jobs](https://josh.ai/jobs)

------
Androsynth
Lodestone | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, Mountain View, SF | Full-Time |
Onsite usually, WFH for now

Lodestone is a data quality assurance vendor to large tech companies. Our job
is to ensure quality control in their machine learning workflows. We don't do
feature/platform development, everything we do is aimed towards supporting
existing dev teams. We are generalist problem-solvers, embedded in the teams
of other companies to support their development.

Open positions:

-Senior Software Engineer: Highly autonomous and flexible position

-Junior/Mid Software Engineers: dev experience required

-Frontend Engineer: this is the most specific role we have, so you must be experienced in frontend development

-QA Engineer: little to no previous dev experience required, but requires a strong commitment to learn coding, as this position will be writing unit, integration and e2e tests

If you are interested in applying please send your resume to
jamie.clinton@lodestoneco.com

------
timgl
PostHog | REMOTE (anywhere) | Dev-ops engineer

PostHog is developer-friendly, open-source product analytics. Graduated YC
W20, we were the most popular b2b software HN launch since 2012 [0]. Our
GitHub repo [1] has 2k stars and a growing and active community.

We're looking for a dev-ops/backend-y engineer. Someone who's comfortable with
k8s, AWS, Google Cloud, helm charts and various databases. We expect this
person to contribute to our main product (backend and maybe even a bit of
frontend), and help scale PostHog instances to > 10 million events/day. You'll
be the third hire.

Our investors include Solomon Hykes (founder Docker) and David Cramer (founder
Sentry.io).

Email me at tim@posthog.com to see if we're a good fit!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732)
[1] [https://github.com/posthog/posthog](https://github.com/posthog/posthog)

------
elxavicio
Specter | REMOTE | Software Engineering Intern (data)

Specter is looking for a software engineering intern to change the way VCs and
investment funds use data to invest in startups. Our customers manage $60BN in
assets.

You’ll be working remotely directly with our CTO on taking our engineering
efforts to the next level, improving our data sourcing, quality assurance,
scalability and performance so we can provide the best data to our customers.
Ideally you have worked with NodeJS, Python, MongoDB and PostgreSQL although
if you know another technology that can be applied to solve our problems
please let us know! For us the “who you can become tomorrow” is more important
than the “who you are today”.

So if you are a motivated individual, can work independently, you like to wear
many hats and it excites you to create great products. Send us your CV and
pitch us why you'd love to work with us at javier at tryspecter dot com

------
blaine101edu
101 | Junior/Mid/Lead React Native Engineer | NYC Metro Area ONSITE | FULLTIME

Company size 11-50 people

101 transforms the college STEM lecture hall with a unique active learning
platform. We focus on elegant, discipline-specific interactive assessment
tools that triumph over traditional and generic multiple choice systems (and
we’ve got the data to back it up!). Our first product for college chemistry,
Chem101, has been quickly adopted at over 250 higher ed institutions and we’re
just getting started. Check out some of our innovative tools here:
www.101edu.co.

Tech Stack: • Single codebase React Native app for three platforms: iOS,
Android, and web (via React-Native-Web). • Spring backend using MongoDB as our
primary database

More details here:
[https://angel.co/company/101/jobs](https://angel.co/company/101/jobs) Feel
free to apply directly on angelist, or email igor@101edu.co

------
thedotcom
The.com | TypeScript Architect | USA/Remote |
[https://www.the.com](https://www.the.com)

The Dotcom is ruthlessly simple. We are a funded startup working at a granular
level to produce amazingly tight and effective solutions. Come join an
ambitious growing team in Boulder, Colorado focused on helping small and
medium businesses succeed.

The Dotcom Sites™ is a next-generation web site creation platform offering an
unparalleled combination of simplicity and power for creative professionals.
Our tech stack is 100% TypeScript, with a rich React front-end web site editor
and a completely serverless infrastructure leveraging Node.js and Firebase. We
release to customers multiple times per day.

Apply here: [https://www.the.com/jobs/typescript-
architect/](https://www.the.com/jobs/typescript-architect/) More info email:
joinus@the.com

~~~
magnmarelli
Hey I dropped you guys an email (I tried to apply via AngelList but it didnt
let me do it)

------
bananaoomarang
Scite | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Remote/NYC |
[https://scite.ai/jobs](https://scite.ai/jobs)

scite is a startup based in Brooklyn, working to help tackle the
reproducibility problem in science by mining and analyzing existing
literature. For more info on us see [https://scite.ai](https://scite.ai).

We are looking for a senior full-stack developer interested in making a
positive impact on a large societal problem. Our team is nearly fully remote
so we are looking for individuals that are self-motivated and eager to take on
a leading role at a growing startup. Specifically, we are seeking people with
experience in any/all of the following:

\- JavaScript (ES6)

\- React/Redux

\- Python

\- Postgres

\- Elasticsearch

\- Docker/Docker Swarm

\- Mongo

\- Keras/TensorFlow

If you’re interested in applying, please email a short note explaining your
interest and background as well as your resume to jobs@scite.ai

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | Sr Engineers, Product Designer| London | Remote during pandemic,
then onsite/flexible

Arachnys is a data gateway to capture, curate and connect the information
needed to make good decisions about risk. This helps banks to manage know-
your-customer checks and anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's perhaps what's
most broken about banks today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are
tier-1 financial institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for senior engineers working mainly in Python and
JavaScript, as well as a Product Designer. Check out our github -
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys).

Email anais.marsac@arachnys.com or click
[https://www.arachnys.com/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/careers) to apply,
linking to your GitHub, some other code or a portfolio that tells a good story
about you.

------
cfsuade
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern technologies to
develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and compliance. We’ve
had some notable achievements this year including being selected as part of
the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as being recognised by the
World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is a huge honour. other
notable examples of past Pioneers including Google (2001), Twitter (2009),
Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire
talented individuals and we currently have the following vacancies: Backend
Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find
the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to suadecvs@suade.org

------
amasaun
FormAssembly.com | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time

Hello! Are you interested in a unique opportunity to join a team in a 100%
remote company, and help build the next generation of an Enterprise Data
Collection platform used by some of the largest and most well known
organizations in the world?

We are a team of collaborators that are passionate about providing the very
best that we can to our customers. We are travelers, artists, athletes, animal
lovers, optimists and adventurers creating an incredibly strong, fully remote
team and providing amazing service, no matter where we are. We’re problem
solvers, and continuous learners never afraid of a challenge, and we’re
looking to add another amazing Software Engineer to our Engineering team.
Please visit our job page to apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/formassembly/j/88FE3DE20F/](https://apply.workable.com/formassembly/j/88FE3DE20F/)

------
DNSFilter
DNSFilter.com | Linux System Administrator | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://www.dnsfilter.com/careers/](https://www.dnsfilter.com/careers/)

We're looking for a Linux System Administrator to help us manage our hundreds
of virtual and dedicated servers around the globe, outside traditional cloud
hosting providers.

We wish to have improved monitoring, automated processes through ansible which
handle updates. We're looking to have consolidated local dev, dev, staging,
and production environments using our docker/kubernetes setup.

We need a candidate with DEEP background in networking stack, understanding of
DNS, capable of troubleshooting networking issues with traceroute, mtr and
ping, and idealy BGP knowledge or experience to work with our hosting
providers to troubleshoot issues.

We're seeking a candidate with a sysadmin background, not a development
background, and our CI/CD needs are already met with existing staff.

------
hivedotone
Hive.one | Remote (Europe) | Full Time | Algorithm Architect:
[https://hive.one/jobs/algorithm-architect/](https://hive.one/jobs/algorithm-
architect/)

We are building an influence algorithm. In other words, we are trying to find
ways to describe groups of people mathematically. Many tried and failed
before. But we think we can make it work.

Our core hypothesis is that influence can be quantified by tracking attention
flows. In order to do that, we ingest data streams from multiple sources (we
started with Twitter and are now indexing podcasts and soon more). We then
cross-reference these datasets in an attempt to continuously improve the
accuracy.

The accuracy of our work is being verified by members of the groups that we
aim to describe. We publish our results in real-time and there are thousands
of people already using our scores. It is hard to verify when we are right.
But it is very easy to tell when we are wrong. This short feedback loop puts
us in a unique position to work on problems that might be much harder or
impossible to solve somewhere else.

About this role You will be working on the core algorithm. This means that you
will look for creative, but methodically robust ways of identifying groups in
various streams of data (e.g. Twitter, Podcast RSS feeds, meetups, Reddit,
GitHub etc.). You will design and execute experiments closely following the
scientific method.

You should be able to design and perform experiments independently. We have a
dev team that’s responsible for engineering of the data streams. You need to
be able to code up experiments from A to Z and give clear instructions to the
devs what data streams you need.

You will work directly with the founder, who is also working on the algorithm.
You will be responsible for implementing the new algorithms and will be taking
the lead in shipping these into production along with our dev team. You will
make sure that all changes are properly documented. You will also be
responsible for making sure that there are robust tests put in place to ensure
data correctness. You will often communicate with engineers on our dev team
and you will be able to request resources from this team.

You will have plenty of flexibility and you will be encouraged to try new
things and think outside of the box. The only requirement is that you have to
be able to defend the logic behind these ideas and provide a falsifiable
methodology.

------
twyla_helm
Helm | Calgary, Alberta Canada | Onsite or remote | Senior Full Stack
Developer

Helm is a powerful cash management platform for accountants, bookkeepers and
small businesses, giving them a visual understanding of their cash flow.
Intuitive and simple, Helm automates everything that is slow, painful and
costly.

At Helm, we are striving to build a team that truly gives a _expletive_ about
contributing to our journey from start-up to a leader in cloud accounting,
automation, and AI.

Full Stack Developers at Helm are involved in every aspect of development,
from planning and conceptualizing, to prototyping, building, and launching.
They work across the backend (Django) and frontend (Vue.js) parts of our
application.

Check out the full job post here: [https://www.takethehelm.app/careers/senior-
full-stack-develo...](https://www.takethehelm.app/careers/senior-full-stack-
developer/)

Interested in applying? You can email us at careers@takethehelm.app

------
othibaut
Contextual Genomics | Vancouver, BC, Canada | On-Site | Software Developer &
Devops Engineer

We partner clinics and hospitals, offering a cancer diagnosis and treatment
recommendation platform, helping to democratize better access to better
outcomes for cancer patients. Our assays can work from blood samples, making
them very suited to these times when patients may not have the ability to go
to hospital. Our installed base is growing and there is a lot to do to make
our product and bioinformatics pipeline ever better!

Our tech is largely open-stack, with a lot of Python, Javascript, Django, AWS
EC2, Ansible, Docker...

Our team is small so there is the chance to make a big impact and improving
outcomes for people out there suffering from Cancer! Check the roles and apply
here:
[https://contextualgenomics.com/careers](https://contextualgenomics.com/careers)

Or send me (Olivier) questions by writing to thibauto (at
contextualgenomics.com)

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

* Data Scientist (SF)

We also have some remote friendly positions on the government services arm of
our company:

Nuna Government Services ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San
Francisco / DC, Maryland, Virginia | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE

* Infrastructure Engineering Manager, Government Services - Washington DC, MD, VA

* Sr. Software Engineer, Government Services - Baltimore, MD or Washington DC preferred

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | REMOTE (WORLDWIDE) | Full-Time |
[https://www.percona.com/](https://www.percona.com/)

Percona is a leader in providing best-of-breed enterprise-class support,
consulting, managed services, training and software for MySQL®, MariaDB®,
MongoDB®, PostgreSQL® and other open source databases in on-premises and cloud
environments.

We are looking for a Golang Developer who knows how open source databases
should run in Kubernetes and who can help us to build high availability
clusters

Apply here: [https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/golang-
softwar...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/golang-software-
engineer-remote)

Also Database Engineers are very welcome to join our team! Jobs here:
[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers](https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers)

------
amasaunfa
FormAssembly.com | Software Architect | REMOTE | Full-Time

Hello! Are you interested in a unique opportunity to join a team in a 100%
remote company, and help build the next generation of an Enterprise Data
Collection platform used by some of the largest and most well known
organizations in the world?

We are a team of collaborators that are passionate about providing the very
best that we can to our customers. We are travelers, artists, athletes, animal
lovers, optimists and adventurers creating an incredibly strong, fully remote
team and providing amazing service, no matter where we are. We’re problem
solvers, and continuous learners never afraid of a challenge, and we’re
looking to add an amazing Software Architect to our Engineering team.

Please visit our job page to apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/formassembly/j/F98147DB06/](https://apply.workable.com/formassembly/j/F98147DB06/)

------
ruturaj
Yup | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE, San Francisco | Fulltime |
[https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003](https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003)

Looking for a Fullstack (Vue.js, Rails, Node/AWS Lambdas, Postgres) engineer
to take full ownership of multiple user-facing and internal products.

Yup is an education technology company that was founded on a simple yet
powerful vision: empower every student to learn. Yup provides remote math
tutoring for K-12 students with unlimited, 24/7 access. We believe in
equitable access to academic resources, and our product aims to promote long-
term academic success. Yup is proudly backed by Stanford University’s StartX
and Sesame Street’s VC, Sesame Workshop. Yup has provided academic support to
over a million students across the USA, and is available worldwide.

------
dennisy
AirGrid | [https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io) | London | UK | Contract or
Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | careers@airgrid.io

Looking for a JS & Python developer who is keen to get involved across the
whole platform (data processing, JS SDK, ML microservices).

We are building a privacy preserving ML platform for the web.

~~~
ThiccMoves
Hi,

I'm coming from a "RemoteLeads" lead. I'm a french computer science engineer
that started to work as a freelance web developer about a year ago. I would
like to know more about the job description, which SDK/Libraries would be
involved. I have 2 years of experience with Javascript (and about 1 year
overlapping with Typescript). I also have plenty of experience working on
personal python projects, with the typical ML libraries (sklearn) and more
recent things (TensorFlow, some Reinforcement Learning Libraries).

I gave a quick look at your project, and it seems pretty interesting. If I
understand well, it's aiming to redirect the data necessary for ads towards
user's devices storage. This kind of project that aims at improving privacy
and ethics in something that I find at the moment abusive (ads and cookie
tracking) would really drive me.

You can reach me at luc.cadoret@gmail.com for further details about the
application.

Cheers, Luc

------
Koekoeksklok
Bookarang | NLP/ML Engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
[https://www.bookarang.com](https://www.bookarang.com)

Bookarang is an AI startup that is using NLP to build tomorrow's book
recommendation technology. Book retailers and libraries use our technology to
provide their readers with truly relevant and personal recommendations — not
on the basis of popularity or other people’s behaviour, but by using the
book’s content and the reader’s personal preferences as a starting point.

We're looking for people with experience in NLP to help us improve our
technology. Do you want to work on a large interesting dataset with a lot of
room to experiment with the latest technology in NLP, and do you share a love
for books? Don't hesitate to contact us!

[https://www.bookarang.com/en/](https://www.bookarang.com/en/)

------
havenconnect
Haven Connect | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Denver, CO

[https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)

Haven Connect is a newly seeded startup (2.4M) that aims to streamline the
affordable housing application process to reduce costs for property managers
and help applicants get into housing faster.

Founder and CEO Caroline Caselli is a former social worker turned entrepreneur
who personally changed California state policy to help make it easier for
people to apply for affordable housing electronically.

We're looking for talented full stack software engineers to fill out our small
team. Here's a quick look at our stack. We are willing to teach Elixir to
candidates with an aptitude for functional programming.

\- Single-page application frontend written with TypeScript using React,
GraphQL (Apollo), and CSS modules.

\- API server written with Elixir using Phoenix and Absinthe to serve data to
the frontend over GraphQL.

\- Postgres database.

email us at engineering@havenconnect.com

------
heme
Hy-Vee - [https://hy-vee.com](https://hy-vee.com) | West Des Moines, IA |
Full-Stack Software Engineer | QA Automation Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE (US ONLY) | JavaScript, TypeScript, React/React Native, Next.js,
Kubernetes, Google Cloud

We are a large retail grocer with 265+ stores in 8 states in the Midwest.
We've been in the ecommerce grocery business for 5+ years and successfully
compete with the national players in this space. We are focused on making our
customer's lives easier, healthier, and happier through our digital products.

Our teams help build the digital products that our customer's use to order
groceries for pickup/delivery, refill prescriptions, earn & redeem in loyalty,
and order prepared food online.

Our software engineers work in modern stacks including GitHub, TDD, CI/CD,
part-time paring, & automated testing. We ship features to a very large,
active, and loyal user base on a regular cadence.

We are proud of our teams, our culture, and the products we build & support.
If you are an experienced software engineer, are capable of working
collaboratively on a product team, and have a passion for software then we'd
love to talk with you.

More Info about us: [https://innovate.hy-vee.com/](https://innovate.hy-
vee.com/)

Position Descriptions & Apply Online or send your resume to Amanda at
AWittmaack@hy-vee.com

Software Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1606763127/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1606763127/)

QA Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1770603845/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1770603845/)

------
cjbest
Substack (W18) | Full Stack Eng | full time | SF | Onsite (once safe) |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned. Over
100k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making six
figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users. We are 11
people. We raised a series A from a16z and are thoughtfully building our early
team. Two of our three founders are technical (the other is a writer) and
we're looking for folks to work along side us, shipping things that touch
thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
dalenan
Thinkific | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite + Remote | All work is remote during
COVID-19 | [https://thinkific.com](https://thinkific.com)

Thinkific is a software platform that enables entrepreneurs to create, market,
and sell online courses. Our powerful all-in-one platform makes it easy for
individuals and organizations to share their knowledge, grow their audiences,
and scale the businesses they already love. Our 40,000 course creators (with
20 million happy students worldwide!) can feel confident that they’ve got the
easiest technology and best support in the business.

We're looking for:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer (onsite or remote)

* Engineering Team Lead (onsite or remote)

* Customer Education Specialist

* Customer Champion (onsite or remote/Canada)

* Director of Demand Generation

* Social Media and Community Manager

* Talent Acquisition Lead

All job postings here:
[https://grnh.se/92c407832us](https://grnh.se/92c407832us)

------
rovmotwani
DATA ENGINEER

FIRM OVERVIEW Robertson Stephens Wealth Management (RSWM) is a San Francisco-
based wealth management firm with offices in New York and Sun Valley. The firm
serves the financial planning and investment strategy needs of high net worth
individuals and family offices. Employees of the firm share a solid work ethic
and a drive to innovate within a high-performing firm where clients come
first.

POSITION OVERVIEW Opportunity to work within Robertson Stephens’ Investment
Office and build out its Investment analysis and reporting infrastructure.
Will consider Full time, Part time, and Internship Candidates. The position
will be in New York.

[https://rscapital.com/careers/investment-data-
analyst/](https://rscapital.com/careers/investment-data-analyst/)

------
cgz
Sano Genetics is a platform that connects people with research to power the
future of personalised medicine.

Today, the Sano platform helps people connect to relevant research projects
including clinical trials which are testing new medicines, and to access
personalised reports based on their genetic data.

Data ownership and transparency are core to our mission - everyone who uses
Sano has full control of how their data is used and visibility of their
impact.

We are a team of 11 people today, so this is an exceptional chance to join
early in our journey to help define our culture, and the company’s mission.

In this role, you will have an opportunity to take on new responsibilities and
leadership roles, and work closely with other team members in product
development, software engineering, and marketing.

The position is UK based

Full description and application at
[https://sanogenetics.com/careers](https://sanogenetics.com/careers)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Designers | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're hiring!

Let's get a few details out up front:

For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a fully remote,
work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you now. We're
stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. We expect all new
hires to onboard and work remotely until it's safe and reasonable to relocate
to Los Angeles.

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Unreal Engine Game Engineers

\- Sr. Full Stack Engineers

\- SRE / DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
dmbdata
DMB Data|Full Stack Engineer|Boston|Full-Time|Onsite(but remote for now...)

DMB Data is a startup led by a Pulitzer Prize-winning former journalist for
The New York Times and a former Google and Kensho engineer, in order to make
Chinese business structures more transparent to the investment professionals,
regulators and anyone who does business with China; or consumes goods made
there. Come help us make our data easy to digest as our first full-stack
engineer.

Position Overview: We are looking for a Senior Fullstack Engineer to develop
our user-facing applications targeting regulators and investment
professionals. You will work closely with our data team and reporters to
bridge the gap between bits and visuals. This might mean helping massage the
data to unblock the BE development. Or it might mean diving into the UX design
process.

Responsibilities: * Architecting web apps that can scale beyond the beta user
set. * Working with product teams and end users in order to understand user
interactions and prototype solutions for improving customer’s workflow and
experiences * Influencing the features and direction of our products with your
own ideas * Actively contributing to our code review culture Qualifications: *
4+ years of software engineering experience (with at least 2 years at one
location) * Proficient knowledge of Javascript and libraries such as ReactJS
as well as other frontend development tools * Working knowledge of Python
backend technologies such as Django and Flask * Demonstrated experience of
building a projects from a completely blank slate * Demonstrated experience of
learning and extending an existing code base * Experience in communicating
with users, other technical teams, and management to collect requirements,
identify tasks, provide estimates and meet production deadlines * Curious
about how things work, creative about how to approach problems, and eager to
collaborate with others

Interested? Email us your resume and anything else you'd like to showcase at:
contact@dmbdata.com

------
neiljohnson
Matrix.org/Riot.im via New Vector | REMOTE | Full-time

Matrix is an open standard for decentralized secure communications. Matrix’s
mission is to make messaging as open as email.

Currently, we are especially keen to talk to Mobile developers and people who
care a lot about anti-abuse tooling.

However, whatever your background, feel free to contact me via
[https://riot.im](https://riot.im) on @neilj:matrix.org I am always keen to
chat with engineers of all disciplines about the project.

\- Mobile Developer [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/4E9E47C166/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/4E9E47C166/)

\- Safety Engineer (London) [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/1E79B2C579/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/1E79B2C579/)

------
mikesun
byte | New York, San Francisco, Remote (USA) | Full Time |
iOS/Android/Golang/OpenGL | [https://byte.co](https://byte.co)

Brought to you by some of the original creators of Vine, byte is an app where
creators make short looping videos. Our goals are to democratize creativity
and give our audience tools to make creative, interesting, and unique content.

We launched at the end of January and have fundraised enough to get us to our
next goal. Our technical stack includes Go, Spanner, and Google Cloud Platform
for the backend, and Swift/Kotlin on our iOS/Android apps respectively. We're
also exploring the use of OpenGL on our mobile clients.

We're looking for engineers that are thoughtful and excited about helping
creators express themselves and building new tools and algorithms to help
people browsing the app discover content that suits them.

We offer competitive salary and equity, great benefits, a flexible/remote
working environment and fun problems. Come join us!

Android engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079f...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079fc2d0f)

iOS engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce73983)

Video graphics engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/abab572f-bb53-45a5-8eb2-d112d3c...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/abab572f-bb53-45a5-8eb2-d112d3c82b66)

Backend engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9b0d53)

------
cnj
commercetools | Berlin or Munich, Germany | Software Engineer - Scala | Full-
Time, Onsite | [https://commercetools.com](https://commercetools.com)

We're building a cloud-native eCommerce API for large enterprises. We received
funding late last year: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-from-insight-for-shopify-style-e-commerce-apis-for-large-
enterprises/)

We're looking for Scala Engineers for several teams. Help us expand our
GraphQL and REST APIs, or help us scale our platform to the next level.

We also have open positions for SREs, Frontend Engineers and others:
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

------
fergie
University of Oslo | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Oslo, Norway) | Full-time |
741300NOK

Norway's leading university is looking for 2 graduate and/or experienced
software engineers to help with development of web related services in a
Linux-based production environment. Our projects are based around modern
dialects of Java and Javascript that use a mature environment of microservices
across the Norwegian higher education sector. We have pretty strict language
requirements (must speak norwegian), but these are occasionally waived for
exceptional candidates (typically PhDs or postdocs). For more information see
-> [https://www.jobbnorge.no/ledige-
stillinger/stilling/184962/o...](https://www.jobbnorge.no/ledige-
stillinger/stilling/184962/overingenioer-senioringenioer) or send me a PM
here.

------
Peroni
Permutive (YC S14) | Senior Android Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE
| £90k-£120k

Permutive are developing a next generation data platform for a world with a
trillion devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

We're looking for a Senior Android Software Engineer to help us change the way
organisations process user data on mobile. We’re particularly interested in
engineers who have experience developing SDKs for Android, or have felt the
pain of deploying analytics or personalization to their apps.

Apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4510689002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4510689002)

If you have any questions, just drop me an email stevie at permutive.com

------
healthylimit
Mobile Dev & UI/UX Designer for a Social Workout App | REMOTE | Equity Only |
Part/Full-Time |

1\. UI/UX Designer: Solid formal academic background in Human-Computer
Interaction Design, or related field, or commensurate work experience Design
icons, UIX, Mobile Screen and should have experience in designing professional
apps using material Design Knowledge of design tools like Adobe XD, sketch,
Illustrator

2\. Mobile Dev - Flutter & React Native:

8-10 years of experience in software development 6+ years of experience in
mobile app development [ios/ android both] 2+ years Hands-On Programming
Experience in Dart & Flutter 2+ years Hands on programming with React native
Exposure to Mobile SW Domain

3\. Full Stack Developer

Excellent Python development experience. 10+ years of experience in javascript
and backend development Knowledge of MEAN/ MERN stack Expertise with cloud
services, such as AWS

Contact: fazle@healthylimit.com

------
myudina12
Toptal | Software Developer | Remote | Contract with a commitment of 40+ hours
a week

Toptal is adding freelancers even amid the layoffs and furloughs hitting many
industries. We provide freelance tech talent to top organizations and are
looking for global talent in the following areas:

React, React Native, Ruby on Rails

We are also looking for the following skills in the US:

React, React Native, Python, Go, Data Science

These are all fully remote positions (even during non-pandemic times), and
because we're so diversified geographically and by industry, it's very common
for people to transition to companies in other regions or sectors that are
doing well while others are facing difficult times.

Please contact me for more info
([https://topt.al/b6cP8M](https://topt.al/b6cP8M)), and feel free to check out
our Toptal page to learn more about our process, our community, our clients,
and the work we do.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing scale-ups in the Netherlands. We currently
have several open engineering positions to join our team in Utrecht. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems,
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform, Nix

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

Open positions:

\- Python Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-
engineer-utrech...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-engineer)

\- Haskell Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-
engineer-utrec...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-engineer-
utrecht)

We also welcome open applications: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-
application](https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-application)

------
jamgraham
Come work at AllTrails and help people explore the outdoors!

We're hiring a FullStack Engineer that has experience with React and Rails.

More info here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/alltrails/481d1fb6-94b0-4974-9891-f1f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/alltrails/481d1fb6-94b0-4974-9891-f1f2def72f1a)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Software Engineers | Toronto | Full-time |
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented Software Engineers to help us build amazing
mobile games. In particular, we have positions available for:

Software Engineers, Platform

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Engineers, Gameplay

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
nperellon
Bridebook ([https://bridebook.co.uk/)|](https://bridebook.co.uk/\)|) Multiple
Positions | London, UK | REMOTE | Full-time

Bridebook is an investor-backed technology company serving as the UK's leading
wedding planning app and website. Since launching in 2016, we now have 1 in 2
engaged couples planning their wedding on Bridebook. This is a particularly
exciting time to join a vibrant and driven team.

Open positions:

\- Senior Backend Developer (Remote - EU timezone only). You will be
responsible for a key part of our mission, and provide the strongest possible
base for accelerating and scaling our product in the near future. See
[https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-
eu...](https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-eu-timezone-
only).

------
domscafidi1
Thinknum | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship |
New York

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. Last year, we closed a $11.6M round.

Thinknum is looking for an experienced SRE to join the team in our NYC office.

Requirements:

* An obsession for building scalable, performant, and fault tolerant products

* Experience automating cloud infrastructure using tools such as Ansible, AWS Cloudformation, etc.

* Previous experience enforcing standard development processes through a proper CI workflow

* Basic programming skills

* Degree in Computer Science or related preferred

* Knowledge and experience with AWS

Interested? Apply here:
[https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm](https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm) or drop us a line:
dominic.scafidi@thinknum.com

------
Berlin2020
We are Aiven—a cloud technology startup launched in 2016. We create managed
cloud services from the best open source technologies that take the
infrastructure worries away from our customers. Our products are used daily by
hundreds of customers across the globe to power their next-gen event streaming
and analytics applications with more joining every single day. Backed by
Europe's leading investors, we’re now looking for top talent to join us in our
headquarters in Helsinki and our new offices in Boston, Berlin and Sydney.

We are looking for experienced Backend Engineers, SREs, SW Developers in
multiple programming languages.

For more information please check our career page:

[https://aiven.io/careers/](https://aiven.io/careers/)

------
dgotty
Thayer Distribution | Gibbstown, NJ (Philadelphia area) | Full-Time | ONSITE |
Web Application Developer

[http://www.thayerdistribution.com/](http://www.thayerdistribution.com/)

Thayer Distribution is a large scale food distribution company that is able to
better connect manufacturers to wholesalers all over the Northeast. Thayer
makes a large, fresh, and wide-ranging inventory instantly available to
wholesalers to purchase by the case for next day delivery.

We're looking for a web application developer to join our team to continue to
build out our customer facing e-commerce application, internal workflow
software, and warehouse inventory management software. Primarily, we're
looking for someone that is proficient in ReactJs.

Tech Stack: ReactJs, Material-UI, Kendo React, ASP.NET, .NET Core, Oracle
Databases

Please email our resume to alexandra@thayerdist.com if interested.

------
rocketux
Rocket Communications | Senior Angular Developer | Colorado and/or Remote |
Full Time | [https://www.rocketcom.com](https://www.rocketcom.com)

Rocket Communications is a UX Design agency primarily servicing the Enterprise
Space Domain. We are currently looking for Angular developers to work on the
front end development of space-based web application. Must have demonstrated
experience in enterprise or government development environments an ability to
on-board rapidly and work independently within a fast growing organization.

You must be eligible to obtain a security clearance.

Denver/Colorado Springs is preferred, but the job is remote.

Application link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rocketcommunications/32ac4196-0f30-48a...](https://jobs.lever.co/rocketcommunications/32ac4196-0f30-48ae-9bfd-26d87a74d366)

------
hectormalot
ABN AMRO | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Senior AI Specialist | ONSITE

We're hiring! ABN AMRO is a top 3 Dutch bank and we are expanding the AI team
within our central innovation department. We're a small (10 people) team and
work on some of the toughest AI challenges in the bank. You'll work on
creating central AI capabilities and will be able to work with our innovation
ventures (internal start-ups).

We are looking for profiles with broad experience across ML, entrepreneurship
and business topics. In other words: Generalists. Also come and talk to us if
you have experience in building infrastructure for data exploration and
deploying models to production. We're using python and tensorflow for models;
Kubernetes, jupyter, CI/CD, etc., for deployment

Reach out to the email in my profile for more information.

Note: Please mention HN in the e-mail. We're require a valid work permit for
the EU.

------
gu
Klarna Bank | Software Engineer (Functional Programming) | Stockholm, Sweden |
VISA | Currently REMOTE / WFH, normally ON-SITE

Klarna Bank (www.klarna.com) is a dominant payment service provider in Europe,
and expanding rapidly. We have 3000+ employees and are valued at $5.5bn, which
makes us the largest private FinTech in Europe. We are backed by Sequoia.

Our Core Banking division is looking for functional programmers. We use mostly
Erlang, but also Haskell, Clojure, and Scala. Previous professional functional
programming experience is not required.

More details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/31d34971-68a4-461d-8e9b-d69ffd7...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/31d34971-68a4-461d-8e9b-d69ffd7148d9?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8)

------
nsarafa
Your Super | Venice, CA | Sr. Business Intelligence Manager | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://g.co/kgs/wDTCFm](https://g.co/kgs/wDTCFm)

Your Super is a direct to consumer packaged goods company selling Vegan Super
Food mixes ([https://yoursuper.com](https://yoursuper.com))

Sr. Data Scientist

RESPONSIBILITIES Develop and maintain core data infrastructure for Your Super,
including data warehouse, ETL implementation, and seamless data transfer
across servers Work cross functionally to further business strategy within
marketing, finance, and supply chain teams Track KPI performance across
company and conduct in-depth analysis on business initiatives, including
analytics related to website, content, growth, creative level, and across
channels Analyze large datasets to help drive business growth, improve
efficiencies, and track KPIs across marketing, finance, and supply chain teams
Run A/B testing with teams to drive agile decision making as well as determine
ways to drive retention across customer segments

SKILLS Bachelor's or Master's degree in Computer Science, Information Systems,
Statistics or related technical/quantitative field 5+ years of related
experience with data querying languages, scripting languages, data
visualization or statistical software 5+ years of professional experience in
an analytical role involving data extraction, reporting, and analysis
Experience with DTC brands and/or fast-growing start-up companies Well-versed
in Python and can setup API calls across data sources Experience with Singer
ETL, Tableau/Looker, Big Query/Amazon Redshift Organization is key - you’re
able to work on multiple projects without missing deadlines or slowing down
the team Curiosity - you actively ask questions, follow market trends, and
study what other brands are doing in the web and mobile space You are
persistent, able to apply feedback, and follow through on projects Self-
motivation is key

------
mfb0717
Hyperscience / Sr. Machine Learning Engineer/ Backend Engineer / NYC and
Sofia, Bulgaria REMOTE and VISA

At Hyperscience we develop and deliver intelligent solutions to automate
manual document processing for global financial services, insurance,
healthcare, and government organizations. Founded in 2014, our solution
extracts handwritten, cursive and printed typed text at better-than-human
levels of accuracy and automation that get better over time. By streamlining
operations and reducing the costs associated with data entry, we enable some
of the world’s largest companies to improve customer service and drive new
business opportunities.

To learn more visit our site:
[https://www.hyperscience.com/careers/](https://www.hyperscience.com/careers/)
or by email at mike.bonora@hyperscience.com

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral, a machine learning startup, is looking for a front-end developer to
join our growing team. We are creating production systems around cutting edge
machine learning and deploying them to help a wide range of industries, be it
building physical infrastructure or drafting proposals, to optimise existing
workflows. We are passionate about UX and design and strive to create the best
experience for the users of our tools. We are based on Potsdamer Straße in
Berlin with an international team, we have a commitment to a healthy work-life
balance and regularly have social team events.

Front-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Javascript code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with our
custom back-end APIs to create user interfaces, maintaining a shared component
library that is used across our ML training interfaces, ensuring the code is
functional through testing, collaborating with designers and back-end
developers to realise the products goals and working independently but also
with supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have
at least 3 years working in the industry, a passion for programming and a
desire to learn and develop your abilities!

What we offer:

\- Competitive and equal pay

\- Budget for learning and conferences

\- Urban Sports Club membership

\- A friendly atmosphere

\- A great office

\- Team events

We are looking for candidates to work with us in Berlin full-time. We do not
provide relocation assistance but can help with the visa process.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people of all genders and from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: heidi at
lateral.io

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney (post COVID19)| Permanent, Onsite,
VISA, Relocation.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on crowe [@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, full relocation provided.

------
ews
Lumosity | Core/Platform/Core Senior Engineers | San Francisco or Remote |
Full Time

Lumosity is a world-leading brain training program with over 100 million users
and almost 6 billion games played. Our mission is to help people improve and
understand their mental abilities. Lumosity is bringing modern mindfulness
practices to our large audience.

We are looking for an experienced Platform Engineer who has helped build and
scale service backends before to work alongside of a small and very capable
team developing and maintaining backend services for our games teams.

This is a mix devops/engineer role.

\- Ruby on Rails experience \- GRaphQL \- Microservices \- Kubernetes on AWS
(w/ terraform/kapitan/samson/..)

[https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity) or please
email me at ews@folksonomy.com for more info.

------
darzu
Microsoft MakeCode | Full time, onsite |
[https://makecode.com](https://makecode.com)

MakeCode is a free, online, open source learn-to-code platform. Users can
program the micro:bit, Minecraft, Lego Mindstorm, retro arcade games and more.
Most of our targets involve hardware and students can download to
microcontroller based devices.

MakeCode started as a research project from Microsoft Research and there is a
lot of great technology involved. One example: MakeCode uses a novel
TypeScript to ARM assembly compiler that can compile user code and flash
hardware devices in seconds all from the browser.

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/820346/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/820346/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

~~~
Washuu
I sent in my application. I am very interest since this position is everything
I do and my personal interests/hobbies wrapped up in one.

------
maxan
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | 7 software engineering jobs

[https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj](https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj)

____________________

Product and Mission

We've pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Openings

\- Principal Software Engineer, Back-End

\- Senior Software Engineer, Back-End

\- Principal Software Engineer, Front-End

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front-End

\- Software Engineer, Front-End

\- Software Engineer, Python

\- Staff Software Engineer, Back-End

____________________

Tech Stack

AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Java | Tensorflow | Spark | Jupyter |
Kotlin | React Native

____________________

Perks

WFH-friendly | 401(k) matching | Unlimited PTO | Paid sick days | Catered
meals | Flexible working hours | Relocation support | Tuition reimbursement |
Comprehensive health benefits | Stock options | Commuter benefits | Paid
parental leave | Sabbatical | Visa transfers | Dental and vision benefits

____________________

More about the team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj](https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj)

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup? Interview Schedule
is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines recruiting
scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a month. We
support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We have our
sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Product Designer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWBL6Ag_SSxHs?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
edgestreamlp
Edgestream Partners, LP | Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA

Edgestream Partners is a quantitative investment advisor, founded and run by
scientists with a taste for programming. We build scientific models of market
behavior and use them to trade in global markets.

We're seeking highly skilled scientists and engineers to join our Research
staff, which invents and implements the quantitative models that drive trading
in our funds. There are two open roles:

Research Engineer: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
engineer](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-engineer) Research
Scientist: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
scientist/](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-scientist/)

------
tiffatkoddi
Koddi is looking for full-time Front-End, DevOps and QA SDET Engineers.

WHO WE ARE: Koddi is a cloud provider of marketing technology for hospitality
brands. Our partners leverage the Koddi platform and its fully automated and
customizable reporting features to manage marketing investment for tens of
thousands of properties globally. Currently, we are hiring to meet the demands
of scaling our Koddi Ads product, a native advertising platform.
([https://www.koddiads.com/](https://www.koddiads.com/))

LOCATIONS: Fort Worth,TX; New York,NY; Ann Arbor, MI; Austin, TX

All roles can be viewed here
([https://koddi.com/careers/](https://koddi.com/careers/)), or email
tiffany.rogers@koddi.com with resume and cover letter.

------
benwilber0
LiveLike | NYC onsite preferred, remote OK if +/\- 3 hours difference in
timezone from NYC.

The most innovative sports viewing experience ever built. LiveLike combines
live sports streaming, an immersive technology experience and a greater social
community of friends & fans.

We're looking to hire our second Backend/Infrastructure engineer. Our core
backend is Django 2 and Django REST Framework. Strong familiarity with those
is required. Our user-scale services are implemented with Lua/OpenResty/Nginx.
Devops experience with Terraform and Ansible is also highly desired.

[https://livelike.com/](https://livelike.com/)

Job listing:
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4518533002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4518533002)

------
i_bam
Tracsis | Remote or On-site | Full-time | Haskell / Functional programmers |
Leeds, UK

Tracsis are using Haskell to revolutionise UK rail operations; building high-
availability, cloud-hosted systems for UK rail companies to manage everything
from timetabling, through planning and on-the-day operations.

If you're passionate about Haskell, or other functional programming languages,
and want to make a difference, get in touch - we've got multiple positions
available at different levels, and we're always excited to hear from people
who share our passion!

Tech stack includes: Haskell (Yesod, Servant), Postgres, Nginx, AWS, Vue

Apply or enquire via email to recruitment@tracsis.com

Open positions:
[https://tracsisops.com/careers/vacancies/](https://tracsisops.com/careers/vacancies/)

------
amduser29
MyMoneyKarma | Mountain View, CA | Front End, Full Stack, Designer | REMOTE

MyMoneyKarma's mission is taking private wealth management to the masses by
offering consumers in India unbiased, personalized and algorithm-powered
recommendations for choosing financial products that fit their needs. Such
services have historically been available through brick and mortar Indian
banks that are highly inefficient and lack transparency. MMK already has over
a million users and is currently focused on building out the partnerships and
integrations with banks for personal loans, home mortgages, and credit cards.
If you're passionate about making a meaningful impact to millions of users'
lives in partnership with a small, smart, mission-driven team, we're excited
to meet.

Tech Stack: React, Typescript, Node.js, Python

alex@mymoneykarma.com

------
patrickmro
Point Card (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a YC-backed startup bringing elite credit card rewards to your
everyday debit card.

We are currently in invite-only beta and have already been featured on the top
page of the App Store, processed millions of dollars in transactions, and
partnered with 20+ brands for our benefits.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture.

The frontend stack currently consists of React Native, TypeScript, Expo,
Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework. We have a mobile app with
cross platform support!

------
zbarsky
(NY/Chicago/SF, NY preferred)

Clearstep Health
([https://www.clearstep.health](https://www.clearstep.health)) is a patient-
facing front door to healthcare. Using the most medically accurate triage
protocols, we've built a chatbot that can ask you about your symptoms and
direct you to the right care a the right time (home care, primary care, etc.
All the way to call 911 now). We help find providers covered by your
insurance, estimate the price of a visit, and help you book.

We make money by licensing our solution as a SaSS platform to systems of
hospitals, insurance providers, and digital health companies.

We are currently at 6 people and are looking to hire engineer #2, focused
primarily on backend and data architecture/visualization.

Contact me for more details: david at clearstep dot health

------
ThomPete
RealWork | Full Stack Engineer / Potential Co-Founder | Brooklyn | ONSITE
(MAYBE REMOTE) |

RealWork™ gives field workers access to the same kind of productivity tools
that the tech industry has been enjoying for years.

80% of the workforce is not sitting at their desks. They are putting up
drywall at construction sites, helping customers in retail shops, and stocking
shelves in a warehouse.

Yet, only 1% of Silicon Valley investments are allocated to solving the issues
these “frontline” employees encounter on a regular basis. Employees working
out in the field need tools specifically designed to fit their needs.

We are looking for an active CTO or potentially technical co-founder to join
our team. You will be running a team of 5 (1 iOS, 1 Android, 3 Web developers)
and will be responsible for architecting and developing the already quite
advanced platform.

admin@realwork.ai

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 100% | Onsite |
INTERN or FULL | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Veezoo is an ETH Zurich Spin-off providing a conversational AI solution to
help sales people make data-driven decisions.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Work experience in Software Engineering

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English (and preferably German) in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email: join@veezoo.com

------
angello_cs
contact systems
([https://www.contactsystems.io/](https://www.contactsystems.io/)) | REMOTE or
Los Angeles | Elixir/Erlang Developer | Full time |

We are a platform that enables game publishers, developers and esports teams
to monetize the creation & distribution of gaming assets. We are seeking
individuals who are passionate about technology with a strong interest in
helping to develop the next generation of gaming.

Contact: jobs@contactsystems.io

Overview

\- Expertise and proven track-record developing in Erlang or Elixir

\- Expertise tuning & inspecting the BEAM vm

\- Expertise with GenServer, Supervisors and GenStateMachines

\- Familiarity with Elixir/Erlang NIFs (calling C++/Rust functions from Beam)

\- Experience with Phoenix

Responsibilities

\- Build dynamically-supervised backend game servers in Elixir

\- Building game logic

\- Managing real-time user sessions

\- Interface with several databases, messaging queues, and 3’rd party API's

~~~
jetpackjoe
Tried to email, but it bounced.

> We're writing to let you know that the group you tried to contact (jobs) may
> not exist, or you may not have permission to post messages to the group.

~~~
angello_cs
Hey jetpackjoe, sorry about that. It has been fixed and you can post to that
email now. I tried it myself with an external email.

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Our ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase
transparency for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market.

We operate CoveTrader, a free "best execution" trading and analytics platform
for cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin.

[https://trader.covemarkets.com](https://trader.covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior back-
end engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java. Team is currently working
remotely, though plans to move back to our downtown Chicago office once safe
to do so.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
iota123
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA At Wooga, we want to create joyful
experiences that awaken our players’ desire to see what happens next. We want
to provide a place for them to become part of exciting worlds and touch their
hearts with our stories, in which their actions drive the stories forward.
We're based in the heart of Berlin, where about 200 employees from around the
world work together to create high quality story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

\- If you have questions please feel free to reach
naman[dot]gupta[at]wooga[dot]com

------
gtbcb
Segment is hiring for sales as well as many other roles -
[https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/) Shoot me a note with
why you'd be a good fit, and I'll work to get your application prioritized.
Cheers!

~~~
seanfmcdonnell
@gtbcb I'd like to shoot you a note, but there is no contact info. You can
reach me at seanfmcdonnell.com

------
kfrzcode
Oddball ([https://oddball.io](https://oddball.io)) | Remote (USA), Washington
D.C. | full-time

Oddball is a remote-first, service-disabled veteran-owned small business
(SDVOSB) dedicated to modernizing federal citizen-centric digital services.
Our mission is to transform government digital services. We share this mission
as a founding partner of the Digital Services Coalition
([https://digitalservicescoalition.org/#/](https://digitalservicescoalition.org/#/)).

Our clients include the Dept. of Veterans Affairs (VA), Centers for Medicare &
Medicaid Services (CMS), United States Air Force (USAF) and the Dept. of
Health and Human Services (HHS).

\- Front End Engineer (React) -
[https://bit.ly/3c242C0](https://bit.ly/3c242C0)

\- Full Stack Engineer (Java, React) -
[https://bit.ly/2L45Gap](https://bit.ly/2L45Gap)

\- Senior Data Architect - [https://bit.ly/2z0rj8I](https://bit.ly/2z0rj8I)

\- Senior Engineer (Rails) - [https://bit.ly/2zQ1LeR](https://bit.ly/2zQ1LeR)

\--- (non-engineering roles)

\- Senior Capture Manager (flex on remote, must be within D.C/DMV metro area)
- [https://bit.ly/2xrwAWr](https://bit.ly/2xrwAWr)

\- Technical Recruiter - [https://bit.ly/3d5AumY](https://bit.ly/3d5AumY)

\-----

Want to improve how software is done in U.S. Government? Join us!

Find out more and apply at
[https://oddball.io/jobs/](https://oddball.io/jobs/)

You can also message or email me for more information.

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack) Postscript is a fully remote team of 20 looking for help in solving
complex problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second)
on the back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on
the front end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers
(marketing, customer service, order management, and other notifications via
text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
opsgal
Kard | Backend/DevOps Egr, VPE | NYC | ONSITE PREFERRED | FULL-TIME Kard
(getkard.com) is changing the rewards experience for consumers, merchants, and
financial institutions. We've just signed some big partnerships with digital
banks, and we're looking to have someone come on to help manage our many
integrations. Could be remote for the right person. Stack: Node, React,
MongoDB, AWS Currently two engineers on board (team totals 5), so next hires
will contribute significantly to both company tech and culture. Looking for a
founder mindset to help us take on the big opportunities we have closed! More
info here: [https://angel.co/company/kard-
financial](https://angel.co/company/kard-financial)

------
pwesner
2Xideas | Full Stack Developer (junior & senior) | Zürich, Switzerland |
Remote (EU, CH, US preferred) | 2Xideas.com

2Xideas AG is an independent, partner-owned research and investment firm
focused on liquid mid to large cap stocks with the potential to double (a 2X
return) over 5 to 7 years. We are dedicated to a long-term, global investment
strategy.

We are looking to create a remote development team. It will be responsible for
the development of our inhouse CRM and investment tool. Almost every employee
(research, investment, sales) is using it for the daily work at 2Xideas.

Tech Stack:

\- Frontend: React / Redux / Bootstrap / ...

\- Backend: Python / Flask / Pandas / Conda / MySQL / ...

\- DevOps is a plus: Gitlab (CI/CD) / Docker / Ansible / Azure / ...

You do not have to be an expert at every tech used.

Contact me at jobs@2Xideas.com (mentioning HN)

Philipp

------
feedic
BitMEX (BitMEX.com) | Software Engineer, Various Roles | San Francisco, Hong
Kong | Onsite | Visa | Full Time

BitMEX is the leader in the Bitcoin/USD market and is rapidly expanding. As
one of the fastest-growing companies in the Cryptocurrency and Fintech space,
we provide a unique, trading-focused experience to digital currency markets.
BitMEX is a finance-first company, building upon the technologies and best
practices used in today’s fast-moving derivatives markets and bringing them to
the web.

We are hiring motivated self-starters to work on challenging problem sets.
BitMEX serves hundreds of thousands of demanding customers transacting
billions of USD per day.

We are hiring across the stack, in all departments.

[https://grnh.se/72abc4f72us](https://grnh.se/72abc4f72us)

~~~
ri_hutch
To echo this, BitMEX is one of the few organizations that has seen continued
growth during the pandemic in the Bay Area across all departments.

In particular, our most urgent openings are on our DevOps team where our SREs,
K8s and Delivery engineers work alongside leaders in the space (ex CoreOS and
Mesosphere) to ensure our platform can withstand our several billion
dollar/day trading volume.

Please feel free to reach out to apply to the position you believe you are
best suited for at the link above or contact people@bitmex.com with any
questions or inquiries.

------
hodgesrm
Altinity | Multiple ClickHouse engineering positions | REMOTE in North America
and Europe| Full-time | Competitive Salary and Equity

Hello! We are Altinity, a fast-growing database startup with a distributed
team spanning from California to Eastern Europe. Our business is to make
customers successful with ClickHouse, the leading open source data warehouse.
Our customers range from ambitious startups to some of the most well-known
enterprises on the planet. And we are looking for people to join us!

* Demand Generation Marketing Manager

* Cloud Engineer

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Altinity Test Engineer

* Data Warehouse Implementation Engineer

* Data Warehouse Support Manager

* Data Warehouse Support Engineer

If you are looking and want to join, check out our jobs here:
[https://www.altinity.com/careers](https://www.altinity.com/careers)

------
mattkrick
Parabol | Remote | Full-time | [https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co)

Get paid to write customer-facing, open-source software that helps teams work
from home.

As a team of 6, we've built an app with 40,000 active users and plenty of VC
funding.

Tech stack: K8S, NodeJS, Typescript, GraphQL, React

Two-minute Demo: [https://parabol.co/retro-demo](https://parabol.co/retro-
demo)

Repo:
[https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol](https://github.com/ParabolInc/parabol)

Roles:

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-developer)

\- Senior Backend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-developer)

\- Sales Development Representative: [https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-
development-representative](https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-
representative)

Latest News:

– Slack Fund, Haystack and CRV invest $4 million in Parabol:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-
cr...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-crv-
invest-4-million-in-parabol-the-meta-meeting-software-toolkit/)

\- Who we are:
[https://www.parabol.co/blog/redoubling](https://www.parabol.co/blog/redoubling)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
PaulMest
Circadian Risk | REMOTE (USA-only) | Senior Software Engineer (Full-stack) |
Full-Time

* 75% product/engineering

* 25% DevOps/Cloud/data management/Site reliability

\---

Mission: Circadian Risk aims to improve enterprise security and physical risk
mitigation.

\---

Tech stack (searchable buzzwords): TypeScript, NestJS, TypeORM, Swagger,
Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Pulumi, GitHub Actions, Docker, Redis, React, React
Native, Redux, Material UI

\---

More info available here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaWK2bgpujAwGXI5j2CiTU/edit)

If you’d like to apply, please send something representative of your
capabilities and work experience (resume, GitHub, LinkedIn, portfolio, et al)
to pmestemaker + hn (at) circadian risk dot com.

------
jnestler
Brex | Full-time | Onsite (Remote during Covid -19) | San Francisco, New York,
Vancouver, Salt Lake City | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Engineering
Managers, Senior Product Designers, Senior Product Managers

Looking for Senior Engineers and Managers! Check out our open roles!
[https://brex.com/careers/](https://brex.com/careers/)

Brex makes financial technology to help ambitious companies scale. We exist to
reinvent and unify broken financial systems so people can prosper in
unimaginable ways. We’re taking on some of the most daunting problems in
payments with inventiveness and tenacity. Work at Brex to grow alongside
driven, diverse people. To accelerate your career. To challenge old ideas. To
break the status quo.

------
hkchad
Geospark Analytics ([https://geospark.io](https://geospark.io)) | St. Louis,
Washington DC | ONSITE

Product Owner / Manager (commercial SaaS experience), Software Dev
(front/backend (vue, node, python)) and Data Science (Junior/Mid)

Geospark Analytics is a 3yr old bootstrapped SaaS company that uses news,
social media and other datasets to produce a risk score across the entire
world at various fidelities updated continuously throughout the day using NLP
and machine learning. Analyst from travel safety to market analysis firms use
our data to make key decisions related to their business. We have a web based
platform, REST API and native iOS and Android Apps all in active development.

Submit a Resume and cover letter to, recruiting@geospark.io

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
rachaelflox
FLOX|Full-Stack Developer|ONSITE|London

We’re an agri-tech start-up company bringing computer vision and machine
learning to the poultry sector – to improve bird welfare. Our company is
seeking a full-stack developer who will be responsible for designing and
implementing the backend, frontend and infrastructure.

We are currently a team of 10, but we are very rapidly expanding. This a full
time, permanent position. Our office is based in West London.

Please send your CV to careers@flox.ai with the subject "Hackernews Full Stack
Developer".

For a more detailed job description:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1825574005/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1825574005/)

------
trueacc
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | 7 SWE jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We've pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Java | Tensorflow | Spark | Jupyter |
Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccord-engineering](https://bit.ly/trueaccord-engineering)

------
a_stutz
Engine Programmer - Vancouver, Canada - REMOTE for now, and eventually
transition to ONSITE

Blackbird Interactive (AAA Game Development studio) is looking for a
passionate and experienced programmer to join our team to be a key part of our
engineering backbone working on an exciting and innovative IP.

Details on this role can be found at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blackbirdinteractive/2e5fb4a8-dc45-4a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/blackbirdinteractive/2e5fb4a8-dc45-4a49-8f72-362fd2ac1442)

Information on Blackbird Interactive:
[https://blackbirdinteractive.com/](https://blackbirdinteractive.com/)

Feel free to contact me directly at alex.stutz@blackbirdinteractive.com

Thanks

------
KevinHayen
Elevate Labs | Full-Time REMOTE, US or Canada | Senior Data Engineer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/acafafc5-f876-4a90-934f-71...](https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/acafafc5-f876-4a90-934f-71661321f785)

We're looking for an experienced data engineer to own and update the data
pipeline powering our data analytics platform. You will initially take
responsibility for our existing python based data pipeline. You’ll work
closely with our data analysts and data scientists to establish requirements
and appropriately evolve the pipeline to a modern data processing solution. As
the data engineering subject matter expert, you’ll be expected to drive the
direction of future development.

------
eyphka
Prelim | REMOTE | USA | prelim.com

Prelim is a digital originations platform for banks. (We're a Y Combinator
backed company! YC S17)

Banks spend billions of dollars on one-size fits all solutions to originate
their products. When banks want to do something as simple as change copy, or
add a new set of questions, banks are forced to either pay per hour, seek out
a new vendor, or build it themselves. Our platform empowers banks to give
their customers better experiences, instead of having to post a pdf on their
website.

We're currently looking for full time frontend engineers, backend engineers,
full stack engineers, product designers, and account managers.

More info here: [https://prelim.com/jobs](https://prelim.com/jobs)

------
mooreds
FusionAuth ([https://fusionauth.io/](https://fusionauth.io/)) | Senior Java
Software Engineer, Sales Engineer | Denver, CO, USA ONSITE

Our mission is to make authentication and authorization simple and secure for
every developer. This means building the best IAM (Identity and Access
Management) and CIAM (Customer Identity and Access Management) solution in the
world. If you are passionate about technology and want to join a company that
is moving the industry forward, FusionAuth might be a perfect fit for you.

Technologies that we use: Java, Ruby, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Docker

Learn more and apply here:
[https://fusionauth.io/jobs/](https://fusionauth.io/jobs/)

------
rco8786
Square Capital | Mid/Senior Engineer (Finance/Accounting background preferred)
| SF, NYC, Atl | squareup.com/capital

We are the Capital Platform Financing team at Square! We build the platforms
that power $2+ billion in small businesses loans for Square sellers and some
external partners. Right now we’re working on getting loans out as part of the
Paycheck Protection Program in the recent stimulus bill, it’s really cool to
get to help keep these small businesses alive while the world kind of melts
own around them. We’re looking to add another senior engineer to the team who
can be focused on (but not exclusively work on) our accounting systems.

We are mainly a Ruby shop but prior Ruby experience is not a requirement.

Shoot me an email at roneill [at] squareup.com

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers, and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
midsenior-level-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-midsenior-level-1)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-7)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-7](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-7)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-12](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-12)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-
thailand-ban...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-thailand-
bangkok)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

Please note that it’s an onsite job but all of the employees need to work from
home until the COVID-19 situation in Thailand gets better.

------
Runtastic
== RUNTASTIC | SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEER | FULL TIME | AUSTRIA | ONSITE | VISA |
==

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 301 million downloads of our apps and 160+ million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

Our main tools of choice to scale our applications are jRuby, Sinatra,
Sidekiq, MySQL, and MongoDB. We are currently looking for Backend Engineers
and Senior Backend Engineers, to join some of our cross-functional teams, who
are ready to change the world with code!

Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career)

------
trueaccjobs
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | 7 SWE jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We've pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Java | Tensorflow | Spark | Jupyter |
Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj](https://bit.ly/trueaccordahj)

------
robinwa
Living Optics | Software Engineer | Full-time | Oxford, UK

Living Optics is a new Oxford University start-up building next-generation
hyperspectral cameras. We are creating a leap forward in our capacity to
easily see what is invisible to the naked eye. Using a combination of patented
optical methods, machine learning, and advanced applied mathematics, we are
radically miniaturizing hyperspectral photography, bringing down costs while
improving performance.

We are building a world-class team to bring this vision to life, and we are
looking for Software Engineers that are excited for the challenge. As one of
the earliest members of the team, this candidate will be ready to excel, will
teach and learn from others, and rewarded for their contributions.

Key responsibilities

    
    
        Research and development of machine learning models that continually advance the state of the art in image reconstruction
        Using machine learning to expand what is possible with hyperspectral photography including image classification and feature detection
    

Essential requirements

    
    
        Strong grasp of modern deep learning including generative adversarial networks (GAN)
        Hands-on experience building production machine learning systems on cloud infrastructure
        Comfortable diving into the latest research and transferring academic work to real-world systems
        Very creative and ready to think outside the box to improve systems
        Very experienced with Python or similar programming languages
        Strong Computer Science background or similar technical background
        Empathy and readiness to contribute to conversations about company strategy
        Always learning and comfortable with ambiguity
    

Nice to have

    
    
        Experience miniaturizing models for mobile applications using tools like Tensorflow Lite
        Comfortable building tooling to make the team more efficient
        Experience with image processing through machine learning
    

Remote working: Required during the duration of COVID-19.

To apply, please send your CV to aelnaiem@livingoptics.co.

------
carolus4
Dimension | London, UK | Fulltime | 3D Web Developer | ONSITE/remote(covid) |
dimensionstudio.co

Dimension is an immersive studio that creates the highest fidelity human
assets in 3D. We’re working across xr platforms and 2d media. We’re seeing
growth in web based delivery in particular, and are looking for a full stack
engineer with strengths in front-end development. Work is a mix of internal
product development and supporting delivery of client experiences, especially
webAR.

More info:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yNKDmm_apiInxPmkwfBbItN_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yNKDmm_apiInxPmkwfBbItN_p4_d7lmmTeE0gaNtYNg/edit?usp=sharing)

------
edizon23
Ideoclick | Seattle, WA | Full-time |Onsite [All remote for now]

Ideoclick is the provider of the industry's leading e-Commerce Optimization
Platform. Founded by former Amazon executives, we deliver a unique combination
of comprehensive cloud-based software, expertise and insight to help
businesses that sell on Amazon achieve transformative results. Our passion for
high-touch relationships with our clients allows us to fearlessly think
outside the box and find creative solutions for their needs. We're hiring! \-
Senior SDET \- eCommerce Digital Marketing Manager \- Director, Product
Management \- Senior Marketing Strategist (Enterprise) \- Senior eCommerce
Strategist (Advisory) \- Visual Content Strategist

~~~
lamby
Link: [https://ideoclick.com/careers/](https://ideoclick.com/careers/)

------
benjaminf
NALA | Accel Partners and YC backed | Building a Bank for Africa | Remote
(preferred GMT to +3 GMT hours) | Android Developer Engineer

What is NALA? At NALA, we’re on a mission to build a bank Africa loves to use.
We are always keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help
us accomplish that goal. Customers currently use our app to make payments (in
Tanzania and Uganda) 7x faster all without using the internet and across
multiple accounts. We’re a small team based in Tanzania, Uganda and Egypt and
growing our business and engineering functions. We graduated from Y Combinator
a year ago and raised a new round of funding. Find us on TechCrunch, Fast
Company and our blog.

Backed by: Y Combinator, Accel Partners (their first African Investment!), DST
Global, DFS Lab, NYCA Partners, and several incredible fintech angel
investors.

Who are we looking for? We are open to remote preferably in GMT to +3GMT
timezones. We are looking for an experienced Android engineer who has an
exceptional background in programming and software architecture--someone who
is ready to dive into our Android codebase and build the best financial app
for Africa. The ideal candidate is a lover of fintech, a quick learner, strong
problem solver, and is not afraid to step out of his or her comfort zone to
learn and try new technologies and strategies. The candidate will be expected
to dive into the technical details of the product, contribute to NALA’s
technical vision, and help recruit NALA’s growing engineering team. The ideal
candidate will have had experience working in a fast-moving startup
environment, and should be excited about the tough technical challenges we
face.

Read the full job description here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/17NhC0k-7F45St_vdezLmUrSd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17NhC0k-7F45St_vdezLmUrSdMIjaXWU74n92LTokR6s/edit?usp=sharing)

To apply ️ \- Cover letter (why you, why would you like to work at NALA, what
ways you think you could contribute to our team) \- CV / Resume

Send both to join (at) nala.money

------
jgrimes
Consumable | Software Engineer | Contract/Full time | REMOTE |
[https://consumable.com](https://consumable.com)

Consumable's main products are high quality ad units. What you'd be working on
is the ad exchange sitting behind those units, which currently serves about
40k incoming requests/second and does around 300k outgoing requests per
second. Any ad tech or large scale web server experience a plus. Should have
some experience working on production systems, but not necessarily senior
level.

Our ad exchange is written in Rust and deployed to Digital Ocean. Interest or
experience in dev ops is also a plus.

Contact me at justin@consumable.com if you're interested in learning more.

------
abhisharmab
Hi, Founder of Relyance here. We are in stealth. Raised a massive SEED round,
and looking to hire the founding team. Especially, the founding UI engineer.

Mission: Empower enterprises match Speed(ComplianceOps) == Speed(DevOps. Happy
to explain more concretely over email/phone.

Existing Team: Amazing engineering talent, including from Google, MIT Media
Labs, Apple, and Carnegie Mellon's Ph.D. ML program dropout.

Current Open Roles: [https://relyance.io/careers](https://relyance.io/careers)

Senior FrontEnd Engineer - JS/React: [https://relyance.io/ui-
engineer#4802834e-936c-4a17-a183-b4fe...](https://relyance.io/ui-
engineer#4802834e-936c-4a17-a183-b4fe90f7ee43)

------
wanderingNewfie
Semios | [https://semios.com](https://semios.com) | Vancouver, BC, Canada |
ONSITE | Data Engineering People Lead, System Test Lead, New Product
Introduction Specialist, Manufacturing Test Engineer, Corporate Paralegal, and
more...

About Semios: The Semios platform is a powerful tool in yield improvement that
helps growers assess and optimize their response to insect, disease and plant
health conditions in real-time. Semios is the leader in on-site sensing, big
data and predictive analytics solutions for permanent crops including vine,
tree nut and tree fruit.

Find all job postings at [https://semios.com/jobs/](https://semios.com/jobs/)

------
Akkio-Jon
Akkio | Cambridge/Boston MA | Full-Time | Full Stack, Front End, and Back End
| akk.io/jobs

We're looking for extremely talented software engineers interested in building
the future of AI. This is a rare opportunity to get in on the ground floor of
a well-funded AI startup. Report directly to the technical CEO. Offers come
with substantial equity grants and our culture is built around shared wins, so
success drives large career, financial, and personal growth. To be the right
fit you must have a bias to GSD and be excited to work in a small, dynamic
startup team. Apply via email to careers@akk.io or online at
[https://www.akk.io/jobs](https://www.akk.io/jobs)

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)): create graphics for apps,
games, and side projects. (If you want free graphics, please leave a comment.
Happy to help HN.)

\- ML Work -

Use ML to simplify problems in graphic design like converting b/w photos to
color, icon/logo creation, image upscaling, image enhancement, background
removal, and more.

\- ML Requirements -

Passion for ML and pixels/vectors.

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 5 papers you read; how you track research; and what
graphic/image problems most interest you.

\- Design Work -

Create templates, icons, and other graphics for Hotpot.ai.

\- SEO Work -

Consult on SEO problems.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Share relevant profiles (e.g., GitHub, Stack
Overflow), resume (optional), hourly rate, and availability (hours per week).

------
Brophya77
Genomics plc | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/) | Oxford & Cambridge UK | Full
Time | ONSITE | VISA |

Genomics plc is leveraging cutting edge genomic insights to transform drug
discovery and advance healthcare.

The open roles are an opportunity to work on greenfield engineering projects,
and play a key role turning world class research into cutting edge software
products that advance healthcare.

Hiring for senior software engineer, (senior) SRE/DevOps engineer and software
testing manager.

Apply at [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/)

------
lochieferrier
BETA Technologies | Full time | on-site or remote | South Burlington VT

We build the world's highest performance electric aircraft. You can read more
about our latest 6,000 lb aircraft we are flying here:
[https://evtol.com/news/beta-technologies-previews-alia-
evtol...](https://evtol.com/news/beta-technologies-previews-alia-evtol/)

We are looking for folks passionate about flight, particularly: \- programmers
\- aerodynamicists \- flight controls engineers

Formal job listings are here, or feel free to reach out to info@beta.team with
your story.
[https://beta.isolvedhire.com/jobs/](https://beta.isolvedhire.com/jobs/)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | 100k-130k |
[https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
lee-berry
Monster | Sydney, Australia | Software Engineers | Scala, Kotlin | Full time |
Onsite

We're looking for back end specialists, front end specialists and people who
want to work full stack, to help us build a brand new, next generation, cloud
native recruitment platform.

Are you looking for a progressive team, doing reactive development, fp, event
sourcing, CQRS, and CD with canary deployments?

We use React with SSR, GraphQL, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, Kafka, AWS,
Serverless and Kubernetes; even a bit of GCP.

You may enjoy developing services in Scala with ZIO and http4s, alternatively
you may prefer Kotlin and Quarkus. We value flexibility, because we love
learning new techniques and improving our skills.

lee dot berry squiggle monster dot com

------
freediver
Kagi Browser | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, part-time | Remote

We are building a new web browser for macOS/iOS. It is based on the fork of
WebKit with support for WebExtensions API. That means you can run any
Firefox/Chrome extension while using the full advantages of WebKit rendering
engine on macOS (fastests/best energy use). Kagi is the first browser that
lets you install WebExtensions on iOS!
[https://imgur.com/a/OPdkpoL](https://imgur.com/a/OPdkpoL) (this is live
prototype)

What we are looking for:

macOS and iOS software development engineers

Skills we are looking for (5+ years of experience):

\- Swift

\- C++ (for macOS only)

\- Javascript

Novel idea, challenging problems. Join us!

Email: vprelovac@gmail.com (send CV / relevant experience / availability)

~~~
saagarjha
Unrelated to the job itself: how are you planning on getting this to comply
with the App Store Review Guidelines?

Also unrelated: I know it's a UI demo, but you might want to look into adding
some vibrancy in your overlays :)

~~~
freediver
The iOS version uses same WebKit any other browser uses, we built WebExtension
support on top of it.

~~~
saagarjha
In addition to the WebKit requirement on iOS, I was curious about guideline
2.5.2, which governs downloading and execution of additional code. (I've
worked heavily in this area, so I am really interested in where you're
planning on taking this. If you're OK with it we can move this to email so
we're not spamming the thread.)

~~~
freediver
My take on it is that every browsers' behavior by design is to download and
execute additional code (JS and HTML). Web extensions are JS and HTML code so
there is no change in app behavior. Worst case scenario is we have to turn it
off on iOS, but we still get the macOS Webkit browser with webextension
support which is still unique. Would love to hear your thoughts, my email is
above.

------
mksm
Primer | Onsite, San Francisco | Founding Designer, Full-stack engineer, iOS
engineer | [https://www.withprimer.com/](https://www.withprimer.com/)

We are building an education company, starting with homeschooling. If you are
interested in working on alternative education models outside of the
traditional system, this will be an interesting opportunity. We are a team of
5 right now, coming from companies like SpaceX, Lyft, Coinbase, Square, and
Gumroad. To get in touch, email us at jobs@withprimer.com. More details about
the roles: [https://withprimer.com/hiring](https://withprimer.com/hiring)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite and Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a venture-backed, cybersecurity company with a mission to transform the
way businesses secure their cloud-first Linux environments. We help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

 _Linux Security Analyst_ :
[https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst](https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst)

------
tolstoyevsky
DAGsHub | Senior Fullstack Developer | Tel-Aviv, IL | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://DAGsHub.com/careers](https://DAGsHub.com/careers)

DAGsHub is looking for a strong Full Stack Developer to join our very early
team.

As one of the first members of the team, you will have a central role in
shaping the company, its culture, and the future of data science tools.

DAGsHub is creating a home for data science collaboration - the field is
rapidly developing, creating value and disrupting industries, and we are
living in the Wild West. Now is the best time to create a place where data
scientists can figure out how to work together.

Join us to be a founding member of the next GitHub.

------
ryanar
Level Software | 80K - 100K | Senior Front End Engineer | REMOTE | USA |
[https://level.tech](https://level.tech)

We are a small startup looking for a Front End engineer to help us build out
MVP. We are using:

\- TypeScript

\- React

\- Emotion

\- GraphQL with Apollo Client

\- Jest with React Testing Library

We are looking for someone willing to work in a startup environment. That
said, we are big supporters of Basecamp's philosophy and aren't going to ask
you to work weekends or crazy hours and try to micromanage you.

We are looking for someone who is a self-starter and can build out the
frontend web app and work on other pieces like our Gatsby.js marketing site.

If you are interested, email us: hiring@level.tech

------
HernanM
Senior Linux Engineer Robotics, Medical devices

Candidates with Strong Linux focus and experience:
[https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/191971?lang=en-
us](https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/191971?lang=en-us)

------
qrush
Wistia | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, Onsite + Remote |
[https://wistia.com](https://wistia.com)

We're a profitable, long-term thinking oriented company serving up our
business customers' videos and shows. Read more about what we believe in here:
[https://wistia.com/about/values](https://wistia.com/about/values)

Open engineering roles:

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719)

If you've got any questions feel free to DM me here or on twitter! (@qrush)

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | healthprize.com | REMOTE | Full-time

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Kotlin, Spring Boot, Docker, AWS, Terraform, React

Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=HackerNews)

------
Dean-DAGsHub
DAGsHub | Senior Fullstack Developer | Tel-Aviv, IL | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://DAGsHub.com/careers](https://DAGsHub.com/careers)

DAGsHub is looking for a strong Full Stack Developer to join our very early
team.

As one of the first members of the team, you will have a central role in
shaping the company, its culture, and the future of data science tools.

DAGsHub is creating a home for data science collaboration - the field is
rapidly developing, creating value and disrupting industries, and we are
living in the Wild West. Now is the best time to create a place where data
scientists can figure out how to work together.

Join us to be a founding member of the next GitHub.

------
jananivasu
Microsoft|Principal Software Engineering Lead|Boulder,CO|Full-Time|Onsite

The Commercial Software Engineering team in Microsoft works on projects along
with customers to help build Proof of concepts or solutions that help
customers adopt Azure.

There are already two development teams in Boulder right now and we are
looking for a lead to build a third team.

More details on the position and responsibilities here:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/i/us/en/job/824947/Principal-S...](https://careers.microsoft.com/i/us/en/job/824947/Principal-
Software-Engineering-Lead)

Interested? Apply directly in the link above.

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve (YC and Eric Schmidt-backed) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | NYC
(Remote for now) | upsolve.org

Upsolve is a nonprofit that helps low-income families in financial distress
access their legal rights and re-enter the economy. We currently provide a web
app that helps low-income families file bankruptcy for free. We've relieved
$200M+ in debt. We're looking for someone with 2+ years of production
experience with React and Node. Our comp is on par with for-profit startups.
Come help millions of Americans facing financial hardship due to COVID-19.
Email rohanATupsolve.org!

------
curious_1
Pioneer | REMOTE| Engineer | [https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app)

Founder of Pioneer here.

We're building a fully remote online accelerator. A kind of YC-before-YC. We
find people on the Internet that seem promising and give them "Silicon
Valley", but on the Internet. It's a lot of gamification, Ruby software, Zoom,
Slack, and fun. We've funded over 100 people around the world in 30+
countries. We direct them to YC once they graduate. (Tbc, we have no formal
attachment to YC; just admiration. And a severe addiction to HN.)

We're looking for a competent software engineer that can do front and backend
development. We're happy to take a bet on someone junior or senior. The
interview process is much like the job: get a high level prompt, and then
_make a thing_. That's it. Don't apply if you're looking to optimize tight C++
loops, we don't have that. Apply if you're interested in building products,
end-to-end. Apply if you're energetic and excited about the idea. Apply if you
can see this gig be a legitimate cornerstone of your career.

There's no formal ATS, it's a startup. Just email team@pioneer.app, mention
this post.

~~~
montenegrohugo
Seems like an interesting thing you guys are doing. What is your monetization
model?

~~~
wmichelin
If they're comparing themselves to YC their monetization model is probably
investing... right?

~~~
montenegrohugo
Probably, but I'm still curious. And if it's through investing, what ownership
stake do they usually ask for?

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

* Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Engineering Manager - Platform: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7e76ad90-6801-4f39-918f-9b984...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7e76ad90-6801-4f39-918f-9b984573f828?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Engineering Manager - Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0a6f31f4-d70f-4717-aad0-ff057...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0a6f31f4-d70f-4717-aad0-ff05723124cc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Head of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-ab59-7dec5...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-ab59-7dec5c06ef3c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
joeyates
Lean Panda | Italy | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE | GMT -
GMT+2

Lean Panda (aka Cantiere creativo) is a digital agency based in Florence,
Italy.

We're looking for senior developers. It doesn't really matter what
technologies you have experience with, what we need is your analytical skills.

That said, our tech stack is: Ruby/Javascript/Elixir,
Rails/React/Phoenix+LiveView, Postgres, Heroku (+ some AWS/DO/OVH), GitLab
CI/CD.

The need to know Italian is optional.

Email me directly via my email in my profile. I'd be interested in a
GitHub/GitLab/other profile and any other material that indicates how you work
as a developer and team member.

------
DT_Talent
DomainTools | Seattle,WA | Senior Splunk Software Engineer | Full-time |
ONSITE |

We're looking for a Senior Splunk Engineer to join our Seattle, Wa team.
Candidates with certifications such as the following will stand out: Splunk
Certified Developer, Enterprise Security Implementation, Splunk Enterprise
Certified Consultant, and/or Splunk Enterprise Certified Architect.

View the full description here [https://apply.workable.com/domain-
tools/j/992DB38618/](https://apply.workable.com/domain-tools/j/992DB38618/)

Apply at the link above or email me your resume: tschock@domaintools.com

------
rupellohn
HawkEye360 in Herndon, Viriginia operates a first of its kind commercial
satellite constellation to identify and geo-locate a broad set of RF signals.

About our technology:
[https://www.he360.com/technology/](https://www.he360.com/technology/)

Openings:
[https://hawkeye360.applicantstack.com/x/openings](https://hawkeye360.applicantstack.com/x/openings)

\- Project Engineer \- Satellite Engineer, Flight Dynamics \- Senior Data
Scientist \- Senior UI Developer \- Software Engineer - Space Team \- Sr. FPGA
Software Defined Radio Engineer

Feel free to contact me directly, rupert at he360 dot com

------
marissamary
Instantish ([https://itsinstantish.com](https://itsinstantish.com)) | Software
Engineer | SF or Remote | Full-time |
[https://angel.co/company/instantish/jobs](https://angel.co/company/instantish/jobs)

Instantish is a conversation-first issue tracker designed for small teams that
move quickly. Currently a team of one (hi :wave:), and hiring a second
engineer and a product designer. Looking for engineers that have experience
scaling products and are excited to think from first principles to build
across interfaces (text, video, and voice chat).

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
hatchIT
Morning Consult | Engineering Manager | Washington, DC | Full Time

Morning Consult’s brand management platform collects survey research data from
12 countries to analyze alongside social media, news, and economic data to
guide every strategic decision that organizations need to make. At the core of
their survey research is a rigorous scientific methodology, trusted by media
partners like The New York Times, Bloomberg, and POLITICO.

Front end: Fullstack javascript, React, Node, Highcharts, HAPI, Typescript

Back end: Go, Node/HAPI

[https://dmv.myhatchpad.com/startup/morning-
consult/](https://dmv.myhatchpad.com/startup/morning-consult/)

------
SmartThings
SmartThings
([https://www.smartthings.com/)|Senior](https://www.smartthings.com/\)|Senior)
Software Engineer|Minneapolis, MN or Mountain View, CA |Full-Time|Onsite

The Hub & Devices team is looking for someone who will design and develop user
facing and platform features related to Zigbee, Z-Wave, Bluetooth and the new
project Connected Home over IP protocol.

For additional details and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings/72fd209a-7e5b-49c7-a941-c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartthings/72fd209a-7e5b-49c7-a941-c0fb817d6e15)

------
psb31
Prolific (YC S19) | Europe | London, UK | Remote
|[https://prolific.co](https://prolific.co)

Prolific is building a marketplace that connects researchers with instant,
high quality, global research participants. We’re aiming to build the most
powerful and trusted platform for behavioral research. We’re a team of 25
working remotely across the UK.

We’re hiring for product designers, product managers, engineers (Python and
JavaScript), engineering managers and more. prolific.breezy.hr for an
incomplete list of roles (more coming next week) or email your CV and a short
note on why you’re interested in applying to jobs@prolific.co.

------
dgsiegel
Wanted: CTO/Co-Founder (f/m/d) | play, Austria | Video, Deep Learning,
Computer Vision | Remote Ok

Join the founder’s team.

play is about automated video production- and postproduction.

We will develop Software and Hardware for Consumers and the
Broadcasting/Streaming Industry.

Therefore we are looking for a CTO (f/m/d) who loves the medium video, can
build and lead a team and wants to transform an entire industry.

Sounds ambitious. It is. This is exactly why we founded play.

Interested? Great.

Just follow our inviting “call to action”: Find out what we are working on and
how you can be part of: [https://www.playsys.at/cto-
wanted/](https://www.playsys.at/cto-wanted/)

~~~
elasticventures
fyi your hello@playsys.ab email address isn't working.

------
ghengeveld
Chromatic.com / Storybook (fully remote, US timezone)

We've just launched a major update to our product and are looking for an
experienced DevOps / Software Engineer with Node.js expertise. Our stack is
React, Next.js on Express with GraphQL, Mongo, Redis running on Heroku, AWS S3
& Lamdba.

We build tools to help frontend developers build, test and share UI
components. We do this by maintaining Storybook and building Chromatic. We're
a small distributed team with a lot of experience in open source and UI
engineering.

[https://www.chromatic.com/company/jobs](https://www.chromatic.com/company/jobs)

------
x110dc
News Revenue Hub | Salesforce Developer | REMOTE | part-time contract

The News Revenue Hub is nonprofit that helps news organizations build
financial stability. We are looking for a part-time Salesforce Developer to
join our team to help develop and maintain Salesforce applications and related
integrations. More about us:
[https://fundjournalism.org/about](https://fundjournalism.org/about). Contact
me directly with questions at daniel+hiring at domain in above URL. Apply
here: [https://smrtr.io/42mdh](https://smrtr.io/42mdh)

------
goodnotesvivien
GoodNotes | Hong Kong | Onsite |
[https://www.goodnotes.com](https://www.goodnotes.com)

GoodNotes lets you search for your handwritten notes and allows you to save
all your formerly paper-based information in a single place. The team behind
GoodNotes is driven by the idea of creating smart digital paper to disrupt all
analog paper-based workflows. Smart digital paper is a new medium that
combines the creative freedom of pen to paper input with the power of digital
technology.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes](https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes)

Our open positions:

Senior iOS Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f4261652d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Senior Back-end Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/15bffbda-6380-4010-9c24-0ff1...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/15bffbda-6380-4010-9c24-0ff14bd2ade6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Senior Cross-platform Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8d3a129f-ecd0-4554-94fc-9a6c...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8d3a129f-ecd0-4554-94fc-9a6c82389a66?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Senior QA Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3cde091db?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Machine Learning Lead
[https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8884a65c-bc2c-4454-bddd-2c14...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8884a65c-bc2c-4454-bddd-2c14e49627b9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

------
milani
Klue | Backend/ML, Frontend Engineer(s) | Vancouver, Amsterdam, REMOTE in
Canada or Netherlands | Visa | [https://klue.com](https://klue.com)

Klue is a data-driven competitive intelligence web platform that helps
Marketing and Sales teams win more deals by staying on top of their
competitors. It is a VC-backed startup with big clients like Dell, Paypal,
Nike and Hootsuite.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Python, Docker, Tensorflow, spaCy, React.

Please take a look at job descriptions at
[https://klue.com/jobs](https://klue.com/jobs)

Drop me a line at morteza at klue dot com if you are interested.

------
jcbmllgn
Firefly Health | Business Analyst | Watertown, MA | Full-time | Boston |
[https://www.firefly.health](https://www.firefly.health)

Firefly Health provides virtual primary care and behavioral health services,
we're 30 people and looking to hire our second analyst.

Looking for a generalist analyst with 2+ years experience to support our
product and clinical operations teams. Bonus if you have a background as an
engineer, worked in healthcare before, and/or experience at early or mid-sized
startups. Our data stack is Looker + Snowflake + FiveTran (DBT and Airflow on
the roadmap).

Contact me at jacob @ firefly . health

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

------
qrt
Qatalog | Engineers, Product | London, UK | Full-time: Onsite OR Remote |
[https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com)

Qatalog is building the core platform to run distributed/remote teams. It
routes all the data, apps and tools into the right team, projects and people.
Cuts through the clutter so you can focus on work better. We're hiring across
a few roles, apply by emailing work [at] qatalog.com

\- Software Engineer, Backend (JS/Node, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack (JS/Node, React, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch)

\- Principal Product Manager (5+ years experience building SaaS/tech products)

------
iwangulenko
Quatico.com |Senior Software Engineer (Java), Fullstack, Frontend (React) |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

We are a 20-person team building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching
on the server. Our products are analyzing the weather data in Switzerland,
running the trading dashboards of small private banks and do much more!

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Please use "HN May" in the subject line to help us filter out spam.)

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, [https://custom.sockclub.com](https://custom.sockclub.com) and
[https://www.sockclub.com](https://www.sockclub.com)

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
xmpir
Prescreen | Vienna, Austria | Backend & QA Engineers| ONSITE | Full Time
Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech startups. We are a small
but highly effective team delivering value to our users fast and in high
quality. Working here still feels like in a startup but we do have some of the
benefits of being a post-exit company (financial stability, 30 days of yearly
paid vacation, all kinds of benefits...) All our positions are listed on our
homepage: [https://prescreen.io/en/careers/](https://prescreen.io/en/careers/)

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite Strongly Preferred

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms. We are looking for engineers at all levels with
experience in ML, robotics, database implementation, expert systems, rules
engines, and programming language implementation.

Our technology/platform will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to strong experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

We offer excellent benefits, early-stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering. This is an opportunity to be an early
technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise. Although we are
all working remotely right now, we would prioritize people who could move to
the Seattle area once this is all over.

Contact careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. You can find more
information at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).
Please note: When you contact us, please consider explaining what relevant
skills and qualifications you have for our open needs and answer the following
questions. How much time do you spend writing original software? Tell us about
some features you implemented from scratch in software? What were the
challenges, what languages and tools did you use? Please list your experience
and capability in modern programming languages, and rank yourself from 1 to 10
(1 being a novice, 10 being an expert/master)? What is your eligibility to
work in the US? Are you willing to relo to the greater Seattle area (our
office is in Bellevue, WA)?

------
alFReD-NSH
5CA | Customer Service / Offshoring company in Gaming Industry | Netherlands
(Visa possible for awesome candidates in Tech & Data), REMOTE work - all over
the globe. Tech and Data roles onsite required unless stated Remote on the
job. We are in hyper growth environment, we are looking for:

\- Customer support/ Gaming support in Japanese / EN language - Remote

\- Data Engineers - APAC Remote

\- Senior Data Analyst - Netherlands Onsite(Visa possibility)

\- Data Analyst - Netherlands Onsite / Remote (Visa Possibility for Onsite)

\- Business Optimization Analyst - Netherlands Onsite (Visa possibility)

If you want to apply for these roles apply directly via careers.5ca.com

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description: [https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-
end](https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-end) NASA ADS:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed |Payments Platform Architect | REMOTE/ONSITE | FULLTIME

Indeed is the world’s number 1 job site and our mission is to help people get
jobs. We need talented, passionate people working together to make this
happen. We are looking to grow our teams with people who share our energy and
enthusiasm for creating the best experience for job seekers.

More details here:[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Payments-
Platform-A...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Payments-Platform-
Architect/23122)

~~~
shakkhar
Aren't you guys on a hiring freeze? At least, that's what I was told when my
virtual on-site was cancelled.

------
Cenk
Citationsy | Education Salesperson | Remote |
[https://citationsy.com](https://citationsy.com)

We at Citationsy (online bibliographies and referencing for people who value
simplicity, privacy, and speed) are looking to hire a sales person with
experience in selling to universities and schools. We have had tremendous
success in getting students to sign up and pay for Citationsy, but would now
like to explore selling site licenses directly to universities.

We are fully remote and very flexible.

If you have experience in EdTech and selling to universities, please get in
touch: cenk@citationsy.com

------
colinclerk
Clerk | Software Engineer | Remote or onsite in SF | Full-time

Clerk is building an API for user and team management. We give developers
drop-in UIs for sign up, sign in, profile management, team onboarding &
management.

You will be joining two technical founders as the first employee, helping us
launch in the next few months.

Ideally, you're comfortable developing anywhere in the stack, and have a
strong eye for speed and reliability. Knowledge of our stack isn't strictly
required, but we use:

    
    
      - Typescript and React for our UIs
      - Golang for our APIs
    

Please email colin@clerk.dev if you're interested.

------
taajsingleops
SingleOps|Sr. Front End Engineer|Remote|Full time, remote

SingleOps is a high growth startup located in Atlanta, GA. We provide a SaaS
product for the green industry. Our products are designed to make our
customers lives easier. Recently, we were awarded our Series B funding round.
As a result, we are growing our dev team and in need for a Sr. Front End
Engineer specializing in React. To learn more about the position, visit
[https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4713946002](https://singleops.com/careers/?gh_jid=4713946002)

------
stuartlogan
Twine | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE | FULL TIME

Twine is a platform that helps companies hire quality freelancers from our
network of 300,000 in creative, digital and marketing.
[https://www.twine.net](https://www.twine.net)

We're looking for full stack developers. The stack is written in React and
Laravel. It runs in Docker with Vagrant.

More details here:
[https://apply.workable.com/twine/j/8573EE6BD6/](https://apply.workable.com/twine/j/8573EE6BD6/)

------
opdahl
Keenious | Machine Learning Engineer, Full Stack Engineer | Full Time - REMOTE
| [https://keenious.com](https://keenious.com)

At Keenious we are helping students and researchers around the world with
their important work by finding relevant research to what they are working on.
We do this this by analyzing the users' document with self-developed advanced
machine learning algorithms and then display a list of highly relevant
research articles right next to their document.

Currently, we support Word and Google Docs (as addons but its really just a
single page webapp), and the tool is available for free testing on both
platforms.

We have partnerships with several large universities and we just raised our
seed stage. We are now expanding into a fully remote team and are actively
recruiting and hiring for two key remote positions:

\- Machine Learning Engineer - Head of Search: You will have responsibility
and ownership of the search engine itself. You will work on creating and
developing new machine learning models as well as implement new functionality
to our system, such as a collaborative filtering recommendation system.
[https://keenious.talentlyft.com/o/ibb](https://keenious.talentlyft.com/o/ibb)

\- Full Stack Engineer - Product development - You will architect and develop
the user system as well as implement new functionality directly into the tool
itself. You will also work tightly with the rest of the team on talking with
user and conceptualizing and implementing new features based on feedback and
ideas.
[https://keenious.talentlyft.com/o/ibd](https://keenious.talentlyft.com/o/ibd)

Our stack: TypeScript, React, Redux, NodeJS, AWS, Python, Docker microservice
containers, PyTorch, Gensim ++

If these positions seems interesting to you or you have any questions please
reach out to me at frode (at) keenious.com or apply at
[https://keenious.talentlyft.com/](https://keenious.talentlyft.com/). This is
a great opportunity if you want to have an impact on an AI product that is
helping with education and research.

------
Legal_One
LEGAL ONE GMBH / BERLIN, GERMANY / ONSITE, FULLTIME

We are Legal One - a fast growing legal tech startup in the heart of Berlin.
It is important to us that legal services are tailor made, affordable, and can
be used by anyone, anytime.

You can find all our open positions here:
[https://legal.one/karriere.php](https://legal.one/karriere.php)

Up for a challenge?

We are looking forward to your application via our career page or
alternatively just drop us a line at jobs@legal.one We keep our recruitment
process practical and straightforward!

------
esmaydrieduite
At Amberscript, a startup based in Amsterdam, we are hiring both a senior
back-end engineer and a full-stack engineer. Find more info via: \-
[https://www.amberscript.com/en/full-stack-
developer](https://www.amberscript.com/en/full-stack-developer) \-
[https://www.amberscript.com/en/backend-
engineer](https://www.amberscript.com/en/backend-engineer) If interested,
please email esmay@amberscript.com

------
xtracto
Paystand | QA Automation Engineer, Sr. DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE |
Guadalajara, Jalisco. Mexico|
[https://www.paystand.com](https://www.paystand.com)

Paystand is creating the a next generation B2B payment network to make
payments faster, more convenient and more secure. We are also building tools
for the AR and AP teams of the worlds (CFOs and Controllers love us!).

Technologies: Typescript, Javascript, NodeJS, Angular, several AWS tech.,
MySQL, Kafka, Solidity, Rabbit, etc.

If you are interested, please send your resume at hnjobs@paystand.com

------
dustingetz
Work on [http://www.hyperfiddle.net/](http://www.hyperfiddle.net/), this is a
core platform engineering role. dustin@hyperfiddle.net. Requires mastery of
ClojureScript and of PLs generally. remote, international OK with overlap to
US Eastern Time, freelancers OK. current iteration of our DSL:
[https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/96c928f755c736d2b525bb61a...](https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/96c928f755c736d2b525bb61a0c60b9e)

------
ozi
NexHealth | San Francisco, New York City, or Remote | Full-time

NexHealth is building a platform that extends electronic health record and
practice management systems to connect providers, patients, 3rd parties with
features like online scheduling, secure messaging, and telehealth.

We have multiple engineering, marketing, and sales positions available. We're
also looking to hire a head of people and a finance manager.

300% year-over-year growth. Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/nexhealth)

------
westoque
AgencyMVP | Software Engineer | Dallas-Fort Worth Area, TX | Fulltime | ONSITE

AgencyMVP is a smart lead management system for the insurance industry. We use
AI/Machine Learning to rank leads based on who's most valuable and who's most
likely to close.

We aim to be the simplest and smartest lead management system for the
insurance industry.

We are rapidly expanding to be the leader in lead management. We are currently
looking software engineers to join our team. We use industry best practices
for code reviews, CI, and have a highly skilled team that has contributed to
different open source projects.

The Tech:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Ember.JS

\- HTML / CSS / JavaScript

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- Sinatra

\- AWS

Contact: billy [at] agencymvp.com

------
JodiePinkowski1
Ably | Onsite in London, UK (remote for now) | Full-time |
[https://ably.io](https://ably.io)

We provide APIs to simplify and overcome the complex aspects of the most
demanding realtime engineering. This reduces the operational burden of
engineering teams, allowing them to build and scale realtime apps faster and
more efficiently.

we’re laying the foundations for mass deployments of Autonomous Vehicles, IoT
networks, and AI-powered experiences. We have openings for:

\- VP of Engineering

\- Lead Site Reliability Engineer (perm)

\- Node.js Developer (perm)

Email: jodie@ably.io for more info.

------
zia505
We are looking for a full-time, remote developer with strong PHP skills to
join our international team.

Through the VC4A.com platform, we connect high growth high impact
entrepreneurs to growth opportunities and capital resources. Join our team as
we build up startup ecosystems in the world’s most exciting emerging markets,
tapping innovation and entrepreneurial talent from all corners of the globe.

[https://vc4a.com/jobs/php-developer/](https://vc4a.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
LevonK
TrueData | Los Angeles, CA | Remote | - Sr. Mobile Engineer

TrueData is a flexible, privacy-by-design platform for brands and mobile app
publishers that delivers the unique combination of audiences, analytics, data
onboarding, and consent management.

We're looking for and iOS and Android mobile engineer, interested in
"developing for developers" building our lightweight SDK.

[https://apply.workable.com/truedata/j/2DBA6C354E/](https://apply.workable.com/truedata/j/2DBA6C354E/)

------
SteveAttentive
Attentive | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE (remote until early 2021, onsite
when safe to return)

Attentive is a personalized mobile messaging platform, delivering the future
of two-way mobile communications between companies and consumers. Attentive is
one of the fastest-growing software companies in the country – driving
billions in revenue for our 1,000+ customers. Attentive has raised over $163M
in funding, including a $70M Series C investment in January 2020, with
investors including Sequoia, IVP, and Bain Capital Ventures. As a result,
we're looking to more than double our Engineering team again in 2020, seeking:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811d-ff61e8f31290)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af5...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af55-dde92b82eb91)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/fa90e208-fc29-49b4-b0c...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/fa90e208-fc29-49b4-b0cf-c0c91a233662)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b520-760614bbe7c7)

Our interview process involves a 30-minute phone screen, a 60-minute coding
interview using CoderPad over Google Hangouts, and a virtual final round
interview with three 60-minute technical interviews followed by a 30-minute
chat with an Engineering Manager. The virtual onsite is also over Google
Hangouts, using CoderPad and Miro for our coding and system architecture
interviews.

If you want to get a feel for our office when everyone is onsite, check out
this video highlighting our Engineering team:
[https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-
attentive/](https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-attentive/)

Feel free to email me directly at sfleming@attentivemobile.com, thanks!

------
rodcoelho
Bluecore | Manhattan NYC, NY| Principal Engineer, Platform Data &
Infrastructure | Full-time | bluecore.com

Bluecore is hiring a Principal Engineer to develop high-throughput systems
with Go and gRPC on the Google Cloud Platform. If you're interested in leading
development on systems that scale on amazing infrastructure, please apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/bluecore/45d79235-034f-4012-90f9-1cc48...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluecore/45d79235-034f-4012-90f9-1cc48dcaf114)

------
minasmarios
Univation nonprofit | Students & Graduates- Remote | Volunteering-Internship

Univation is a full inspiring & empowering program that aims at developing
student startups at 100+ Universities in 2020 and empowering 1000+ teams to
get "From Student to Entrepreneur".

▪Chief Technology Officer▪Full-stack developer▪Head of Partnerships - NGOs &
Companies▪Univation Hub Incubation Program Designer▪

Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/H4Ri7Sjjn8HnW7Nx5](https://forms.gle/H4Ri7Sjjn8HnW7Nx5)

------
njrc
Bevy Labs, Inc. | Remote (North/South America) | Full-time | Engineering and
Customer Success | [https://www.bevyhq.com/](https://www.bevyhq.com/)

Bevy powers community for the best brands in the world. Enterprise-grade
software designed to build, grow and scale global Customer-to-Customer
communities, both in-person and virtual.

Find all current job postings at
[https://grnh.se/6afb25352us](https://grnh.se/6afb25352us)

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=468586900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Data Scientist / Biostatistician: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=466020200...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4660202002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
idme_jobs
ID.me | DevOps/IT Admin/Security/Data | Full-time | Onsite (after pandemic) |
McLean, VA USA

ID.me is a 110 person and rapidly growing tech startup in the DC area working
on building critical identity services for veterans, nurses, first responders,
and others(over 20 million users and growing!). We are looking to grow in a
few different areas:

Senior DevOps Engineers

Senior IT Administrator

Security Operations Engineers

Senior Solutions Engineer (aka Sales Engineer)

Data Analyst

[https://www.id.me/careers](https://www.id.me/careers)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo ONSITE | Frontend, Full stack, Backend Engineers!

At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights. We are a profitable mid sized
(less than 90) healthcare company. Our stack is React, Scala, Java, Python,
Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
curbflow
curbFlow | REMOTE | Sr. Backend Engineer, Lead ML Engineer, Computer Vision
engineer | Full-time | www.curbflow.com

curbFlow's mission is to bring order to the chaos of our city streets, and
we're beginning with the most painful part of the passenger and delivery
experience: pickups and drop-offs at the curb. Since the advent of on-demand
services, demand for the curbside has far outstripped its supply, causing
record congestion, unsafe behavior and lack of equity on city curbsides.
curbFlow solves this by acting as the air traffic control tower for the city
curb, sourcing supply from municipalities and demand from commercial
operators, like existing customers UPS and DoorDash.

We’re a remote-first company, though we have small hubs in SF, DC, and NYC for
people who prefer an office environment. We primarily develop in python and
node.

Sr. Backend Engineer - You’d be working on the backend for our mobile apps,
aggregating data from our edge computer vision devices and writing the core
logic for our reservation system.

Lead Mobile Engineer - Own our React Native based mobile apps. We're looking
for people who have experience making fluid products that delight users.

Computer Vision engineer - Open call for various levels, we’re looking for
people with passion and a strong track record of using academic learnings in
real-world scenarios.

Please apply through lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow?team=Product%2C%20Design%20%2...](https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow?team=Product%2C%20Design%20%26%20Engineering)

------
yoitsme
Sensable|Senior Backend Engineer|Palo Alto, CA| Onsite, Full-time

We are building a video-based solution for Industry 4.0. You will be part of
an exciting startup that gives you the opportunity to:

Work on a disruptive product in its early stages Solve challenging problems
involving analysis, algorithms, and scale.

A key contributor to the exciting AI/ML product We are looking for an engineer
who is familiar in C and optionally C++. Knowledge of Java and Python is a
plus.

Apply by emailing jobs@getsensable.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
pmgrecruiting
PMG Digital Agency | Lead Application Developer (Full Stack) and Director of
Product | Dallas-Fort Worth, TX | Full-Time |
[https://www.pmg.com/](https://www.pmg.com/)

Lead Application Developer:
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4674225002](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4674225002)
Director of Product:
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4585407002](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4585407002)

Our technology team is a diverse group of developers, software engineers, data
scientists, and SQL gurus creating large-scale web applications that provide
insights for some of the top Fortune 500 companies. With us, you can feed your
passion for problem-solving by building solutions without all of the red tape.
At PMG, you will get to spin up servers, try new cloud services, and
experiment with new languages, all while contributing to open source software.
We’re devoted to problem-solving and finding the true value of data, and are
looking for people who are too.

We work in a fast-paced environment with Github at the center. Our proprietary
technology empowers some of the biggest brands in the world, giving our
engineers and data scientists exposure to huge amounts of business data. By
working at PMG, you can steer the agency’s roadmap to support expanding
technical needs, experiment with data visualization and usability, and work
directly with clients to help them unlock the potential of their first-and-
third party customer data.

PMG is a global independent digital company that seeks to inspire people and
brands that anything is possible. Driven by shared success, PMG uses strategy,
creative, media, and insights, as well as its proprietary marketing
intelligence platform Alli, to deliver against its mantra of Digital Made for
Humans™. With offices in New York, London, Dallas, Austin and Fort Worth, our
team is made up of 250 employees globally, and our work for brands like Apple,
Beats by Dre, Sephora, Old Navy, Cole Haan, SurveyMonkey and N26 runs across
50+ countries and has received top industry recognition from Cannes Lions to
Adweek Media Plan of the Year.

Tech Stack: PHP, React, NodeJS, GoLang

------
bmcahren
skulabs.com | Software Engineers & Sales Engineers | Coral Springs, FL | Full-
time | ONSITE

We're a growing lightweight ERP with emphasis on modern order picking, order
packing, inventory management, and ecommerce multi-channel selling needs. We
have a growing list of enterprise customers as well as a small army of sellers
of all sizes looking to take control of their operations once they've grown
out of their existing solution. Most of our sellers are on Amazon, Shopify,
BigCommerce, eBay, or a POS solution like Square.

Openings: Full-time UX focused NodeJS + Vue/React developer with solid
understanding of complex JSON/XML data common in the ecommerce and package
shipping industries. Must have an interface design portfolio exhibiting
experience with complex "backend" interfaces as well as personal proficiency
in complex JSON data handling.

Full-time sales engineer / warehouse consultant. ERPs are hard even for our
customer experts to reason about. Present solutions to industry leading
operations and ensure the onboarding process meets customer needs through
developer coordination and a consultative onboarding approach. Must have
experience in enterprise account management and/or warehouse consulting
experience.

Email careers@ or brent@ our domain if you're interested. No recruiters
please.

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
kag0
Lightform | Projection Mapping | Web Developer | ONSITE San Francisco | visa
available | lightform.com

Lightform makes projection mapping accessible for everyone. The cloud team is
looking for someone to own the web codebase as we grow cloud based control of
projected augmented reality experiences.

[https://jobs.lever.co/lightform/9bb69449-9a90-4132-8c1b-39fc...](https://jobs.lever.co/lightform/9bb69449-9a90-4132-8c1b-39fcad01c71c)

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA| Multiple roles | Full-time | www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced
cardiac monitoring and continuous care in every home.

Senior Firmware Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo |Mid-Level Corporate Generalist | REMOTE (US)

DuckDuckGo | Director, Frontend | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer, Email | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior User Researcher | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
bastienbeurier
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Senior Data Scientist | Onsite in Paris, France,
Europe | Full-time | VISA sponsorship

We work on providing automated insights to product teams. We have many
challenges around Big Data & AI. Founders are ex-Uber senior/staff engineers.
Several unicorn customers, dataset of 200bn+ events We offer above-market pay
and equity. No requirement to speak French, 100% English at the work place.

Reach out: bb@lazylantern.com

------
plantain
SkySight | [https://skysight.io](https://skysight.io) | REMOTE | Part-
time/Contract | React/CSS/UI/UX developer Small company based in Germany,
myself and a few contractors, looking for React JS/Native/CSS/UI/UX skills for
a frontend rewrite project. Must have an eye for good design/UX.

WebGL/GIS/charting/infovis/aviation/weather skills a bonus.

email to: matthew (at) skysight.io

~~~
pratikmodh
Hey matthew, I have seen your job post in
[https://skysight.io](https://skysight.io) for remote ReactJs developer. I
have a recommendation for one of my colleague from our Freelancer team who is
expert ReactJS developer.

Technical Skills: React, HTML5, CSS3, UI/UX, WebGL Availability: Full Time /
Part Time / Remote Experience: 5+ years Rate: $35/hr

Kindly get in touch with us to discuss further...

Thanks & Regards, Pratik Modh

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com) Veterinary medicine is one of the
essential services needed to be provided during the coronavirus pandemic.
Every day, veterinarians risk themselves to take care of your pets, and we're
working every day at Vetspire to build them the tools to do so while following
social-distancing best practices.

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work will
consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. Some
examples of what your weeks may look like: building remote tools for pet
owners to sign consent forms, pay invoices, and fill in information online so
they don't have to walk into the clinics during the pandemic, creating an
emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, or designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders.

You'll be working directly with our clients (the veterinarians and staff)
using Vetspire, and talking with them almost every day to better understand
their needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling
role to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. As such, this is more than just an engineering
role, as, although you can code and develop remotely, you'll be expected to go
into the hospitals every now and then to talk with the users directly,
understand their needs, design solutions with them, and iterate on the
results.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
iStreamPlanet
iStreamPlanet | Multiple Engineers | Full Time | Remote |

iStreamPlanet is one of the largest streaming platforms in the world for
broadcasters; doing thousands of live events a each year. We are a unique
organization with the size and feel of a small company, but the stability and
world-reaching impact of a much larger enterprise.

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003)

Sr. Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003)

Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003)

Sr. Software Engineer Web Development-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003)

Sr. Product Owner-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003)

~~~
slekker
Hey, I am interested in applying, would you consider a candidate working based
in South America? Thanks!

------
rodneyg_
Safe (REMOTE) | Engineer, Product Designer, Product Manager

Hi, I'm the Founder and CEO of Safe. At Safe, we make easy-to-use privacy
tools. Our goal is to make encryption as easy as calling an Uber or starting a
Zoom meeting.

Safe is growing and looking to expand to other platforms. We are hiring across
product, design and engineering.

Learn more about Safe here: [https://safepgpapp.com](https://safepgpapp.com)

To apply, send a short note to: rodney@codesigned.studio

------
rcacuity
AcuityMD | Software Engineer | Remote in USA | Full-time | www.acuitymd.com

We're a small startup building a vertical specific SaaS platform for the
medical device industry. We're looking to bring on talented engineers who are
interested in making an impact in the healthcare space through a combination
of enterprise SaaS workflows and data science.

We're a fully distributed team.

Our stack: Elasticsearch, Typescript, React, GraphQL, Apache BEAM/Spark

Reach at jobs at our domain

------
jevincrest
SendEnvelope | Frontend Developer | REMOTE | Part-Time |
[https://sendenvelope.com](https://sendenvelope.com)

SendEnvelope.com provides a fast, easy, and secure way to send Snail Mail
Online. You can send First Class Mail Online and Send Certified Mail online.

We are in the early stages of launching, and are looking for a frontend
developer to come make our product pixel perfect.

If interested, email dev@sendenvelope.com for more information.

~~~
ag_user123
I would like to apply, but your email address is not working. Check my website
andrejgajdos.com and if you are interested in working with me email me pls
mail@andrejgajdos.com

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile/Backend
Developers

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers (backend/frontend/mobile) in
Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
coliquio
coliquio/medflex | Backend Developer Nodejs (German language required)| REMOTE
in Germany | www.coliquiocareers.com

medflex ist ein Startup von coliquio, der größten deutschen Ärzte-Community.
Wir machen die Kommunikation zwischen Arzt und Patient einfacher. In einem
kleinen, hoch motivierten und verteilten Team entwickeln wir von Konstanz und
Remote den medizinischen Messenger medflex weiter.

Als JavaScript Backend Developer innerhalb unseres interdisziplinären Teams
gestaltest, entwickelst und betreust Du unsere Backend Systeme im aktuell
hochspannenden und innovativen Bereich der Telemedizin

Unsere Frontends und verteilten, Node.js betriebenen Backend-Systeme sind in
JavaScript implementiert. Mittels GitLab Pipelines bringen wir unsere
Komponenten in Form von Docker Containern automatisiert auf AWS in Produktion

Mehr Info hier: [https://coliquio.applytojob.com/apply/iKF2ghdeqz/Senior-
Java...](https://coliquio.applytojob.com/apply/iKF2ghdeqz/Senior-JavaScript-
Backend-Developer-mwd-Bei-Medflex-Konstanz-Remote)

------
binah-wookey
ISO UX designer at [https://www.sansar.com/](https://www.sansar.com/)
(contract with possible perm in 6 months) Sansar is all about being CREATIVE
so we're looking for designers with some umpfh in their portfolio, game design
experience preferred, you would be working on interesting features across web,
mobile, desktop and vr. Contact binah@wookey.com - REMOTE OK

------
erik_landerholm
We are! Only one role right now :
[https://releaseapp.io/company](https://releaseapp.io/company)

ReleaseApp - ycw20

~~~
tommy_mcclung
Role is a Senior Software Engineer - Cloud Infrastructure. Here's more about
it:

Release is looking for a Founding Member of the engineering team reporting
directly to one of the co-founders.

This role will be responsible for developing software solutions in Rails
around Docker, Kubernetes and cloud systems (starting with AWS). This position
will also be responsible for interfacing with customers to help understand
their systems and how to take their environments and deploy them onto the
Release platform. A deep understanding of AWS API's, Kubernetes tools, Docker,
Linux systems and able to write Go and/or Rails would be the ideal fit for
this role.

------
HiringatSM
A Stealthmode start-up, located in Palo Alto, Ca., backed by Sequoia in the
AI/Healthcare space is looking for the following:

-DevOps Engineer: Experience with HIPPA/HITRUST compliance and security

-Audio DSP Engineer

-Fullstack/Frontend Engineer: Javascript, React, Node.js, MySQL etc.

-Hardware Engineer: Fluent in one standard programming language (e.g. C/C++, Python, etc) and one hardware description language (Verilog, VHDL, etc)

Please email resumes to hiring@stealthmode.co

------
Linell
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA | Full-time (REMOTE ok for right candidate) |
[https://scorebooklive.com](https://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology? Scorebook Live is building out
a sports data platform that will power the largest sports network in the
world. Our vision combined with our first generation of products has already
positioned Scorebook Live as the most innovative company in the market and we
have thousands of teams using our products already. We are looking for a
front-end focused web developer to help build out the next generation of
products that can scale to meet the needs of thousands of teams and millions
of fans. Our current website is implemented using React, served via Rails, on
AWS, and we looking for someone familiar with this technology.

Working directly with technical, product and design team members from ESPN,
AMAZON and DISNEY, you will drive the future of our website as a member of our
growing engineering team.

This position can work remotely and/or at one of our San Diego, California or
Spokane, Washington offices. This full-time position includes a competitive
salary, benefits and stock option package inside a growing and well-funded
company.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
Linkedin, Github, portfolio, etc.) to linell@scorebooklive.com

Requirements and Expectations:

* 3+ years experience as a Web application developer editing, designing and building scalable web applications using HTML, CSS and JavaScript

* Proficient in React and CSS and possessing a basic understanding of our backend tech stack: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, GraphQL

* Experience using AWS services to design, build and maintain web applications

* Ability to identify and resolve problems uncovered by customer feedback and testing.

* Evaluate code to ensure it meets industry standards, is valid, is properly structured, and is compatible with commercial browsers, devices, and operating systems.

* Comfortable with automated testing

* Able to Work within the U.S. without sponsorship

* Computer Science degree preferred

* Please no external recruiters – candidate profiles submitted from external recruiting agencies will not be considered.

------
lecha
Dialogue | dialogue.co | Montreal | various roles | full time

Dialogue is a hybrid telemedicine service powered by AI and multi-disciplinary
medical team. [https://medium.com/@alexissmirnov/join-dialogue-build-the-
he...](https://medium.com/@alexissmirnov/join-dialogue-build-the-healthcare-
system-we-need-right-now-c8bc0491643c)

------
comrumino
Network Perception ~ ONSITE and REMOTE ~ Chicago IL and Champaign IL

We write software compliance automation (NERC CIP, PCI DSS, etc.). We should
be closing a small series A in the next two months and I've been at this
startup for four years.

[https://www.network-perception.com/careers/](https://www.network-
perception.com/careers/)

------
lancefisher
onXmaps | Mobile GIS 3D Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers) | Montana

We make mapping applications for the outdoors. The company is strong - people
are getting outside more than ever. Our hunt app is #1 in hunting. Our new
Offroad app is #3 in Navigation (behind Google Maps and Waze). We have offices
in Bozeman and Missoula, MT, but we are also remote-friendly. This is a fun
application to work on!

We have multiple engineering positions: * Backend Engineer (golang, Elixir,
Kubernetes, GCP) * Quality Assurance Engineer III * Senior Android Engineer
(Kotlin) * Senior iOS Engineer (Swift) * Senior Web Engineer (JavaScript) *
Software Development Engineer - Mapping Services

We are particularly interested in mobile candidates with strong 3D graphics
skills - game devs welcome.

You should apply! Please mention the HN post.

Apply at: [https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

------
digitalcrafts
DigitalCrafts | Remote (US) | Web Development Instructor

Part-time and full-time opportunities for seasoned full-stack web developers.
5+ years of experience. Come share your knowledge with developers excited to
learn!
[https://www.digitalcrafts.com/careers.html](https://www.digitalcrafts.com/careers.html)

------
jeniax
Our mission at Jobscan is to empower job seekers and help them land more
interviews. We analyze resumes and LinkedIn profiles against job descriptions,
helping our users stand out against the competition. Our users love us - we’re
completely user-funded, profitable, and growing exponentially.

We are looking for smart, driven, enthusiastic Senior Software Engineers to
help us build the next generation of job search tools. You’ll join our
Seattle-based engineering team, delivering new features and tools to our
growing user base. You’ll use modern and proven technologies to help us exceed
our user’s expectations and scale our tools to an increasingly global
audience, working in a fast-paced environment and reporting directly to our
CTO. This is a great chance to be part of a growing organization that is
passionate about building software the right way as well as continually
providing opportunities for professional growth.

Please apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/1e2916f3-856b-43a6-9a2e-4d69...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/1e2916f3-856b-43a6-9a2e-4d6919f2f8ce)

 __We are considering remote applicants in PST Timezone or Seattle, WA __

-Jenia Xayamountry Recruiter for Jobscan

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE (post-COVID) |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation built on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We’re well funded and growing
our engineering ranks to keep building out our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Software Engineer

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
holoduke
Payaut.com Amsterdam onside - fulltime java developers, frontend developers
and technical writers.

Payaut is a very ambitious and healthy one year old fintech startup seeking
for developers to help us grow further.

Main tech we use: java, kotlin, nodejs, spring lot, cockroachdb, Kafka, docker
and more.

If you feel interested and want to know more, mail me at
gillis.haasnoot@payaut.com

------
tomersabo
dMetrics | NYC | Frontend, Backend, Algorithms Eng | Onsite

\- Zero-code, end-to-end NLP framework for non-technical subject matter
experts (i.e., people other than us). This means Internet scale data
ingestion, near-deduplication, interactive pipeline orchestration, training &
annotator management, visualization, signal validation.

\- We are usually called upon when the usual run-of-the-mill solutions fail
(serve grade A clients).

\- Open positions for senior backend, frontend, and algorithms engineers.

\- MIT PhD founders (male+female), strong research team, looking to match the
level on the engineering side (we are 17).

\- CS BS minimum - strong theory knowledge required. ML/NLP background a plus.

\- Stack: AWS, ES, Spark, Java backend, React frontend, Java+Python
algorithms.

\- Onsite - NYC (but remote until the end of end of times).

\- More info / to apply:
[https://dmetrics.com/careers](https://dmetrics.com/careers)

------
meltemz
causaLens | Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Quantitative Analyst| Front End Developer | Full-time | London |
www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

~~~
vavantoo
Do you offer Tier 2 visa sponsorship?

------
mrjn
Dgraph | Community, Distributed System and Frontend Engineers | Palo Alto,
Bangalore, Remote | Full-time |
[https://dgraph.io/careers](https://dgraph.io/careers)

Dgraph is looking for Community Engineer (top priority), Distributed System
Engineers and Frontend Developers.

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | FULL REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

\--------

May 2020 update: because we build remote access software, we're seeing a surge
of teams everywhere go remote -- we could definitely use your help!

\--------

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, k8s, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking
systems in Go.

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), building software to help people work
remotely. We have high standards and high levels of respect for each other and
our customers.

Current roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Golang, distributed systems)

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Technical Writer

* Front End Developer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com

------
The_Amp_Walrus
Anika Legal (Volunteer) | Melbourne, Australia | Part time (10h/wk) | Mostly
remote, some onsite required |
[https://anikalegal.com](https://anikalegal.com)

Anika Legal is a free online legal service for Victorian renters. We currently
specialise in tenancy rights and tenancy repairs. We are mostly a volunteer
organisation (including me), with 3 full time paid staff and 20+ volunteers.
This is an unpaid volunteer role. We are a registered charity in Australia.

Our service currently works like this:

\- A client submits their problem to us on our website

\- A paralegal, typically a volunteer law student, engages with the client and
gives advice which is then approved by our supervising lawyer

We have been running for ~18 months and are currently focusing on scaling our
services and becoming self-funded. We plan to fund our services by providing a
practical legal training unit to universities, who will pay per-student. We
hope to scale our operations by keeping our services and training fully-online
and adopting productivity boosting technologies.

The tech team is just me at the moment ([https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
segal-aa132093/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-segal-aa132093/)). You
would be the second addition to the team, so I can't really speak to our
engineering culture yet. That said, you will be given autonomy and will
contribute to key decisions about our work. Work is done during personal time
with a time commitment between 2-10 hours per week. This may change as we
launch our first pilot course with a university in June - there may be more
work to do as we hit some unforseen issues.

I can say there are some good things about volunteering with Anika:

\- You're helping vulnerable people deal with stressful rental problems with
your webdev skills

\- You get to wear lots of hats: a little bit of CTO, business analyst,
frontend, backend and infra

\- The culture is really good: high trust, friendly, ambitious

Tech Stack: Python/Django, Postgres, AWS, Docker, CircleCI, Ansible, React,
WD-40 and duct tape

You will need to bring your own laptop. Running our current code on Windows
might be a struggle. Mac / Linux should be OK.

Please read the position description here, instructions on how to apply
within: [https://anikalegal-public.s3-ap-
southeast-2.amazonaws.com/sw...](https://anikalegal-public.s3-ap-
southeast-2.amazonaws.com/swe-volunteer-pd.pdf)

------
ctrnn
Sylvera // AI for Carbon Markets infrastructure // UK, in LONDON preferred,
REMOTE possible GMT +- 3 Hours. We are looking for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Full Stack Developer

\- Machine Learning Engineer

Full description available at www.sylvera.io/careers

HN apps get priority (ofc") You can apply direct at careers@sylvera.io and put
HN in the title of the email

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time We have an open source
driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Unlike most other companies in the self driving car space, we are profitable
and have 1000s of daily active users. Search "openpilot" on YouTube to see
some of them.

We're looking for a software engineer to develop openpilot, an ML Engineer /
Data Scientist, a Safety Engineer, an Infrastructure Engineer, and a
Navigation Designer. Go to [https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs) for
more information on the positions and requirements.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai and we'll get back to
you within 24 hours.

------
Farbodkhz
We are QPage, an end to end recruitment and onboarding automation SaaS.

We are a seed-stage startup with a beta phase MVP stationed in Tallinn,
Estonia.

We are looking for sharp, passionate, and experienced CTO as a co-founder with
equity and salary options.

Drop us a message to pouya@qpage.one in case you find yourself a great co-
founder.

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE/Remote |
wsalle@ebay.com

Looking for a full stack developer with true grit. Comfortable in the most
challenging codebases and the most elegant systems alike. We need your help to
reinvent the recommender systems experience. Work to improve our
recommendations on the eBay item pages.
[https://www.ebay.com/itm/391754499916](https://www.ebay.com/itm/391754499916).
Billions of calls a day and hundreds of thousands of users. 2+ years of
experience required. Can work with Java / Scala / Node / html / css. Our
interview consists of two phone screens. Then you come for a virtual onsite to
meet the team and do a code test.

wsalle@ebay.com | Ask for Adam

------
simplezeal
Microsoft | ONSITE | Redmond, WA | Need to have work authorization

Details - [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/827264/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/827264/Software-Engineer)

------
maria_fazikova
Senior Backend Developer | komoot - cycling and hiking navigation app | remote
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-developer)

------
philrenaud
Nylas | New York, San Francisco, Toronto, or Denver | U.S./Canada, Remote-OK |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Here are some of our open roles. To view all open roles, click the first link
below:

* All open roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/205da68c2us](https://grnh.se/205da68c2us)

* Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/20f570722us](https://grnh.se/20f570722us)

* Senior Backend Engineer (SF, Toronto, NY): [https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us](https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Data Science (SF, Toronto, NY): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Director of Implementation Engineering (SF, NYC, Denver): [https://grnh.se/9f6a060a2us](https://grnh.se/9f6a060a2us)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
kvz
Transloadit | Remote | Parttime Project | Go | Terraform

Hi! We’d like someone to build a terraform provider that can provision our
file encoding cloud service. Do you have experience with that and some hours
to spare? Link me to past providers that you built on Twitter @kvz and we’ll
talk!

~~~
kvz
For anyone stumbling upon this via Google, the HN post paid off and we're
nearly done implementing this! [https://github.com/transloadit/terraform-
provider-transloadi...](https://github.com/transloadit/terraform-provider-
transloadit)

~~~
kvz
Just launched with a blog post here
[https://transloadit.com/blog/2020/05/announcing-the-
transloa...](https://transloadit.com/blog/2020/05/announcing-the-transloadit-
terraform-provider/)

------
nlake44
SuPragma | remote | Full Time
[https://github.com/supragma/supragma/wiki](https://github.com/supragma/supragma/wiki)

Open source and just starting. Get in on the ground floor. Email me at
raj@supragma.com

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site

Come work at a top 10 trafficked site. We are looking for:

-Director, Trust and Safety

-Technical Product Owner

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

~~~
vidro3
would a developer encounter a lot of porn day-to-day or is content at least
partly replaced with kittens or something?

------
ansuman2020
I am looking for application security pen testing jobs including manual code
reviews. Having more than 10+years of experience in performing offensive
pentesting assessments. Looking forward for any positive engagement.

------
NYCounihan
Torch, Chicago

\- Full-time, lead principal engineer \- Venture-backed company led by
industry veteran

apply here:
[https://forms.gle/roE74wBznxkNRTKM6](https://forms.gle/roE74wBznxkNRTKM6) or
here: alex@torch3pl.com

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-
time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent software engineers: graduates
from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google,
Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz, and we currently have lots of
runway

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in a week or two

Tech Stack: python, C++, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
roadbeats
HiPeople | Berlin | Full-time

HiPeople is a Berlin based fast-moving startup founded in 2019 to shape the
future of recruiting.

Our tech stack is Go, TypeScript, React and Redux and we're looking for
software engineers to work on our product.

E-mail: azer@hipeople.io

------
johnnymonster
Capital One | Washington DC, Nova | Software Engineering | Onsite only

We are building security tools for the enterprise. Looking for a backend
Golang api developer and a dev ops engineer.

email me at john dot nelson at capitalone dot com

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management | Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE* _The company is
fully remote until the COVID-19 situation improves

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my team currently include:

_ Product Manager, Product Listing Pages - We're reimagining how users find
what they’re looking for in a catalog of 10M+ products. This role is focused
on helping customers effectively browse through our product listing pages
across devices.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
cyprushire
Mindgeek | NodeJS, React, PHP | Cyprus | Full-Time | ONSITE | EU passport-
holders only

We are the industry leader in adult entertainment, owning and running the
largest properties (PornHub, Brazzers, MyDirtyHobby etc)

Open positions:

Javascript Developers (Full-stack )
[https://grnh.se/7723a7a52us](https://grnh.se/7723a7a52us) We are using React
& NodeJS but experience in any JS framework will do.

PHP Developers [https://grnh.se/417d94792us](https://grnh.se/417d94792us) We
are using Laravel, Symfony components, Microservices

------
imixim
iMixim | Full-time | Los Angeles, Remote |
[http://www.imixim.com](http://www.imixim.com)

iMixim is building an automated mixing platform to streamline the process of
translating audio recordings to professionally sounding mixes through the use
of AI/Machine Learning.

We're looking to bring on

\- Full-Stack Engineer \- Machine Learning Engineer with an understanding of
DSP

Email: jobs<@>imixim.com for more info.

------
alexholmes
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com
(mailto:3Cmegan.mcdevitt@apple.com)

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com (mailto:lha@apple.com).

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
protecting Apple users, developers and services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically typed language such
as Java, C++ or Scala. We're looking to hire in our Cupertino, Austin and
Vancouver offices.

If interested send your resume to fear-eng-hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in
the email subject.

\-- Developer Ecosystem Engineering — Do you thrive on variety, collaboration,
and facilitating solutions to software engineering challenges? Are you looking
to continually apply the best practices of your craft with peers from multiple
areas of Software Development across multiple internal and external partners?
Partner Engineering is a role focused on improving our software ecosystem.
Some of the ways it may be improved is by working closely with our partner
external software developers, to help them land technology transitions and
stay modern with platform best practices. You will listen to their
requirements, goals and enhancement requests then translate those into
improvements in our own APIs or features when applicable. You will work with
our internal teams to understand what’s needed of our external partners as we
develop new technologies and products, and then work with those partners to
find the most efficient way to meet those needs.

Apply online ([https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200116242/partner-
engin...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200116242/partner-engineering))
or send a resume to DeveloperEcosystemEngineering@apple.com with [HN] in the
email subject.

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. Over 75K paying organizations around the world
rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks to
strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

Asana stands for teams - come be a part of ours:

* Product Engineers \- in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct) \- in New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Infrastructure Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Security Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer)

* Full Stack Software Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-s...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-stack)

* Android Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

* New Grad Software Engineer in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1793586/new-graduate--software-...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1793586/new-graduate--software-engineering)

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
oldmeaty
sweetgreen ([https://www.sweetgreen.com](https://www.sweetgreen.com)) | Culver
City, CA or Irvine, CA | Full Time |
[https://grnh.se/e2e8c5091](https://grnh.se/e2e8c5091)

At sweetgreen our business evolves every day as do the solutions we invent to
meet those emerging needs. We believe that it’s a mix of individual skill and
collaboration that leads to successful outcomes. There is no standard
definition of what an Engineer is or does, and depending on where you’re
coming from things might look a little different.

We’re technology agnostic, but we have a propensity to leverage lean tools
that are best suited to get the job done. Our most popular choices are Node
and Ruby, and are often deployed to either a severless or container
orchestrated platform. Our frontend clients leverage a variety of frameworks,
including React. We try not to over index on the latest tech and to instead
focus on the tools that allow for the greatest development experience, quality
of work, and productivity.

We value, encourage, and support diversity in backgrounds and opinions. We are
human, fallible, life-long learners - we make mistakes from which we learn and
grow. We partner with Product, Design, Data, IT, Operations, and Business
stakeholders in long-term ownership of the solutions we build to improve the
lives of our customers.

Our mission within Engineering is to create, operate, and continually improve
upon software critical to the overall sweetgreen mission. We provide technical
expertise, guidance, and vision to our partners and stakeholders in order to
inform sustainable thinking across sweetgreen.

Our sincere vision is to be a world-class engineering organization leading the
food experience revolution.

Jobs:

[https://grnh.se/e2e8c5091](https://grnh.se/e2e8c5091)

\- Enterprise Data Warehouse Architect (Culver City, CA)

\- Lead Engineer/Architect - Full Stack (Customer Relationship Platform)
(Culver City, CA)

\- Lead Software Engineer, Full Stack - Store + Operations (Orange County, CA)

\- Senior Engineer - Full Stack (Customer Relationship Platform) (Culver City,
CA)

\- Senior QA Engineer (Culver City, CA)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Store + Operations (Orange County, CA)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack (OC) (Irvine, CA)

~~~
rattlion
We're updating this list all the time, so there may be positions not present
that are either currently or soon to be open. Please get in touch you're
interested in our mission!

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mrmattryan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mrmattryan/)

------
hbcondo714
The Pacific Financial Group | Cybersecurity Analyst | Bellevue, WA | Full Time
| tpfg.com

The Pacific Financial Group Inc. (‘TPFG’) is an innovative, fast growing
investment advisory and WealthTech company with $3 Billion in assets under
management. Even in the midst of an unprecedented global health crisis, our
numbers illustrate the fantastic health and well-being of our firm.

TPFG is adding a new Cybersecurity Analyst role to build an environment
prepared to prevent, detect, respond, and respond to an evolving cloud and
enterprise security environment. This is a great opportunity for a mid-level
analyst looking to gain experience from our staff that has been working in
this space for many years. We are looking for someone with the following
experience:

    
    
      NIST Standards
      OWASP Top 10
      SANS CWE Top 25
      CERT Secure Coding
      Complying with SSAE-16, SOC2 Type II, ISO 27001:2005 standards
    
      CASP, CISM, CHFI, CEH, CAP, Sec+, or CISSP certified
    
      AWS Security Specialist, AWS SysOps Administrator or AWS DevOps Engineer experience
    

Our company benefits include:

    
    
      100% Company paid Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance coverage for employee
      Scheduled Holidays, following the NYSE calendar
      Untracked PTO plan
      Participation and matching in company 401K plan
    

All our positions are listed on our company website:
[https://www.tpfg.com/careers/](https://www.tpfg.com/careers/)

If interested, send your resume to: careers (at) tpfg.com and mention HN or PM
me directly.

------
eddiecalzone
Rally Health | Multiple openings: Back-end (Scala/Play), Front-end (React),
Security, Devops, test automation, Engineering Managers, Product Managers,
Network Engineers, others | Chicago, DC, San Francisco, others | Full-time,
REMOTE | [https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91](https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91)

Multiple openings for front-end (typical React stack, Android/iOS, etc), back-
end (Scala/Play, all levels welcome), Security, Dev-ops (still a thing), test
automation, engineering managers, product managers, QA, Network Engineers,
many more.

100% remote interview/hiring process until coronapocalypse subsides. After
that, work from our offices in Chicago, DC, Denver, San Fran, L.A., Las Vegas,
Minneapolis, or remotely.

tl;dr: great people, great benefits, great mission, great technology in a
collaborative environment. There's also a nice referral bonus, so here's my
loaded URL:

[https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91](https://grnh.se/25bbc9f91) (Click [Browse
Openings] at the bottom of the page)

_________

Rally believes in putting health care in the hands of individuals with a
seamless experience, providing personalized, data-driven information and
recommendations that can help improve outcomes and decrease costs for
everyone. Rally’s Health Solutions help members set personalized daily goals,
gives recommendations, and incentivizes progress with rewards. Rally’s Care
Solutions make healthcare costs easy to understand and care easy to find. More
than 20 million consumers currently have access to the Rally platform through
payers such as UnitedHealthcare, BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina, and
thousands of employer groups. Rallyers have dedicated themselves to
transforming the health care industry for the better.

------
johndevor
Hiring backend developer for small 2-person startup:

Looking for experience with:

* Docker/scaling

* Graphql

* Websockets

* React

* Auth/Auth0/oAuth

* Roles/permissions

* Anonymous users

Email: johndevor@gmail.com

~~~
johndevor
And I should clarify we work in JavaScript.

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Principal Front End Engineer & Sr Software Engineer |
Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site OR REMOTE | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose. You can read our
accolades and I'll reference them below, but the truth is nothing matters more
than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy. Our farmers are able to produce better quality crops
with fewer resources and less land. For example, we piloted a program with
Anheiser-Busch and saved 2 BILLION gallons of water in the last year.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React & Apollo front end, some Node on back end) and
Python (Flask for the back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indi...).

We work on the most under-hyped sector in startups today (agtech) 2 years in a
row:

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/](https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...).

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

------
Schwolop
Cooltrax | Principal IoT Engineer | Melbourne, AUSTRALIA | AU$120-140k,
negotiable | ONSITE & WFH | Full-Time |
[https://cooltrax.com](https://cooltrax.com)

We’re an industrial IoT company that builds our own hardware and writes
software to monitor temperatures, control fridges, and track trailers as they
transport goods across the country. We operate in Australia and the United
States and have a distributed engineering team with the home base in
Melbourne.

We’ve been running our IoT platform for over 15 years and the hardware and
firmware have evolved a lot in that time. We now see an opportunity for a
major revolution in our hardware based on our market-leading position. We’re
developing a new hardware platform running Linux and using this momentum to
rethink our IoT backend and database structure. This role will own the
firmware and software architecture of this platform, and work closely with the
rest of the Engineering team to integrate it all. It's a big ask, but a great
opportunity to make an impact and join a growing company in the driver's seat
for a key project.

Our technology stack includes Typescript, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Redis, Node,
K8S, and Azure. For this project we're inclined to write the platform software
in Python, but ultimately - you will make that decision!

If you’re the type of person we’re looking for, you’ll be nodding along to
most of these points:

    
    
      • You have likely worked in a consulting product development role or as a senior 
        or lead engineer on a commercially released mechatronic device
      • You can read a PCB and datasheets and are fluent in a variety of protocols 
        including Bluetooth (bonus points if you’ve implemented a v5.1 BLE stack!)
      • You know how to write an SRS and detailed design, and then validate a product 
        against it
      • You’ve written firmware and device drivers in the past and are comfortable 
        reviewing and integrating other people’s work in this area
      • You are used to with working with suppliers and development partners
      • You can demonstrate your ability to translate technical concepts into the 
        language needed to work effectively with different types of people
    

Interested? Email me your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase. tom.allen@[this-company].com Please specify which position you're
interested in, and use the text "HN-Apr-2020" as the subject. You can find the
full job specifications below.

Principal Engineer: [https://tinyurl.com/ct-pe-
apr-2020](https://tinyurl.com/ct-pe-apr-2020)

I'm the Head of Engineering, and these roles will report to me. Happy to
answer any questions!

------
bluecore
Bluecore | Manhattan NYC| Multiple Roles | Full Time | bluecore.com

Oversimplified TL;DR: Retail Marketing Company w/ recommendation engine and
AI-driven workflow.

\--Principal Software Engineer, Platform Data & Infrastructure - Golang

\--Staff Software Engineer

\--Senior Software Engineer

\--Engineering Manager

\--Front End Software Engineer

bluecore.com/careers/

------
peterleeq
ima junior programmer i need help

------
STMadeline
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open positions:

* (Senior) Full-Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78f94dfb1fa2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/bc5f6587-a62a-4abe-a16f-cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/bc5f6587-a62a-4abe-a16f-cde01a765eed?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from over 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 85% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924570&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924570&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Staff Mobile Engineer (TOR): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2165626&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2165626&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Security Engineer (TOR): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924590&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924590&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Security Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924605&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924605&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924632&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924632&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Staff Full-Stack Software Engineer, Admin Tools (TOR): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2158548&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2158548&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Technical Account Manager (TOR): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924651&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924651&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Application Support Analyst (TOR): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2085438&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2085438&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Director, Engineering (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924574&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924574&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Director of Engineering, Cloud (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2152975&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2152975&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924600&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=1924600&gh_src=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Katowice/Chicago| ONSITE | Full Time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) powerhouse delivering the
most complete solution for risk-free digital transformations. We unleash data
insights from existing equipment, machines and production lines to improve our
customers’ business outcomes. With around 300 employees, we are a truly global
family with several locations worldwide. Named twice the hottest start-up in
Berlin by WIRED magazine and a winner of The Spark - the German Digital Award,
relayr is now part of the Munich Re group. Our IoT platform development is
driven by our engineers and built using recent technologies. We value good
working relationships and engineers who stand up for their ideas. We'd love to
hear from you!

Open Positions:

Technical Product Manager (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

QA Development Team Lead (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

(Senior) QA Engineer (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=210](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=210)

Senior Java Backend Engineer (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=211](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=211)

Technical Project Owner – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Full Stack Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
gpmorganDS
Tulco Labs | Sr AI Engineer / Sr Software Engineer | Pittsburgh, PA / Austin,
TX | Full-time, REMOTE-OK |
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/tulcolabs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/tulcolabs/)

At Tulco Labs, we build AI Factories. Across the Tulco portfolio, our vision
is to transform the operating models of businesses in large, traditional
industries through data capture and machine learning. By building these
businesses on a digital core and treating decision-making as a science, we
seek to change the rules of competition, enable unprecedented levels of
automation, and cause unbridled growth.

We believe our approach has the potential to positively transform vast swaths
of the economy in which there is low technology adoption intensity today. In
the process, we strive to build world-class expertise in building and
deploying AI Factories in a variety of industries and contexts.

The Tulco Labs team consists of exceptional and highly motivated experts in AI
engineering, AI research, software engineering, and business strategy. Our
culture values first principles thinking, humility, an entrepreneurial
mindset, and the ability to see what others cannot see to drive successful new
strategic initiatives.

Senior AI Engineer - Work closely with Software Engineers, AI Researchers,
product talent, and domain experts, to implement and evaluate machine learning
models that are at the heart of our AI Factory vision. You are an ML
generalist with experience and passion for Deep-Learning approaches. You are
interested in working with and learning from other AI professionals, and are
always eager to improve your skills. You are excited to deliver real change to
our portfolio partners.

Senior Software Engineer - Work closely with AI Engineers, AI Researchers,
product talent, and domain experts, to implement key components of our
infrastructure and products and deliver superb experiences for our partner
companies. As a successful candidate, you can make the most of modern tools
and can build libraries and abstractions to make our lives easier. You are a
full stack engineer with excellent computer science fundamentals. You are
driven by a passion for delighting users and doing things differently.

Our diverse team includes graduates from CMU, MIT, Stanford, HBS. Industry
veterns from Microsoft, Akamai, Two Sigma, Google, US Navy, and Target. We are
well capitalized, and growing.

Please apply for these and other open positions on our job board:

Senior Artificial Intelligence Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/499d90662us](https://grnh.se/499d90662us)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/9daf9cea2us](https://grnh.se/9daf9cea2us)

------
pifgov
Presidential Innovation Fellows | Senior Engineers, Senior Designers, Senior
Product Managers, Executives, Entrepreneurs, and more | Washington, DC |
ONSITE |
[https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov](https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov)

We’re looking for mid-to-senior-level, high-performing data scientists,
designers, engineers, executives, innovators, product managers, and technology
strategists that care deeply about solving our nation’s most difficult
challenges and want to deliver better products, services, and experiences to
the American public.

You’re a great fit if you are:

• Agile, collaborative, innovative, resourceful, and strategic

• Able to deliver measurable results in challenging environments

• A holistic thinker, digital trailblazer, and technical leader that will help
define the future of government services and shape digital policy

As a Fellow, you’ll build products and services at scale to serve the American
people. Working with federal partners, you’ll explore problems, uncover
insights, and create exciting new solutions to improve our government. Your
work draws on private-sector best practices, including workshopping, deep
dives, design sprints, live user-testing, and rapid prototyping with the goal
of maximizing impact in the shortest possible time frame.

Example projects include:

• Modernizing the technology stack at the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid so
they can better share data with stakeholders across the healthcare ecosystem

• Helping NASA speed up the discovery, analysis and development of aerospace
systems using artificial intelligence to ultimately help combat climate change
by reducing fuel burn for the aerospace industry

• Working with the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs to better support
veterans transitioning from military to civilian life, adopt medical
innovations to improve mental health services and health outcomes, and reduce
the processing time for benefits claims

• Collaborating with multiple federal agencies to drive the adoption of AI
technologies across government

• Ensuring that the Millennium Challenge Corporation, a U.S. foreign aid
agency, and their partner countries have the data, technology, and innovations
skills needed to maximize the impact of U.S. investments

• Guiding the Department of Transportation as they adapt to the challenges and
opportunities that autonomous vehicles and aerial systems offer

• Helping the U.S. Marine Corps conduct a digital and data transformation to
keep Marines safe

Applications are open until May 18, 2020, at 11:59 PM ET

Apply here: [https://apply.pif.gov](https://apply.pif.gov)

------
chainlink-hire
SmartContract - Building Chainlink | [https://chain.link](https://chain.link)

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST).

* Senior Security Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer) ======================================================================================================

You will work directly with our engineers to improve the security of our open-
source code base. You will partner closely with our leadership team as well as
communicate and collaborate across the organization to design and implement
company-wide security processes. In this role you will work on our risk
program, coordinate response plans, drive the security council, and be in
charge of fostering security culture at chainlink.

* Senior Developer in Test | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test) =======================================================================================================

You will be leading our efforts in designing and developing our test
automation framework. You will play a key role on our Core team building out
an integral part of our project and managing scalable best practices as it
relates to testing. You will have the opportunity to work closely with our
founders and ensure we are creating plans and tests that will lead us to the
next phase of growth.

* Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-globa...](https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-globa..). ================================================================================================================

You’ll work directly with the company’s CTO, CEO and a technical team of other
senior engineers. You’ll develop and build highly scalable, secure, and
reliable software that will change the way smart contracts function at a
fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to learn and master the latest
research concerning cryptography, blockchains, game theory, consensus
algorithms, and decentralized applications.You'll join us in enabling the
future architecture of Chainlink.

* Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-software-engineer-global](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-software-engineer-global) ================================================================================================================

As a senior software engineer, you’ll work directly with the company’s CTO,
CEO and a technical team of other senior engineers. You’ll develop and build
highly scalable, secure, and reliable software that will change the way smart
contracts function at a fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to
learn and master the latest research concerning cryptography, blockchains,
game theory, consensus algorithms, and decentralized applications. The core
Chainlink client is written in GoLang and we are planning to rewrite some of
the architecture using Rust. We live by an open-source ethos and believe in
giving back to the community.

We are hiring for other positions too, check
[https://careers.chain.link/](https://careers.chain.link/) for more
information!

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a86b...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a86bfc6be0016c0c3de55860a2&lang=en)

* System Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e1f2347016e8ad5852d16c5&lang=en)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f70...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f700909ac017045f289215164&lang=en)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859e70...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859e7009098c017059c68b877366&lang=en)

* Bioinformatician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e71...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7184b9b50171a3f017be5c36&lang=en)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f7dcd33016fa03e106c439a&lang=en)

* Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en)

* Data Scientist: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a86f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a86fe8adc8016fee71882b7038&lang=en)

* Data Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a86d...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a86dcbf357016deef56d751057&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
for more, since the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
rae-r
Atom Tickets | Santa Monica, CA | Sr. Software Engineer, SRE / Infrastructure
| FULLTIME | ONSITE

The success of the Atom Tickets platform is based equally on its strong
engineering as well as excellent infrastructure fundamentals.

The Infrastructure team is a small, agile team responsible for the foundation
of the Atom Tickets platform. We support the broader Atom engineering team in
building, deploying, and maintaining stable and highly available applications.
We are cloud-native on AWS and use technologies like CloudFormation,
Terraform, Chef, Python, Scala and more to manage much of it. We connect our
internal systems to thousands of remote servers across North America in
coordination with our external partners. We work across the entire Atom
Tickets tech stack, from applications to tooling to metrics to networking, so
it's a great role to learn and broaden your technical skills. We also work
directly with stakeholders across the business to help deliver important and
impactful projects.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer who combines excellent
technical, analytical and leadership skills with a demonstrated ability to
apply the right tools to deliver quick, effective and efficient results. This
person must be comfortable working with a team of exceptionally strong
developers and collaborating with our product, operations and customer service
teams, including external partners. We seek people who innovate and love
solving difficult problems!

This position requires someone that can operate independently in an ambiguous
environment. The ideal person will have a technical background in multiple
engineering disciplines with focus on DevOps, System Administration,
Networking, Security, designing and maintaining highly scalable systems.

BASIC QUALIFICATIONS 5+ years of relevant work experience Experience building
complex systems, hardware/software integration, networking, and automation
Proficiency with at least one general-purpose programming language (ex.
Python, Ruby, Go, Java, C#) Excellent written and verbal communication;
ability to explain complex concepts and designs to colleagues across
departments

GREAT-TO-HAVE QUALIFICATIONS Experience with AWS, Microsoft Azure, or Google
Cloud products Experience with system virtualization and remote management
(Chef, Puppet, Docker) Experience with continuous integration and end-to-end
development cycle solutions Experience in maintaining, scaling and replicating
large data repositories (SQL and NoSQL) Strong security and system
vulnerability acumen Global networking experience, multi-region, geo-routing

[https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/8cec3bdd-7edc-4eab-a44...](https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/8cec3bdd-7edc-4eab-a449-51a6390bfc16)
[https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/d553519c-abd5-4d29-858...](https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/d553519c-abd5-4d29-858b-0f996df77f15)
[https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/93df75b9-5f70-487a-b53...](https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/93df75b9-5f70-487a-b53c-8a6f351cf7bf)
[https://www.atomtickets.com/careers#open-
jobs](https://www.atomtickets.com/careers#open-jobs)

Contact: hn -a- atomtickets.com

Atom Tickets uses Scala, Play Framework, Python, Chef, Ruby, BASH, Golang on
AWS. I am on the interview loop for this role and our team is actively
interviewing and looking to fill these open roles. Feel free to forward to any
potential candidates.

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Senior Platform Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Data
Engineer, Software Architect UI, Search Engineer, Lead DevOps Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Data Engineer, Engineering Manager, Senior iOS Developer, Senior
Android Developer, Senior UX Researcher | Austin, TX | Onsite (Remote for now)
| Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k food establishments globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to
reimagining foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s
longstanding commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the
foodservice industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence,
data-driven insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire
foodservice ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from
the ordering process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-
restaurant customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and
backed by the authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’
mission is to enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver
revenue growth, cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please email me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

Senior Platform Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3djMZlw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3djMZlw7)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OkMZlwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OkMZlwJ)

Data Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3okMZlwj](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3okMZlwj)

Software Architect UI -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qkMZlwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qkMZlwl)

Search Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rkMZlwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rkMZlwm)

Lead DevOps Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zkMZlwu](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zkMZlwu)

DevOps Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CkMZlwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CkMZlwx)

Data Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DkMZlwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DkMZlwy)

Engineering Manager -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FkMZlwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FkMZlwA)

Senior iOS Developer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HkMZlwC](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HkMZlwC)

Senior Android Developer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JkMZlwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JkMZlwE)

Senior UX Researcher -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pkMZlwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pkMZlwk)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
freeflyer
FreeFlyer (a.i. solutions) | Multiple (C++ Developer, UI/UX Designer) |
Washington, D.C. area or Portland, OR | Full Time

FreeFlyer is a desktop software product used by rocket scientists at
organizations like NASA to plan complex space missions. Our product has been
used to support hundreds of space missions!

You can see FreeFlyer in action on our YouTube page:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU)

Our help documentation is available online too:

[https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-help-d...](https://ai-
solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-help-desk/)

The FreeFlyer team is looking to hire a C++ developer to support us in adding
new high-value modeling features to our software. You'll have the opportunity
to make some high-impact contributions within a small team of engineers. If
you have an interest in physics modeling (especially orbital mechanics!),
video game engine design, high-performance 3D visualization, or
algorithms/data structures in general, you'll really enjoy the type of work we
do! (Note: this position is going to be based out of our HQ location in the
Washington, D.C. area.)

To learn more about the C++ developer position, please take a look at the job
posting:

[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=491f529c-eb65-4977-82fe-83c7ee78368f)

We're also looking to on-board a UI/UX designer to lead us on a path for
developing a modern user experience for our users. We're a small team of
developers and support staff that are really excited to work with someone who
is passionate for space and has a creative vision for our tool. You'll have
the opportunity to interview mission designers at NASA to understand how our
tool is used. (Note: this position can be based out of Washington, D.C. or
Portland, OR).

To learn more about the UI/UX designer position, please check out the job
posting:

[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=491f529c-eb65-4977-82fe-83c7ee78368f)

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to reach out!
stefan.novak@ai-solutions.com

P.S., if you're a Javascript developer and are passionate about space, we're
going to be posting a job opportunity soon. Shoot me an e-mail if you want to
chat more about it!

------
solanagaspari
Tray.io | London | BE Engineer (Scala/Java) | FE Engineer | Product Designer|
QA Analyst | SDET Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io) Tray
is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that allows
anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows through
their organisation.

We know this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; we endeavour to
stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two recent rounds
behind us; the latter to make a statement we wanted to remain independent, so
we have a large cash runway.

We’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we’re continuing to expand and
empower.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- BE Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

\- FE Software Engineer (Performance)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- FE Software Engineer (Design system)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002)

-Product Designer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4647350002)

-QA Analyst [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002)

-SDET [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
ChrisEckhaus
10x Genomics www.10xgenomics.com Pleasanton, CA (REMOTE OK) Front End, Full
Stack & Platform Sr. Software Engineers Full time.

At 10x Genomics, accelerating our understanding of biology is more than a
mission for us. It’s a commitment. This is the century of biology, and the
breakthroughs we make now have the potential to change the world.

Our software enables our scientists to better understand human health, such as
pinpointing the differences between a cancer and normal cell and the genomic
sequences the body makes in response to infection. We’ve built an ecosystem of
powerful software, hardware, microfluidics, and chemistry to create products
that are used by researchers around the world, including 96 of the top 100
global research institutions.

Our teams are encouraged to follow their passions and pursue new ideas in an
inclusive and dynamic environment. The discoveries we enable together will
lead to better technologies better treatments, and a better future. Find out
how you can make a 10x difference.

If you are a computer scientist and engineer — not just a programmer — who
excels at creating elegant, practical solutions at every level from web APIs
down to LLVM code optimization. This may be a great fit. We are developing
performance-critical algorithms, highly parallel data analysis architectures,
robust web applications, and rich user interfaces and visualizations deployed
to desktop and cloud on legacy-free stacks.

[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
front-end/)

[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
full-stack-applications/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-software-
engineer-...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-software-engineer-
platform-at-10x-genomics-1732422734/)

------
mdni007
the fact that an astrology company is paying 130-150k makes me realize I am
very undervalued at my current job

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23046729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23046729).

------
jamespollack
Once again, I'll post this. Admins will probably send it to the bottom, but
it's especially important now that companies tell us about their process so
that we can compare and expedite, including how many:

\- technical phone screens

\- video interviews / coding interviews

\- projects (esp. length and duration, paid/unpaid, etc)

\- portfolio / code reviews on past projects

\- onsite interviews and if there's any whiteboarding or pairing, etc. [note:
we'll assume these are virtual now]

\- will the position stay remote or do you plan on making it in-person?

As well as the total amount of time you expect interviewing to take!

Thanks :)

------
mindfulplay
Am glad I have to scroll this far to find a crypto company. In this day and
age, given how much money has already been swindled by Bitcoin crapto folks
why should anyone want to risk/work in this dangerous snake oil peddling area?

~~~
dang
Please follow the rules at the top of the thread.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042933).

~~~
mindfulplay
Ah got it. I hope there is some level of scrutiny on what gets posted. But
agreed on not offthread comments.

